# Naruto 582 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

Izanami seals the users' light away, just like Izanagi.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2012)

itachi uses izanami and one of his eye get sealed of. or maybe it seals off both eyes


----------



## ch1p (Apr 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> itachi uses izanami and one of his eye get sealed of. or maybe it seals off both eyes



Considering it's a counterpart, makes sense that it only seals one off.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like another chapter focused on the current fight, although considering how things have been paced thus far, we'll probably cut to one of the other two battles soon.


----------



## vered (Apr 4, 2012)

izanami in action and perhaps some general info about it etc(hopefully more RS related info)
perhaps kabuto will try something.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 4, 2012)

vered said:


> izanami in action and perhaps some general info about it etc(hopefully more RS related info)
> perhaps kabuto will try something.



this.

and the cost of Izanami wouldn't just be the light of the eye or eyes.  I think the cost will be death, or one's soul.  Itachi prolly couldn't use it in life cause well, he'd be dead, but can use it now as an Edo Tensei since well, he's already dead.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 4, 2012)

Itachi uses Izanami in return for one of his eyes and the move somehow forces Kabuto to open his eyes and in that moment Itachi catches Kabuto in the Tsukiyomi of his remaining eye.

The cost of Izanami will be the same as the cost of Izanagi. One eye. Itachi said the two jutsu were a pair and he referred to both of them as jutsu which cost the Uchiha their "light". Itachi has to keep one eye or he can't use Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Syntaxis (Apr 4, 2012)

I fully expect it to seal one of his eyes, and him proceeding to blast half of his face away. It then regenerates to the state it was at when he died. Infinite Izanami! 

Also, since Sasuke needs to keep close it'll probably affect a large area or both Sasuke and Kabuto. My guess is that he gives Sasuke all of his remaining skills and ninjutsu, and makes him use Tsukiyomi on Kabuto.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 4, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> I fully expect it to seal one of his eyes, and him proceeding to blast half of his face away. It then regenerates to the state it was at when he died. Infinite Izanami!



Nah, wouldn't make sense. Seals do work on Edo Tensei afterall. The sharingan being sealed is just like when Oro's hands were sealed within the death god. The eye won't recover even if Itachi blew up his own head to regenerate.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 4, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nah, wouldn't make sense. Seals do work on Edo Tensei afterall. The sharingan being sealed is just like when Oro's hands were sealed within the death god. The eye won't recover even if Itachi blew up his own head to regenerate.



But Oro's hands seemed to be fine after he changed his body.

And that is despite the fact that the death god affects the soul so Oro should remain unable to use jutsu even after the body transfer.

Maybe Itachi's eyes are similarly immune. 

Besides MS overuse basically results in the users eyes being sealed. That doesn't seem to be a concern for Itachi now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 4, 2012)

Itachi defeats Kabuto is my prediction. Yes, that's right. As close to death as you can go without killing him.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 4, 2012)

We see what Izanami does, something shocking happens at the end.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2012)

*Chapter 582 Prediction:*   Izanami

Basically we see Izanami in action and learn a bit more about Kabuto's past and we learn who he really is.  (I.E. he's going to die soon.)


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 4, 2012)

The shinobi alliance offers a virgin from each village to thank Itachi for defeating Kabuto in the next chapter. A war breaks out between the females of who will thank Itachi for his service. The first only kunoichi world war has begun.

Itachi uses Izanami, but the fight isn't over yet/Kabuto isn't defeated.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Apr 4, 2012)

"If Izanagi can change fate, Izanami can decide it"

So let me try to summarize:

Danzou used Izanagi and *tried* to change his fate.But failed because he needed to many tries.

Itachi will use Izanami to decide that Kabutos fate will be to release EdoTensei, and die by his hands.How many tries Itachi may need, Kabutos fate should be sealed with Izanami.
The only thing is, that Itachi can't change the way how Kabutos fate will be sealed, just that it will.

So it's like Izanami can decide the end of the story, but not the path that will lead to the end.While Izanagi can decide and change the path, but not the end.


Sounds like a hidden message from Kishi that he lost sight of how he wants to lead Sasuke to the end he has already determined 

Just like I guessed, Kishi went into asspull mode .

Be aware friends, Kabuto will most likely join Itachis "Limited Naruto villain collectors edition - Totsuka no Tsurugi!"


*tl;dr*
Itachi solos


----------



## Talis (Apr 4, 2012)

Things which is gonna obviously happen:

Itachi uses Izanami.
Kabuto will survive it by either showing his Rinnegan or summoning Madara to use the chakra absorbing technique.
And looking at the final panels of ch 581 it's like the whole area is being changed, like some sort of a Genjutsu-S/T.
Itachi probably will imagine something and it will turn into reality.


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

Itachi uses Izanami, it hits, he explains the mechanics and origins of the jutsu. He then proceeds to end Edo Tensei; chapter concludes with Itachi saying goodbye and Sasuke's raging tears.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 4, 2012)

*Chapter 582 Predictions*
*Izanami*

Itachi: The first move has been made.
Sasuke: What does Izanami do exactly?
Itachi: Izanami...at the cost of losing your eyesight forever, you will be able to see ones fate. In other words, you can see what your actions in the present would do to someones in the future.
Sasuke: How will that help...
Itachi: ...Sasuke.
Sasuke: ?
Itachi: Kill him.
Kabuto: !?
Sasuke: !? What..you said..
Itachi: I already told you the first move has been made. I already casted Izanami the moment we clashed.
Itachi: If you kill him, I can see whether or not he was lying about edo tensei. 
Sasuke: But what if you're wrong. What if he's actually telling the truth?
Itachi: That's where Izanagi comes in. You can undo it all with Izanagi, as if it were a genjutsu. That's why Izanami and Izanagi could only be used once as they would consume both eyes....however...
Sasuke: ...
Itachi: Someone who's eyes will never lose light, can use it as many times as they please.
Sasuke: !
Kabuto: I see...an interesting plan indeed. Just one problem. In order for Izanagi to work, the user must contain both Uchiha and Senju DNA. Sasuke does not have Senju DNA.
_Itachi smiles_
Itachi: You sure about that?
Kabuto: !? Positive.
Sasuke: Senju DNA? How?
Itachi: The sword of Totsuka was created by Tobirama, the sword itself contains DNA from Tobirama, who is a senju himself. When I sealed Orochimaru with the sword, I gained a portion of that DNA. 
Kabuto: *So...that's where Orochimaru is...*
Itachi: When I died, I gave you that DNA.
Sasuke: !?
Itachi: Have you ever wondered why you have such a high stamina...
Sasuke: So...with my Eternal Mangekyou...I can use this power at will?
Itachi: Correct.
Kabuto: Enough talk.
_Kabuto charges in there_
Itachi: Amaterasu!
Kabuto: ! this pressure..
_Kabuto is hit, he sheds his skin and comes out of his mouth_
Sasuke: I don't think so, Amaterasu!
_Kabuto is hit again_
Kabuto: Urgh...as expected...
Itachi: Let's see what happens..
Sasuke:....
Itachi: I'm not fadding away, which means he was telli-
_Itachi grabbed by chakra scalpals underground._
Sasuke: !?
Itachi: What?
Kabuto: You were paying so much attention to yourself you missed me swap out during out little clash.
Itachi: !*back then...that quickly?*
Kabuto: Uchiha eyes don't frighten me one bit anymore, I know all the secrets.
Kabuto: !!!?
_Itachi starts fading away_
Kabuto: What? How?
Itachi and Sasuke are standing next to each other.
Kabuto: I see...
Sasuke: what's going on...
Kabuto: He never casted Izanami on me.....he casted it....on himself.
_Itachi's right eye starts closing_
Sasuke: Why? Why did you do it on yourself.
Itachi: I told you, izanami shows the fate of someone. I casted it on myself to see if we would be victorious here. 
Sasuke: And?
Itachi: It showed me...
_Sasuke is stabbed through his chest by Itachi_
Itachi: that I have been a fool.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2012)

izanami trolls kabuto hard


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 4, 2012)

Itachi shows off his biggest hax move yet, Kabuto is trolled, while Sasuke continues to be useless.


----------



## Penance (Apr 4, 2012)

I predict Izanami!


----------



## WT (Apr 4, 2012)

*582 The Power of the Uchiha*

Itachi: Sasuke, say close. This will be dangerous. This Jutsu is extremely powerful however, it does come at a great cost.

Sasuke: What does it do?

Itachi: Izanagi is the power to change ones destiny. Izanami is a power that determines it. Izanagi allows the user to distort reality and make it into an illusion allowing the user to change the likely events that were to ensue. By changing this, they are capable of changing their fate. Izanami on the other hand is a power that allows the user to convert an illusion into reality. With this power, fate is determined. 

Sasuke: ?!?! ...  This is ... 

Itachi: Kabuto is indestructable in his current form. He is immune to our powers. The Amatersu will have no effect on him, his eyes are shielded and thus he is also immune to Tsukuyomi. Susanno cannot be used as we cannot seal him.

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: If this was a battle to end Kabuto, I wouldn't have resorted to using this technique. Kabuto would have been finished a long time ago through the combined powers of our Susano.

Sasuke: heh ... 

Itachi: However, as I have said, we cannot seal him but at the same time he is indestructable. He would have had the advantage was it not for this Jutsu. To defeat him, I shall create a different reality using these occular powers.

Sasuke: ?! Ni San, you really are different from others. Had you the power of the EMS, you would have been indestructable.

Itachi: Never mind that, we need to end Edo Tensei.

Sasuke: ...

Kabuto: SASUKE KUN ... join me, we are the same. Don't believe his lies KUKUKUKUK, I cannot be defeated.

*Kabuto waves a handsign and his horns grow even bigger. Wings emerge from his back and Kabuto grows into the size of a real dragon. The entire cave is crushed. Itachi and Sasuke manage to escape the collapsing caves in time*

Itachi: ?!?!

Sasuke: Kabuto ... you ?!

Kabuto: KUKUK Its time I levelled up

Kabuto in thought: I cannot stay in this form for more than 5 minutes. I have to finish Itachi off capture Sasuke. 

*Kabuto breathes out white smoke, meanwhile Sasuke pulls out his Susanno. To his surprise, Susanoo begins to melt*

Kabuto thinking: I have to end Itachi first. The soul of the Edo Tensei has a natural connection with the surrounding Natural energy as well as the deceased body of that person. The Edo Tensei is simply created by summoning the soul of the person through its connection with a body part and then finding a host. It is then capable of absorbing Natural energy as it is still. After that, the Edo Tensei is programmed to obey the operator. To finish Itachi, I must cut all of his ties with Natural energy. Sasori dissapeared because his soul stopped collecting Natural energy. By Kankuro's words, his soul was moved. It jerked. As this happened the absorption was disrupted which destoryed the connection and he faded away. I must target Itachi's soul. I must sever the connection between the soul and natural energy.

*Kabuto spits the white smoke onto Itachi which Itachi dodges*

Itachi: IZZZZAAAANNNNAAAAMMMMIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!

Kabuto/Sasuke: ??!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cut to Naruto/Kakashi/Tobi Scene

Tobi: Naruto, you are simply an item of entertainment for me. There is no way that I would ever fear a brat like you

*Tobi sweats more and more*

Kakashi: Don't flatter yourself. You are afraid.

Kakaashi to Naruto: Naruto, you really have surpassed your father. I could never imagine you growing this much. You really have become a true asset to Konoha, your name will shine. You have been known and acknowledged. After your passing, your name will become a legend. And your legend will turn into a myth. We are all counting on you Naruto. Please, defeat Tobi!

Naruto: Hehe, Tobi, I know who you are

Tobi: ?!?!?! Who

Naruto: Oh you don't know do you. Never mind hehe.

*Tobi is enraged*

Tobi: TELLLL ME WHAT YOU HAVE DISCOVERED!!!!!!!!!!!! You, you were the one who ruined my plans about Nagato. I will not let you do the same with Sasuke!!!!! Sasuke is a true avenger.

Naruto: Hehe, you still don't know do you

Tobi: SILENCE!!!!!! GEDO MEZAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 4, 2012)

The chapter will almost definitely be called "_Izanami._"

Itachi stares at Kabuto with his right eye while the Sage is enveloped by a red haze. With that Itachi takes control of Kabuto's entire body and he makes him walk up to him while Itachi himself slowly moves to close the gap as well. They meet in the center and Kabuto opens his eyes, looking directly into Itachi's left eye. Kabuto gets tortured in Tsukuyomi until his mind is completely shattered. In this way Itachi finds out how to stop Edo Tensei. In the real world, Kabuto is kept up standing thanks to Izanami's effect. Itachi turns around to Sasuke and tells him that he knows what seals will stop Edo Tensei and that he will now force Kabuto to undo it.. but only after they have a talk.


----------



## Talis (Apr 4, 2012)

First Kyuubi uses Naruto as a pok?mon.
Now Itachi uses Sasuke as pok?mon?


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 4, 2012)

I predict a lot of people updating their tier lists  

Itachi will solo and haters will hate


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

As Itachi explains the Izanami, we learn that it originated from Rikudou's Destruction of All Things, or a simliar power along those lines.

I so hope Izanami is explained in detail. I don't want to wait months for it to appear again. Withholding its origins will likely indicate that we'll see it once more.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2012)

itachi uses izanami and loses an eye but kabuto survives because he pull a sasuke he summons manda 2 and it takes the hit while he is protected inside.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 4, 2012)

Izanami or Kage fight.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2012)

i predict "izanami is a BS hax jutsu and itachi is way too haxed"


----------



## wenlee (Apr 5, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Itachi defeats Kabuto is my prediction. Yes, that's right. As close to death as you can go without killing him.



Hope so , and itachi will he lose his eye?


----------



## vered (Apr 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict "izanami is a BS hax jutsu and itachi is way too haxed"



similar to Izanagi in the haxness but just as forbidden as Izanagi was.
its a one time 2 times at most thing.the price is extremely high and the haxenss will be determined by the nature of Izanamis effects on the user or against the enemy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 5, 2012)

wenlee said:


> Hope so , and itachi will he lose his eye?


I think Itachi will lose it and then it will regenerate.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 5, 2012)

Itachi's Izanami will put him in a higher tier list than BM Naruto and the shit-storm will begins.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 5, 2012)

I predict Tobi vs Naruto team and Itachi's Izanami.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Kabuto: I want to learn the secrets of Itachi Uchiha.


----------



## wenlee (Apr 5, 2012)

then you guys guess what would be happen after edo tensei controlled by itachi?
does he disappear with edo tensei?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 6, 2012)

wenlee said:


> then you guys guess what would be happen after edo tensei controlled by itachi?
> does he disappear with edo tensei?


I think Sasuke will make it a partial release. Besides, I think the caster of Edo Tensei can selectively desummon each Edo by focusing on the unwanted Edo. All Itachi has to do is not include himself.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 6, 2012)

I predict sasuke starting to spam Izanami here and there just like susano and amaterasu


----------



## Marsala (Apr 6, 2012)

Izanami is revealed, it allows the user to project illusions upon the opponent and make them real. Kabuto thinks that Itachi can only maintain it for an instant because he has no Hashirama cells and laughs since Itachi won't instantly kill him and can't do anything permanent to him in a few seconds... but Itachi reveals that he's casting Izanami with his Tsukiyomi Mangekyou Sharingan so it actually projects Tsukiyomi giving Itachi TOTAL CONTROL OF LOCAL SPACE AND TIME.

Itachi then rips all the snake and other abilities right out of Kabuto.


----------



## Leuconoe (Apr 6, 2012)

We get to see the Izanami in action. 

Either that or Kishi feels it's time to switch battles.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 6, 2012)

Switch battle?!You want Itachi's fans death?
Btw I hope for a good revelation.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Switch battle?!You want Itachi's fans death?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 6, 2012)

Maybeeee.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 6, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Maybeeee.


Good to hear.


----------



## Mister (Apr 6, 2012)

Despite , I'm going to go out on a limb and say Itachi loses his Tsukuyomi eye, for the sake of Izanami.

Reminder which is Itachi's Tsukuyomi eye:


Itachi makes a seal:


Focus on Itachi's *Tsukuyomi *eye:


Focus on Itachi's Tsukuyomi eye prior mentioning Izanami:


Affordable if you think about it; Tsukuyomi won't work: 


Why Izanami will not kill Kabuto:


Why Izanami probably won't wound Kabuto:


Now the only thing I'm unsure about is if Izanami will be Itachi's final goodbye, or Itachi's one hit, followed by another Izanami which could turn bad. 
I don't think Kishimoto wants Itachi knocked about again (since the battle with Hebi Sasuke), hence the limitations on Nagato battle power (_again_) and the very fact that Izanami has come about only 3 chapters within this fight.

Though another Izanami may be required given that Madara might still have more to show- but then again: before they're stomped by 5 Madara each... that's the perfect way to save them.

Then again... it could go either way: maybe while its working Itachi can give Sasuke his answers?
Whether or not Sasuke gets his answers, and how he gets them, will be entirely dependent on if Izanami is Itachi's farewell jutsu.

Of course this won't have any bearing on Ginkaku, Kinkaku and the Jinchuriki bodies. The former two who are sealed elsewhere - untouchable by ET - and the latter who've reverted to their Jinchuriki bodies after re-extraction.

As for Izanami's actual function - contrary to the wild speculation based off a jutsu we don't know about - I'm not sure: I'm sure it'll be as 'simple' as Izanagi. 
What's more it'll help Itachi fulfill a purpose he has that is more important than talking to Sasuke: ending Edo Tensei.

An ocular jutsu that cancels the foe's jutsu perhaps? 


Oh and Crow Mode didn't happen and will never happen.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 6, 2012)

> Good to hear.


 
I know 

By the way I'm curious about Izanami's effect...maybe it transforms genjutsu in reality since izanagi is the opposite.So,in this way, Itachi can force kabuto to undo the edo tensei in someway since it is his purpose and since he can't put kabuto in a "normal" genjutsu.

@Mister:
Good Theory!+reps!


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 6, 2012)

Mister said:


> Oh and Crow Mode didn't happen and will never happen.



Say what you will, Yatagarasu is Itachi's core theme 

As for my prediction:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 582: Izanami_ 



*Chapter 582: Izanami*

Itachi: Sasuke.. watch and learn. *IZANAMI!*

Kabuto: Kukuku.. you can't hit me without eye contact! --finds himself paralyzed-- What!? HOW!?

Itachi: Since when were you under the impression that I was targetting *you*?

Kabuto: What.. then how..

Sasuke: //He isn't targetting Kabuto himself.. but then, who could he be targetting?// --looks around-- //...No. It can't be..//

--close-up on Kabuto's *snakes*--

Kabuto: You couldn't have.. *HOW IS IT POSSIBLE?*

Itachi: Simple. You were so cocky that you didn't take into account that your snakes, too, are part of you, and thus I could target you through them.

Kabuto: You..

Itachi: The snakes are your foundation. You are based on the snakes. Once I realized that, it was mere child's play. Once they fall, you fall.

Sasuke: //Such intellect.. He manages to outsmart his enemies even when they prepared for his deadliest moves..// --looks at Itachi, smiling-- //Nii-san, will I ever know the true extent of your power?//

Kabuto: This is impossible.. to think that someone who has no power comparable to Nagato.. or Madara.. could outsmart me.. *AAAAH!!*

Itachi: Your mistake was to assume that raw power alone would take me down. Remember this..

-close-up on Itachi's face-

Itachi: *No man, no Jutsu and no war can stop me. Believe it.*

Sasuke: //Itachi just oozes confidence and resolve.. very different from his indifferent attitude when he was fighting me back then..// --flashback of Itachi vs Sasuke-- //I see.. I never stood a chance against him.// --Flashback!Itachi: When you have the same eyes as me..-- //The same eyes.. *his* eyes. Only then..//

Itachi: Let's end this, shall we? *Tsukuyomi!*

Kabuto: Izanami.. and now Tsukuyomi? NOOO!!

Itachi: And now, end Edo Tensei.

Kabuto: --proceeds to make the handsigns, until..--

CRACK!

Kabuto: --vomits blood while a hand is stuck in his heart--

Itachi: Who.. 

Kabuto: Y-you.. bastard.. --coughs blood-- why?

??: You simply knew too much. I can't let you mingle with my plans any more.

Kabuto: Damn.. you.... bastard.. --falls down dead--

??: And ending Edo Tensei.. is against my plans as well... Itachi.

Itachi: --smirks-- I should've known he was working with *you*.. Tobi.

Tobi: Now hand over Sasuke.. you don't belong in this world anymore. 

Itachi: Your nature stays the same until you die. I died once.. I won't be making the same mistake twice.

Tobi: Huh, so you will fight me? With no Susanoo? Or will you let your brother protect you like a coward?

Itachi: Your taunts are useless as they will not affect my way of thinking. I'm not Sasuke whom you could sway so easily with your cheap rhetorics.

Tobi: Funny.. he's stronger than you, yet you act like you're stronger than him. Brotherly instincts are quite interesting.

Itachi: You wouldn't understand this.

Tobi: There's no need. --warps behind Sasuke and takes him--

Sasuke: ITACHI!!!!

Itachi: SASUKE, NO!! --glares at Tobi--

Tobi: I'll be taking my leave-

??: SHINRA TENSEI!!

Tobi: What!? You too?

--Nagato stands in front of Tobi--

Itachi: Nagato.. but how.. I sealed you away with Totsuka!

Nagato: Not important. Itachi, take your brother and get away from here! I will fend off this man as long as I can.

Tobi: How foolish.. look at yourself. You're a dead man and you're protecting a man who's dead himself and his little brother whom he deliberately tortured and lied to.

Nagato: Something you never understood.. There is a strong bond between the Uchiha and the Uzumaki. This bond can't be severed by your cheap hatemongering.

Itachi: Uzumaki!? Nagato, are you..!?

Nagato: Just so you know that I'm Pein no longer.. there's no need for me to be a god, but...

*I am Uzumaki Nagato. Student of Jiraiya the Sannin and proud to hold the Will of Fire.*

--Chapter End--


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Say what you will, Yatagarasu is Itachi's core theme
> 
> As for my prediction:
> 
> ...



After reading this, I want my eyes to lose their light.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> After reading this, I want my eyes to lose their light.



But Nagato was released


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 6, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> But Nagato was released



4/10
that was the only good part.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 6, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> But Nagato was released



I enjoyed your prediction, even if it will never happen in Naruto


----------



## Mister (Apr 6, 2012)

What's the general prediction verdict: 

- Izanami is just one way for Itachi to land a hit that Kabuto will actually care about?

Or

- Izanami is Itachi's final goodbye?


Chapter 508 < this defo suggests that we may get Itachi's truth in detail.

I wonder how it'll work out.


----------



## Leuconoe (Apr 6, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Switch battle?!You want Itachi's fans death?



 The ultimate troll on Kishi's part.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 6, 2012)

Itachi fans:

[YOUTUBE]ZZ5LpwO-An4[/YOUTUBE]

Itachi haterz:

[YOUTUBE]R21o-7G5sOk[/YOUTUBE]



^My prediction for next week's chapter 582: Izanagi. Well, the reactions to it, anyway.


----------



## Mister (Apr 6, 2012)

A flashback version of the truth behind Itachi?  That's the only way I can see the 'truth' being re-told without it seeming repetitive.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to see the events leading up to and including the massacre from Itachi's perspective.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 6, 2012)

we're getting an Itachi gaiden mini arc once this fight is over

here's a prediction


*Spoiler*: __ 



582: Izanami

Kabuto: ...Izanami? not even Orochimaru-sama knew of this ability. or are you trying to play mind games with me again, Itachi?

Itachi: I see no point playing games if there's no challenge.

Sasuke: i don't get it.

Itachi: ...unsurprisingly.

the cave starts to crumble. a giant red moon forms above as Kabuto and Sasuke look in disbelief

Kabuto: ...this looks like genjutsu!? but it can't be! i never allowed any of my senses to be messed with!

Itachi: This is no longer genjutsu, Kabuto. this is now "your" reality.

Itachi makes a gesture as several giant stakes appear out of thin air and pierce kabuto's body with godlike speed.

Kabuto: ..wh..what's this? even my sage mode couldn't predict that attack!? what have you done!?

Kabuto lays paralized on the ground

Itachi: My attacks are no longer limited by any pattern or logic. if i wish, i could do this;

Itachi snaps his fingers and Kabuto's sage mode ends abruptly.

Kabuto: this level of power is ridiculous..only a god could do such...wait!

Kabuto is shocked.

Kabuto: a god...Tsukuyomi!?

Itachi: you understand fast.

Sasuke: ..what's going on here?

Itachi: Izanami is a jutsu that can forge one's "fate". by creating an illusion in my mind and making that into reality.

Kabuto: gh....i see...then

Itachi: in my left eye is the most powerful genjutsu of all. transforming the realm of tsukuyomi into reality, I become one's own personal "god" for up to three days.

Kabuto:....(he combined this Izanami jutsu with Tsukuyomi to create a reality where he has the abilities of a god...)

Kabuto: however...from what you're saying, your godlike powers are only applicable in relation to me; whose "fate" was set to be a real life tsukuyomi.

Itachi: ....

Kabuto: you sure you want your brother to go through with this Sasuke? once edo tensei ends, he goes along with it. he's deceiving you yet again!

Sasuke: ....I...


What is Sasuke's decision!?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 7, 2012)

if izanami can be used against izanagi, it means itachi will make an illusion reality. fucking epic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2012)

Fanfic tiem 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Title: The true power of the Uchiha


The ambient of the cavern is changing, the cavern seems to crumble and give place to the world of tsukuyomi.

Sasuke is behind Itachi, looking their surroundings.

Sasuke: How...

Kabuto: !! This is tsukuyomi! How did you!?

Itachi: I told you Kabuto. The weakness of your jutsu, is me. When I told you that I would use tsukuyomi on you, i meant it.

Kabuto: how...how did you do this!?

Itachi: Izanami determines one's fate. The fate that I determined for you is...get into the world of tsukuyomi.

Kabuto: !?

Itachi: Izanami goes beyond your 5 senses, so I can cast tsukuyomi on you even if you dont look into my eyes.

Kabuto: but, how is Sasuke here so?

Itachi: Its because, Izanami is recreating the tsukuyomi in the real world, we are still inside the cave. But you are as vulnerable as you would be inside of my Tsukuyomi. Besides, only one second will pass after all this, we have plenty of time.

Kabuto's sage mode is vanishing *I- I cant keep my contact with nature energy anymore...what kind of jutsu is this? Could it be what i have been after all this time? - this pressure...i- i cant even move, did he alter the atmosphere?*

Itachi: Sasuke, once I deactivate Edo tensei, we wont be able to talk anymore...so, here we are, time to pay my promise, and answer your questions.

Sasuke: H-How do you do this?

Itachi: I shouldnt be telling you this...since you are going against my will...

Sasuke: ......

Itachi: But, you will figure out sooner or later. Do you remember what I told you about breaking the limits of my capacity archieving the EMS?

Sasuke: !!

Itachi: You told me in the forest, that I told you to come to me when you had the same eyes as me...what I told you in the night of the massacre, wasnt a lie. I did measure my capacity, as well as yours.

Sasuke: but...

Itachi: I discovered that just like Madara and his brother, we could awake the EMS. The eternal mangekyou sharingan will allow you to fullfil the potential of the Uchiha, and allow you to reach beyond the limits of your capacity..

Sasuke: Are you telling me that I will be able to use Izanami without loosing my sight?

Itachi: yes...as well as Izanagi, although for it, you must obtain the powers of a senju first. That was the power that I was talking about, Izanami was the power that made Madara who he was, and Izanagi was what Madara was after, thats the truth about why he made a suicide move on the shodaime hokage. Furthermore, you must learn both Izanami and Izanagi, to unlock your final doujutsu.

Sasuke *flashbacks to when Itachi was telling him about the EMS and how Madara awakened a totally new doujutsu*

Itachi: You must go back to the nakano temple, and read the tablet that Rikudou Sennin left for us, with your eyes, you will be able to decipher more than you did before with your sharingan.

Kabuto *!! I was right! This is really the power of Rikudou! I have finally, finally discovered! It can only be this...*

Sasuke: Rikudou Sennin? Who is it?

Itachi: Its a long story...Rikudou Sennin is our ancestor. Thats where our powers came from, he was the creator of ninjutsu..

Sasuke: !!

Itachi: Izanami and Izanagi emulate Rikudou's powers. 

Kabuto: !!

Itachi: The power that gave origin to the ninjutsu, thats the true power of the Uchiha!

Next Issue: At last, Kabuto finally finds the answer that he has always searched for! But, what can he do now under the effects of Izanami!?


----------



## Mister (Apr 7, 2012)

Mister said:


> Despite , I'm going to go out on a limb and say Itachi loses his Tsukuyomi eye, for the sake of Izanami.
> 
> Reminder which is Itachi's Tsukuyomi eye:
> 
> ...





Mister said:


> A flashback version of the truth behind Itachi?  That's the only way I can see the 'truth' being re-told without it seeming repetitive.





Mister said:


> What's the general prediction verdict:
> 
> - Izanami is just one way for Itachi to land a hit that Kabuto will actually care about?
> 
> ...



I'm going all out.

In one way or another, all three of these will be factored in or be hinted to in the chapter.

Yes, I dunno how but I reckon that:


Itachi will end Edo Tensei without killing or wounding Kabuto via Izanami.
Sasuke will get his answers, from Itachi; more depth, in flashback style, I hope.
I could be wishing for too much to hope it reveals Tobi's dealings with Danzo- but I'm confident we will get more Shisui and fill a lot of gaps e.g. why do nothing to stop Akatsuki while he was in and what led him to believe that Tobi = Madara.

We will see Madara prior Edo Tensei's end.
Lastly if Izanami will be a two shot jutsu (we see a blind Itachi again) or if it'll be his final hurray.
We'll also see how it pairs with Izanami and I'm certain it will not be as complex as some of the threads/theories I've read have made it out to be.
Possibly we'll get an indication of _when_ Itachi used it (lets hope a lot of us were right about the seal at the start).



A full Susanoo and possibly more Kabuto powers would be nice too. The latter is a given, but the former is probably a hope. EMS being a bigger hope than that.

P.S. I stand by no Crow Mode ever being shown. If this is Itachi's farewell big bang then it'll be a very interesting turn of events for those who suggested it. = P


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyways, another prediction 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter 582: The End of Edo Tensei!?*

Sasuke: Iza.. nami!? //Itachi.. to think you had such power..// --Flashback of Itachi showing Susanoo in their fight-- //I don't know your power.. Nii-san.. again you're the older, invincible brother out of my reach, unsurpassable..// --Flashback of Itachi beating strong foes with ease-- //Nii-san.. who are you really?//

Kabuto: Izanami? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Orochimaru-sama knows everything about that Jutsu, there's no way in hell you'll- --Kabuto is paralyzed-- WHAT!? HOW? IMPOSSIBLE!!!!

Itachi: I told you.. the weakness of Edo Tensei is me. Your master made the same mistake.. he doubted my words and ended up sealed inside Totsuka.

Kabuto: Orochimaru-sama.. you beat him effortlessly.. but I'm STRONGER than him! How the hell-

Itachi: You called yourself a "dragon", who is a snake no more. But you failed to realize that every dragon is yet another serpent, and so it doesn't matter what form you take. Once a serpent, always a serpent.

Kabuto: ....

Itachi: Your "Sage Mode" is nothing more than child's play, not even comparable to a real Sage Mode.

Kabuto: You talk.. as if you know EXACTLY what a real Sage Mode is.. you filthy liar.. I think Sasuke-kun deserves to know about this.

Sasuke: Know what?

Kabuto: He recognized Senjutsu before it even began.. he knew of the three legendary places immediately after I named the first one.. Sasuke-kun.. your brother is- AAAAAH!

Itachi: Enough talk. Tsukuyomi.

Sasuke: Itachi.. how..

Itachi: I told you, Izanami is a Jutsu that decides destiny. In other words, I can imagine something and impose that as the fate of my opponent. And I decided that Kabuto's fate is to enter the world of Tsukuyomi.

Kabuto: Such arrogance, playing God so carelessly..

Itachi: Izanami is a Jutsu that goes beyond your 5 senses. Meaning it will hit no matter what you do.

Kabuto: You talked so loudly about your plan to defeat me.. that was another trick, wasn't it?

Itachi: I knew exactly what serpents want to hear. They get cocky from the slightest thing.

Sasuke: //He outsmarts his enemies so easily.. even I wouldn't have been able to accomplish something like this..//

Itachi: Edo Tensei must be undone, Kabuto. And I'll make you do it.

Sasuke: Nii-san..

Kabuto: Are you sure.. you want your brother to go through with this, Sasuke? Once Edo Tensei ends, he will go as well..

Sasuke: //Nii-san..// Itachi.. doesn't belong in this world anymore. He is dead.. and so... he deserves to rest in peace.

Itachi: Sasuke.. --turns back to Kabuto-- End Edo Tensei now. I command you.

Kabuto: fine.. --forcibly makes the handsigns until he is suddenly stabbed in his heart--

??: Kukuku.. You should've known better.. than to mingle with my plans.

Kabuto: Orochimaru..sama... why....... --drops dead--

Orochimaru: I must thank you all, fools.. I now came back stronger than ever before. --turns on Rinnegan--

*Shocking turn of events!! Orochimaru returns when he should have been sealed! Why..?*


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Anyways, another prediction
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


WTF, seriously


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 7, 2012)

Hmm.
Borrowing a little from others:

Itachi uses Izanami to impose illusion into reality.
The world of Tsukuyomi seems to envelop the cave.
"Your fate has already been sealed".
Due to the time slowing properties, he has time to speak to Sasuke, Kabuto paralysed.
He reveals the truth about the massacre, Madara etc.
Tells Sasuke that he (itachi) can't choose Sasuke's destiny for him like he first thought, Not even Izanami can do that, And that Naruto will be a better brother to him than he ever could be, that he did what he did for the sake of the ninja world.
He looks into Kabuto's eyes. "Now to end your technique".

Scene switches to Madara, who's crushing the Kage.
All the clones activate Susano'o.
"It's hopeless"  "such power" etc. they all say in awe.
Suddenly, They begin to vanish, the real Madara begins to crumble away before delivering a final blow to the five Kage.
"It would appear someone has ended the edo tensei before i get to finish having my fun.." He gloats.
He delivers a final speech, possibly one that even acknowledges the kages combined strength, but ultimately disappears undefeated.

Itachi:"Sasuke, if after everything you've heard, everything you've been through, you still desire revenge, vengeance.. there's nothing i can do,  Each ninja has a path to follow, A road to go down which'll make them who they are"
Sasuke looks away.
Itachi:"Your path however, is intertwined with that of another Shinobi. Like you wish to destroy Konoha for everything it has done,  He wishes to save it,  to save you. 

A close up of Naruto smiling is shown, the next panel is a wide shot of him staring out Tobi.

For his friend, his brother, Naruto takes on an impossible foe!
*Their paths entwined in fate, next chapter, Naruto vs Tobi!*


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 7, 2012)

RINNEGAN!OROCHIMARU VS UCHIHA BROTHERS.

Who wants that?

And since Kabuto is dead by then, no one can end Edo Tensei which means we'll get an Itachi vs Madara soon after


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 7, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> RINNEGAN!OROCHIMARU VS UCHIHA BROTHERS.
> 
> Who wants that?
> 
> And since Kabuto is dead by then, no one can end Edo Tensei which means we'll get an Itachi vs Madara soon after



No more Rinnegan..ever.
I might accept it for final fight Sasuke, that's it. Maybe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2012)

how would orochimaru unlock rinnegan if he doesnt even have EMS


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> how would orochimaru unlock rinnegan if he doesnt even have EMS



He ate Nagato, simple


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


>



Madara gonna join the party soon.

UCHIHA DOGFIGHT

Sasuke: Shit, there's two overhaxxed Rinnegan users 
Itachi: FUCK 'EM. *Rambo-style*


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 7, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Madara gonna join the party soon.
> 
> UCHIHA DOGFIGHT
> 
> ...


I feel like making an Itachi-Rambo gif


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 7, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I feel like making an Itachi-Rambo gif



Itachi: It ain't over till it's over.

Why is that the greatest line Itachi would ever say? 

btw: make that gif


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Chapter 582 Predictions*
> *Izanami*
> 
> Itachi: The first move has been made.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






X Itachi X said:


> Hmm.
> Borrowing a little from others:
> 
> Itachi uses Izanami to impose illusion into reality.
> ...










I feel like one of these is a spoiler. And I feel mindfucked


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 8, 2012)

^ Well to me, the second one seems like a multi-chapter spoiler, while the first's ending doesn't make sense. I do prefer the first one though. It fits better.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 8, 2012)

I get a feeling Kabuto is going to troll Itachi. He repeatedly said the Edo Tensei cannot be stopped and didn't fear to mention about their eyes won't work, after all he should know that he is fighting two very strong Uchiha. I think there is some substance in his claim. It might make Kabuto fans happy.


----------



## TheWarRogue (Apr 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> izanami trolls kabuto hard



Izanami Fails and Itachi is like FALCON PUNCH  1 hit K.O And Itachi is gonna be like: Sasuke, Get the Lube. *Put sunglasses on* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2012)

itachis jutsu allows itachi to get the upper hand and then he puts kabuto in genjutsu but kabuto says he cant release edo tensei because he for saw someone trying to genjutsu him to stop it mainly tobi so he made a back up plan that the one actually controlling edo is either muu or the sage snake


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 8, 2012)

I suspect Sasuke is going to give Kabuto a 1000 years of Pain.

*Ba-dum-Pish*


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 8, 2012)

Itachi goes Rambo.


----------



## Seph (Apr 8, 2012)

Itachi will use Izanami to go Crow Mode.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 8, 2012)

Itachi subjects to Kabuto fake clashes. Sasuke faps to his brother on the sidelines. They talk about the sharingan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2012)

I predict Izanami being used, a good bunch of us will be confused by it's effects and we'll have to re-read that part _many_ times in order to understand it before continuing with the chapter.

At least that's how I'll read next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2012)

what if izanami is like Tsukishima ability in bleach like where itachi can insert himself in kabutos past and itachi somehow learned the secretes of edo tensei or he was actually the one who showed kabuto how to use it.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what if izanami is like Tsukishima ability in bleach like where itachi can insert himself in kabutos past and itachi somehow learned the secretes of edo tensei or he was actually the one who showed kabuto how to use it.



The shitstorm that would ensue.. DO WANT


----------



## Obrysii (Apr 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> WTF, seriously



I really liked it! Orochimaru and Nagato are trapped in that eternal genjutsu ... but the Rinnegan can make any jutsu possible. So Orochimaru, infinitely more experienced than Nagato, steals Nagato's eyes and creates a jutsu to cancel the sword's technique.


----------



## Hiruzen Sarutobi wife (Apr 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what if izanami is like Tsukishima ability in bleach like where itachi can insert himself in kabutos past and itachi somehow learned the secretes of edo tensei or he was actually the one who showed kabuto how to use it.



are you talking 'bout "Inception"..... :amazed


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi wife said:


> are you talking 'bout "Inception"..... :amazed



no bleach


----------



## auem (Apr 9, 2012)

i predict...the chapter title will be 'izanami'..


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2012)

Izanami hits, Kabuto is prime and ready for Itachi to force him to end Edo Tensei. Before that happens, Kishi switches back to the Kages fight with Madara for a chapter or two.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what if izanami is like Tsukishima ability in bleach like where itachi can insert himself in kabutos past and itachi somehow learned the secretes of edo tensei or he was actually the one who showed kabuto how to use it.



kabuto: what is this feeling  for some reason i think of itachi as my friend 

itachi: kabuto, have you already forgotten? i was there when you were first born, i was there when you learned medical ninjutsu, i taught you how to get the villager's trust and I am also the one, who taught you edo tensei 

kabuto:


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2012)

My prediction:

Itachi explains how works Izanami: if izanagi is the best deffensive ocular jutsu, allowing the user to transform the reality into an illusion from wich he can extract to escape a certain death (like did Danzo when he was about to be killed by sasuke, or like Tobi when he was trapped by Konan's Jutsu), Izanagi is the best offensive jutsu, that transform an illusion into reality, allowing the user to detremine the fate of the battle.

In others words: 
-Izanagi changes a bad situation into an illusion: so it changes the destiny's user
-Izanami makes the user's will -an illusion in his mind- into the reality of the situation; so it litteraly determine all the protagonist's destiny.

And, I say it folks, the illusion Itachi will make reality for Kabuto, allowing him to perform tsukyomy, will be this:


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2012)

Not that I have an issue with Itachi, but I'm looking forward to what happens with Kabuto after Itachi ends Edo Tensei.

What will Kishi do?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 9, 2012)

KAKASHI10 prediction:
1- What ever happens the forums will explode with shit storm and a lot of whining. 
2- Klue idea of going back to either the kages or naruto could also happen.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2012)

Eh! I'm not ready to switch back to Naruto. Not until Sasuke's EMS reveals something new.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Eh! I'm not ready to switch back to Naruto. Not until Sasuke's EMS reveals something new.



Sasuke's EMS allows him to see what will happen in the near future!

Jedi precognition!


----------



## DelRappy (Apr 9, 2012)

Izanami is a powered-up version of Sexy no Jutsu, but that doesn't require people to even look at it. Kabuto will SENSE the hawtness and HAVE to open his eyes, just to see Itachi's man face and getting forced to end his technique.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 9, 2012)

DelRappy said:


> Izanami is a powered-up version of Sexy no Jutsu, but that doesn't require people to even look at it. Kabuto will SENSE the hawtness and HAVE to open his eyes, just to see Itachi's man face and getting forced to end his technique.



Dat Itachi  .


----------



## Trance Kuja (Apr 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> kabuto: what is this feeling  for some reason i think of itachi as my friend
> 
> itachi: kabuto, have you already forgotten? i was there when you were first born, i was there when you learned medical ninjutsu, i taught you how to get the villager's trust and I am also the one, who taught you edo tensei
> 
> kabuto:



Itachi: kabuto, I AM your father!
Kabuto:


----------



## takL (Apr 9, 2012)

Trance Kuja said:


> Itachi: kabuto, I AM your father!
> Kabuto:



allegedly kabuto was born several years earlier than itach.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 9, 2012)

I predict Itachi mocking Kabuto again. That's what he always does.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2012)

takL said:


> allegedly kabuto was born several years earlier than itach.



 .......................... so that proves that itachi can time travel


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

i predict izanami is a technique that can control other people's lives, giving izanagi to everyone around him if he wills it. 

itachi: ok sasuke, everyone knows i can solo kabuto right now, but i'll let you fight instead, kill him

sasuke: what? if we kill him edo tensei will never end

itachi: i control his life, i also control your life...you see that plant over there i control its life too, along with that bird, that plane, that superman and..

sasuke: ok, i get it, so you want me to show the true power of my EMS against kabuto?

itachi: yes, as long as i am alive and the technique is activated, both of you are under my decisions of life and death, you cannot die permanently as long as i am here

sasuke: so why attack kabuto with full power if we still don't want him dead?

itachi: i can choose whether his injuries remain or not, even in death. if you actually manage to beat him to the verge of death and then he dies, i can revive him at the moment he was about to die and it will be easy work to tsukiyomi him.

sasuke: So i can finally kill him with the true power of the sharingan  it's about time


----------



## Mister (Apr 9, 2012)

I predict Izanami doing what  said it does.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 9, 2012)

A little late but here are my predictions:

-Kabuto is somehow able to 'get out' of Izanami.  

or

-Itachi finishes it up with Izanami.


I'm not going to count Kabuto out just yet even though he probably is done for.  Who knows if he's actually prepared for Izanami or not?


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2012)

itachi uses his *fate*ality 

get it?


----------



## Sarry (Apr 9, 2012)

I predict Itachi will get hurt/damaged by Kabuto and Sasuke will attack with his susanoo: the results = kabuto going Kabooot


----------



## lain2501 (Apr 9, 2012)

I predict Itachi solving problems


----------



## lathia (Apr 9, 2012)

We will see the workings of Izanami. Afterwards, we'll have a hurt Kabuto about to unleash his counterattack. Unfortunately, it gets switched back to Naruto's or Madara's battle.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

i hope that we will get a decent explanation on izanami before we move on


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 9, 2012)

*Chapter 582: Izanami*

Sasuke: Itachi, what is Izanami?

Kabuto: Hmmph, another dojutsu? I'm not surprised. However it is useless. Your ninjutsu is useless on me, you need me alive to reverse the Edo Tensei, and you can't use genjutsu on me. Why do you bother, Itachi? You've already lose. 

Itachi: Well I'll be the one to see that. Sasuke, Izanagi allows the user to alter reality, make an illusion into reality in order to survive. Izanagi was the Uchiha version of the Sage of the Six Path's jutsu. In order to preform it, a sharingan's light would be sacrificed, along with the life-giving and adaptable properties of the Senju's body. Izanami, on the other hand, allows one to change _destiny_. What was once set in stone now has the opportunity to change. 

Kabuto: Enough talk!
_Kabuto lunges at Itachi, snakes growing from his arms extending out to bite him. Itachi, who's eyes are closed, doges the attack. He throws a kunai with an explosive seal at Kabuto, how liquefies to doge it._

Itachi: Sasuke, use your lightning jutsu to attack him in his liquid form. He's hiding behind that pillar to the left. Once you attack him he'll try and zig-zag his way toward me. Use that to your advantage. 

Sasuke: How do you know he'll do that?

Itachi: Izanami changes destiny. Where as Inazagi required the loss of light, and life giving properites to change an event, Inazami takes life in return for shedding light on events to come. I can see one minute into the future in return for using my life force itself to power the technique. 

_Sasuke nods and does as Itachi says. He uses Chidori and attacks the pillar where Kabuto hid. Kabuto begins to move in a zig-zag pattern toward Itachi at a fast speed however Sasuke extends his Chidori into a blade, impaling Kabuto. _

Kabuto: There's no way you could have predicted my movements with those eyes, not with the speed I have in Sage Mode. 

Itachi: I'd suggest not turning into liquid to escape that Jutsu as you planned. Once you do your whole body will be electrocuted. I'm giving you the opportunity to reverse the Edo Tensei right now. Before I force you to. 

Kabuto: Force me to? You don't have the upperhand here Itachi!

_Kabuto does turn into liquid, and is electrocuted. However, he is able to flee the brothers and slips into the cracks of the caves floor._

Itachi: There's a stream of water underneath us that he's going to join with as he heals. Use your jutsu again right below us. Use it as strong as you can. I'll handle the rest. 

Sasuke: Alright!

_Sasuke aims his attack down and we see it strike into the stream of water. The whole stream is electrocuted, however Kabuto evades it by breaking a whole straight up, back onto the battleground. Itachi has Susano'o ready and grabs Kabuto just as he jumps out. Kabuto liquifies himself and manages to escape Susano'o, however as he hits the ground he realizes the snake attached to his stomach is gone.  _

Itachi: Kabuto, you're not the only one who knows about Sage Mode. In order to enter it, you must have the perfect balance of Physical, Spiritual, and Natural Energy. One must remain still in order to gain Natural Energy, and even then they can only maintain the form for a small period of time. That is of course, unless they have another being gathering Natural Energy for them during the battle. 
_
Kabuto slips out of Sage Mode, and Sasuke uses his Chidori blade to stab him again. Just as Kabuto liquifies, Itachi uses Amateratsu on the left side of them. Kabuto jumps in that direction but is blocked by the flames. Itachi grabs him by the head, forcing his eyes open._ 

Itachi:  Now it's time to end this. Tsukuyomi!

*End of Chaper.*


----------



## rac585 (Apr 9, 2012)

Izanami is Book of the End


----------



## lathia (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope that we will get a decent explanation on izanami before we move on



I guess Kishi can go the Izanagi route. Showcase it with Danzou (Itachi) and fully explain it with Tobi vs Konan (Madara, Sasuke?)


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

lathia said:


> I guess Kishi can go the Izanagi route. Showcase it with Danzou (Itachi) and fully explain it with Tobi vs Konan (Madara, Sasuke?)


i wanna see what Itachi really meant by this:



if i get a yay or nay about EMS not getting sealed because of uchiha kinjutsu in this chapter, i will be already pleased enough


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 9, 2012)

I predict some action


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wanna see what Itachi really meant by this:
> 
> 
> 
> if i get a yay or nay about EMS not getting sealed because of uchiha kinjutsu in this chapter, i will be already pleased enough



Nope, it just means Itachi and Sasuke are both Senju and Uchiha


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Nope, it just means Itachi and Sasuke are both Senju and Uchiha


"break loose of all restrictions and free myself from my own capacity" means that they are both senju and uchiha? I dont get it, Itachi was talking about EMS. 

A man who calls Izanami the true strenght of the Uchiha, also called EMS true power, and said that it would allow him to break loose from all restrictions. Itachi is not the type to fall into contradiction...so .

He also pointed that EMS would allow him to surpass Madara, so thats probably where the senju+uchiha theory comes in. Why would Itachi with EMS be superior to Madara, in theory? There is definitely something about them that we dont know.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 9, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Nope, it just means Itachi and Sasuke are both Senju and Uchiha



                                        .


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

At this rate, I would not be surprised, really .

It would explain many things at once.

Why Orochimaru aimed only Itachi and Sasuke.

Why Itachi was allowed in Anbu.

Why Sasuke was named after Sarutobi's father.

Why Itachi implied that he would surpass Madara if he got EMS.


Basically, what we have seen from Madara so far was he trying to get senju cells in, the only way of surpassing him would be if you are naturally Uchiha+Senju, something that we have yet to see in the manga.

They might have some kind of link to the sarutobis, and sarutobis might have something to do with senju, just like Uzumakis. Would explain why the third was against the massacre, his own blood would be killed among the Uchihas.


Also, for some reason, the hokage that we know the least about up to this point is hiruzen .


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

if itachi and sasuke were uchiha + senju, then why couldn't itachi reuse kotoamatsukami?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> if itachi and sasuke were uchiha + senju, then why couldn't itachi reuse kotoamatsukami?


senju doesnt equal hashirama's chakra.

Hashirama was special, he was the senju who got the closest to the younger brother...

consider that all senjus are like Hashirama is like consider that all Uchihas are like Madara.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> senju doesnt equal hashirama's chakra.



 so then what would being half senju do for them? it seemed like hashirama was the only one who benefitted from strong chakra.


----------



## Hachidaime (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> At this rate, I would not be surprised, really .
> 
> It would explain many things at once.
> 
> ...



You God NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> At this rate, I would not be surprised, really .
> 
> It would explain many things at once.
> 
> ...



izanagi/izanami require senju power.

itachi being an exception  
y itachi? because..he's itachi


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so then what would being half senju do for them? it seemed like hashirama was the only one who benefitted from strong chakra.


So, the fact that they would have part Senju chakra could allow them to manipulate something in a close way to Rikudou(perhaps exacly what allowed him to create ninjutsu), but not really unlock the younger brother's powers.

They would simply have a piece that lacks in the Uchihas for them to use their eyes perfectly, but they would not come close to what a true heir of the younger brother is in terms of chakra, their main heritage is still Uchiha.



Hachidaime said:


> You God NOOOOOOOOOOOO



the shitstorm would break the forum 



T-Bag said:


> izanagi/izanami require senju power.
> 
> itachi being an exception
> y itachi? because..he's itachi


yeah .






Look at it this way.

Naruto has "light and warm chakra", but deep inside he has the opposite, that comes from Kyuubi. Who has the opposite chakra of Naruto? Sasuke.

Kishi said that Sasuke and Naruto are like Yin and Yang.

A remarkable characteristic of Yin and Yang is that each one has a little of each other.

If Naruto is yang, and has a little yin, Sasuke as yin, needs a little of yang somewhere.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeanne, you know Itachi and Sasuke being Uchiha-Senju would set the stage for Itachi vs Madara, right 

Right now, we get allusions of Orochimaru everywhere and Sasuke hasn't even started fighting yet with his EMS.
Just like in my Yatagarasu thread, I predict that cancelling ET will fail due to Orochimaru taking over Kabuto, Sasuke fighting Oro by himself while Itachi runs away and sees the atrocities Madara has done.


----------



## Mister (Apr 9, 2012)

I really want to see what Izanami does. I hope it does something grand like put Kabuto back into base mode. 

So I can make a thread on what implications it has for Tobi vs Naruto who - for a finishing blow - can alter reality in general with the combined might of Izanagi and Izanami.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2012)

Mister said:


> I really want to see what Izanami does. I hope it does something grand like put Kabuto back into base mode.
> 
> So I can make a thread on what implications it has for Tobi vs Naruto who - for a finishing blow - can alter reality in general with the combined might of Izanagi and Izanami.



That doesn't sound grand to me. 

Izanami "controls destiny" so I expect something more incredible.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

Vallon said:


> Since Sasuke has the opposite chakra does that mean he has a soft side inside? That would explain why he's changed so much when he met Itachi but when he is with everyone else, he just wants to kill. I guess only Itachi makes Sasuke happy.



Yeah it would be something like that but in a more "technical way" than we think.


Sasuke basically needs something yang in him, since with Susanoo now he is more yin than ever, he must have "light and warm" chakra somewhere , thats where a possible senju inheritance could play.




Yachiru said:


> Jeanne, you know Itachi and Sasuke being Uchiha-Senju would set the stage for Itachi vs Madara, right
> 
> Right now, we get allusions of Orochimaru everywhere and Sasuke hasn't even started fighting yet with his EMS.
> Just like in my Yatagarasu thread, I predict that cancelling ET will fail due to Orochimaru taking over Kabuto, Sasuke fighting Oro by himself while Itachi runs away and sees the atrocities Madara has done.



I wont get into this, it takes way more than a possible senju+uchiha inheritance to make Itachi vs Madara canon .


----------



## Mister (Apr 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That doesn't sound grand to me.
> 
> Izanami "controls destiny" so I expect something more incredible.



Both control destiny: Izanagi changes it (for the user) and Izanami determines it (for the foe). The former doesn't literally change destiny in such a grand fashion- it does, but not outside what the description of the jutsu suggests.

As such I don't expect its counterpart to be grander. 

Together though, they will be lethal. Though they won't do things like wipe the foe out of existence, I don't think.


Therefore I don't think we'll see Izanami do anything amazingly grand. I side with Turrin: Izanami will be the opposite of Izanagi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 9, 2012)

If Mikoto comes up been Senju and Their dad been a direct descendent of Madara. Like I said previously, it DOES NOT MATTER, what kishi shows next chapter. Shitstorm is already in place. 
Now let me sit and enjoy the shit storm in 48-72 hours from now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

Izanami might be as much of a support jutsu as Izanagi.

They are probably meant to be combined during fight...

Izanagi as self defense, and Izanami as offense, but I dont think that they literally decide anything. Basically, Izanagi requires the user to actually take a hit to be useful. Izanami would make the opponent vulnerable but not really do all the job.

Itachi would still have to tsukuyomi kabuto, for example. The difference is that, Izanami would allow him to hit Kabuto with tsukuyomi.






Koto said:


> Kabuto: What!!?
> 
> Itachi: The power to bend reality through perception...
> 
> ...



good god


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

itachi: Look at your snake, now back to me. Now back at your snake, now back to me. Sadly your snake isn’t me, but if you opened your eyes you would realise it could look like me. Look down, back up, where are you? You’re in my world of izanami. look at your eyes? Now back at mine, now back to yours, you'll realize your eyes are open. Look at your hands, they are now diamonds. Anything is possible before izanami. Now I'm a horse


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2012)

Mister, weren't you rooting for Kabuto? What is that Itachi set doing there?


----------



## Mister (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll nab what Turrin said in his thread and predict that Izanami reverts Kabuto to his base mode. Which assumingly should remove the modifications he made to his eye to disregard the light.

The hydrofication shouldn't be a problem as it is bad against Raiton - Sasuke is there.

If Itachi loses his Tsukuyomi eye, Sasuke will step up.

I'm unsure how they'll bind him (Susanoo?). 

Though they'll have to use Tsukuyomi very quickly as you don't want to keep a Sage Mode user immobile for very obvious reasons.


Oh and I predict that we'll see the brothers use their level 4 Susanoo forms. :ho We saw level three two weeks ago; level 2 when the fight started; level 1 when they met in the forest.




Luiz said:


> Mister, weren't you rooting for Kabuto? What is that Itachi set doing there?



I never rooted for anyone. I just want to see a good fight. 

Though I'm still under the impression that Kabuto will survive this battle; to meet Naruto.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Koto said:


> Kabuto: What!!?
> 
> Itachi: The power to bend reality through perception...
> 
> ...






this needs to happen


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

I can already see Madara calling Itachi and Sasuke fruits of traitors of the Uchiha blood if its the case


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi: Look at your snake, now back to me. Now back at your snake, now back to me. Sadly your snake isn’t me, but if you opened your eyes you would realise it could look like me. Look down, back up, where are you? You’re in my world of izanami. look at your eyes? Now back at mine, now back to yours, you'll realize your eyes are open. Look at your hands, they are now diamonds. Anything is possible before izanami. Now I'm a horse



This is going to the church of itachi in the joke fan club





Mister said:


> I never rooted for anyone. I just want to see a good fight.
> 
> Though I'm still under the impression that Kabuto will survive this battle; to meet Naruto.



Yes Kabuto HAS to talk to NARUTO


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 9, 2012)

I dare to say that Sasuke was the first one to pass down the will of fire to Naruto.

Kishi has highlighted this about Sasuke's character at the beginning of part 1. He instinctively jumped in the way to save Naruto, he was also always there trying to protect Sakura and the others. The only thing that always limited him was what Itachi told him.

Thats why its BS, Sasuke was good by nature, it was Itachi who changed him.

Sasuke had already soften up, he was having a good time with team 7, but Itachi had to appear and make him remember what his true life was. Itachi himself recognized that his error was this, he fed Sasuke with hatred, made sure to return and take Sasuke from his happy life...

Sasuke was never bad, there were no true signs that he would take the bad path, what really made him take the bad one was exacly Itachi himself trying to force him down the "right" path.

Thats why i still think that there is a revelation about Itachi's true intentions with Sasuke, he has tried to lead Sasuke to kill his best friend, he fed Sasuke with hatred. This stuff doesnt fit what is told to us about Itachi, I think that he had a way bigger plan, that probably involved Madara's defeat, and he had to literally sacrifice Sasuke for this.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I can already see Madara calling Itachi and Sasuke fruits of traitors of the Uchiha blood if its the case



hashirama and Tobirama- strongest of the senju, both brothers with will of fire

madara and Izuna- strongest of the uchiha, both brothers with hatred

itachi and sasuke- strongest of the uchiha and senju genes, both brothers with hatred and will of fire


----------



## Octavian (Apr 9, 2012)

Koto said:


> Kabuto: What!!?
> 
> Itachi: The power to bend reality through perception...
> 
> ...


----------



## vhkakashi020 (Apr 9, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> hashirama and Tobirama- strongest of the senju, both brothers with will of fire
> 
> madara and Izuna- strongest of the uchiha, both brothers with hatred
> 
> itachi and sasuke- strongest of the uchiha and senju genes, both brothers with hatred and will of fire



Wait...hold on...did I miss something...perhaps a few chapters? Since when does Uchiha have senju + uchiha? When was it said that they have senju?

I may have missed it...thats interesting.

Proof plz

Anyway...

If we dont get back to Naruto owning some shit imma start to get pissed off.

WE ALL KNOW that Itachi will fucking own...


Although...I must say...this one sided battle for the Uchiha might not go so well later..well see. I think Itachi will lose for sure and leave it all to "The Sauce" lolz


----------



## auem (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "break loose of all restrictions and free myself from my own capacity" means that they are both senju and uchiha? I dont get it, Itachi was talking about EMS.
> 
> A man who calls Izanami the true strenght of the Uchiha, also called EMS true power, and said that it would allow him to break loose from all restrictions. Itachi is not the type to fall into contradiction...so .
> 
> He also pointed that EMS would allow him to surpass Madara, so thats probably where the senju+uchiha theory comes in. *Why would Itachi with EMS be superior to Madara, in theory?* There is definitely something about them that we dont know.



itachi seems to know everything,so we automatically expect him to know that madara implanted senju cell into himself.....but during his talk with edo pain,itachi conceded that he may not discovered all the truth yet...

i think itachi didn't  know that EMS when added with senju cell awaken rinnegan...so he thought that EMS is the ultimate,rinnegan is something one born with...it would be super haxxed if he knows that nagato's eyes were actually madara's...

what is more important is the 'new power' that he talked about...it certainly isn't izanagi (you need senju cell) or izanami(he doesn't have EMS)....again one can theorize that he was actually talking about rinnegan..then we fall in a loop of reasoning starting with my first point...


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke:* Izanami.. 

*Itachi:* That's right. With this technique, I can make any illusion into reality. Izanagi's other half and at the same time.. it's *counterpart.*

*Sasuke:* Itachi.. to think that you were in hold of a technique on par with Izanagi.. but.. what's the catch? If it's anything like Izanagi, then..

*Itachi:* Exactly. There are two reasons why Izanami is forbidden amongst the Uchiha.

*Kabuto:* ..it requires the power of both a Senju and a Uchiha to use.

*Itachi:* And how would you know such a thing?

*Kabuto:* Don't fuckin' kid me. I know *everything* about you damn Uchiha and your forbidden techniques.. you filthy liar.

*Sasuke:* Why you-!!

*Itachi:* Sasuke, don't, or you'll be sucked into the technique.

*Sasuke:* That bastard called you a liar..!!

*Itachi:* ...Anyways. As you already mentioned, Izanami requires both the power of a Uchiha and a Senju to use. That alone was an atrocity in the Uchihas' eyes. But there's another reason.

*Itachi:* You must sacrifice one doujutsu in order to use Izanami. She demands a sacrifice everytime you use her - one eye.

*Sasuke:* Itachi.. you.. if you do that, you will..

*Itachi:* I won't be able to use Susanoo any longer.. or Amaterasu.

*Sasuke:* THIS IS MADNESS! You shouldn't have to.. sacrifice your power.. 

*Itachi:* There's no other way.. I'm sorry. - Now, Kabuto. I have decided your fate. Your fate is to *end Edo Tensei.*

*Kabuto:* You're really going through with this.. To think that I have surpassed Orochimaru-sama and yet lost so easily..

_*Orochimaru:*_ _Do you know the true meaning of a researcher?_

*Kabuto:* _Eh.. no, Orochimaru-sama.. I don't._

*Orochimaru:* _The true meaning of a researcher is to use knowledge to make up for his weaknesses. Ne..? *smiling*_

//*Kabuto:* I have unlocked the secrets of Rikudou Sennin.. unlocked the power of a Dragon at Ryuchido.. I have kept my devotion to you.. but it all was in vain.//

//*Kabuto:* I keep being trampled on.. I keep being a disgrace.. no one in Konoha wanted me.. no one made me feel that I'm home.. except you, Orochimaru-sama.//

//*Kabuto:* Is this my fate..? Defeated without being paid attention? Like no one ever has cared for me..? Say it isn't so.. say this is yet another lie... please..... Orochimaru-sama........//

//*??:* You don't want to be defeated, do you?//

//*Kabuto:* That voice... could it be.. Oro..chimaru....sama..!!

//*Orochimaru:* You won't be defeated.. never. Your body will be victorious.//

*Kabuto:* IYAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHH!! *keeps shaking and shaking*

*Itachi:* What in the world... is happening?

*Sasuke:* Nii-san, is something wrong?

*Itachi:* Oh no... his chakra is changing rapidly.. I have never sensed such a.. hateful chakra.. ever.

*Sasuke:* Y-you mean..!!

*Itachi:* That chakra color.. it's *Orochimaru's!*

*Sasuke:* Orochimaru..? But haven't you sealed him?

*Itachi:* I have, but somehow he managed to linger inside Kabuto for so long.. this is disgusting.

*Orochimaru:* KYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Sasuke:* Those serpenty features.. that menacing, hissing laughter.. no doubt. This is Orochimaru!

*Orochimaru:* Well observed.. my dear Sasuke-kun. Thanks to my faithful servant Kabuto, I am now STRONGER THAN EVER!

*Sasuke:* You took over Kabuto's body when he was weakened by Izanami.. OH SHIT!!!

*Sasuke:* Itachi... you can't cancel Edo Tensei anymore..

*Itachi:* !!!!

*Sasuke:* The moment Orochimaru took over Kabuto's body.. Kabuto's existence vanished.. and when the summoner's existence vanishes..

*Orochimaru:* ...Edo Tensei will never end. Tough luck, Itachi!

*Itachi:* In other words: My efforts were in vain once again. I lost my ability to use Amaterasu and Susanoo..

*Orochimaru:* Edo Tensei cannot regenerate your Amaterasu eye. This is the limit of the technique.

*Sasuke:* Itachi, run away. 

*Itachi:* Sasuke, I can't let you-

*Sasuke:* RUN FOR IT!!

*Itachi:* Sasuke..

*Sasuke:* You run. When your mission fails, you have to retreat. - Isn't that the code of honor you had back then in ROOT?

*Itachi:* Things are different now. I am dead.. I have nowhere to run. I'm a walking abomination.

*Sasuke:* You're wrong in that.. didn't you say.. that you're *Konoha's* Uchiha Itachi? Despite all the atrocities that they said about you..?

*Itachi:* Sasuke.. why would you care about that.. all the sudden? Didn't *you* say that you want to *crush* Konoha?

*Sasuke:* This is war, Itachi... you saved them once.. your code of honor obligates you to save them again. Such is the law of a Leaf Shinobi.

*Itachi:* How can you say that.. so easily.. without any anger in your voice?

*Sasuke:* Remember.. these are *your* eyes. I see *everything* about you. As long as I have those eyes.. I can believe in you, no matter how desperate things get.

*Itachi:* Sasuke...

*Sasuke:* And as long as I have *your* eyes, I can defeat Orochimaru. It's time that I stop hiding behind you. So go..

*Itachi:* Sasuke.. - Otouto, I promise you that I will-

*Sasuke:* *embraces Itachi* Don't say it.. these eyes know. I know you will return to me safely. You don't have to promise me things to believe in you anymore..

//*Itachi:* Sasuke's chakra is so.. warm all the sudden.. not ugly and hateful like when we met..//

*Sasuke:* Go and defeat the enemies of the 5 nations. I count on you.

*Itachi:* ..I see. Thank you, Sasuke. Thanks to you, I can finally redeem myself from the sins I have done in life.

*With strength and conviction, the brothers part!! What powerful enemy lies in wait for Itachi!?*

-Meanwhile at the Gokage battle-

*Madara:* Huh, useless flies. This is child's stuff, they haven't even challenged me. *looks at Tsunade who is lying on the ground*

*Tsunade:* I won't give in.. to you... never.

*Madara:* Senju Hokage woman.. you have failed. And you shall die here. When you die, your stupid 'Will of Fire' shall die with you.

*Tsunade:* It will never die... you will see. Just like how my grandfather defeated you 100 years ago, so shall someone with the will of fire defeat you again.

-at Itachi-

*Itachi:* Konoha Shinobi!! *rushes*

*Konoha Fodder:* Uchiha.. Itachi.. *coughs blood*

*Itachi:* ...WHO!?

*Konoha Fodder:* Uchiha... Madara.. he defeated all the Gokage at once.. he left a graveyard behind..

*Itachi:* Damn.. am I too late?

*Konoha Fodder:* I heard your story from Kakashi-sensei.. go and fight this Madara. Any resistance is good at the moment.

*Itachi:* Very well...

-at Tsunade-

*Madara:* This shall be your end. But since you're a woman, I shall make it quick and painless. You won't notice it at all..

*suddenly Madara is punched*

*??:* Move it, Hokage-sama.. this is someone out of your league.

*Tsunade:* That voice.. could it be.. Uchiha Itachi!?

*Madara:* Uchiha, you say? Someone from my clan?

*Itachi:* ...the last. I killed them all.

*Madara:* They had it coming. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds after all.

*Itachi:* ...You aren't that masked man I knew as Madara. Are you responsible for butchering the lives of thousands in this war?

*Madara:* ...it seems you're a hypocrite as well. I killed them all because they were eyesore.

*Itachi:* *punches Madara to oblivion*

*Madara:* Nani..

*Itachi:* I would more than gladly use Izanami on you to torture you for what you have done. But sadly, I can't.

*Madara:* Izanami..? How do you know such power?

*Itachi:* It is my birthright.. my heritage.

*Madara:* Your heritage.. don't tell me you are..

*Tsunade:* No way.. he is..!!

*Madara:* ...FILTH!

*Tsunade:* Uchiha Itachi.. You too.. like me.. have..

*Itachi:* Yes. That's why I never held onto the Uchiha name as fanatically as my fellow kinsmen. I didn't belong fully to them.

*Madara:* And this is why you slaughtered them without a second thought.. now I see.

*Madara:* I see Hashirama in you.. that face, resembling him.. the chakra nature, exactly as his.. You too will die. Like all Senju.

*Itachi:* You really are an opponent that knows no limit to power. You have Hashirama Senju's face on your chest and the powerful Rinnegan and the EMS.. No Uchiha or Senju can defeat you.

*Madara:* Just like him.. seeing through everything I have..

*Itachi:* Since you have both Uchiha and Senju powers.. I must defeat you with both my Uchiha and Senju blood.

*Itachi's body starts to be covered in a crimson light and he grows dark wings like a crow, hands and feet like claws of a crow*

*Itachi:* ....Sage Mode: Yatagarasu. *takes Totsuka in his hand* Since I have no Susanoo to fight you, I must fight you with all I have right now: My eye, my wings and my sword. 

*Madara:* TOTSUKA!!

*Itachi:* That's right. I will smash everything with that blade.

*Battle of Gods: Itachi vs Madara!!!*




This must happen.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if this happened, i would send kishi all my money. i would convert to kishism and dragon ball z would no longer be considered the best anime of all time


----------



## Sarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Koto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just this:


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

Itachi: Izanami!

Sasuke: Nisan....this power

Kabuto: KUKUKUKUKU! I am well aware of this technique. Izanagi changes fate. Izanami decides it. Go ahead. I am waiting.

Itachi: Your fate is to end Edo Tensei!

*One of Itachi eyes close. He can not use Tsukuyomi or Susanoo anymore*

Kabuto: Sigh. You do decide fate. KUKUKU. I guess I have no choice.

*Kabuto makes a hand sign and releases the edo tensei*

*A coffin appears behind Muu and Dan. It sucks them in and takes them away.*

Kabuto: There released.

*Shift to Madara fight*

Raikage: HAA!!!

*Raikage uses his arm to grip a Madara clones face and slam into the ground. The clone regenerates*

Mei: Lava release: Lava globs!

*Globs of Lava hits multiple clones but they regenerate.*


Onoki: Dust release!

Gaara: Ultimate Sand coffin

*Many Madara clones are destroyed or crushed but they just regenerate.*

Tsunade: HAAA!!

*Tsunade uses her monster stregnth to split the ground open. The ground spreads wide making Madara clones fall in. Tsunade uses her stregnth to close the split ground.*

Tsunade: This way they can not regenerate....!!!!

*The clones meld out*


*Back to Kabuto fight*

Kabuto: KUKUKUKU

Sasuke: He is laughing?

Itachi: There is something you are not telling us

Kabuto: I did not summon Madara. Muu did. Now that Muu is gone. There is no way Madara can be released! Oh and also. Your fate did not see I could not do this. 


*Five coffins appear.*

Kabuto: I will summon Dan back to fight you. I will give him Konan and Kisame for backup. And if you beat these three I will let you face the other two in the coffin.


Itachi: How could it be. I am a idiot. How could I be fooled!

Sasuke: Do not worry Nisan! I got your back. Fool or not....your still my brother.

*Sasuke smiles at Itachi and then turns at the three edo zombies*


*Cut to Naruto and Tobi taijutsu exchange.*


*End*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2012)

Early spoilers getting I  ?


----------



## dwade (Apr 10, 2012)

Izanami -> Cancels sage mode -> Tsuyomi -> Itachi's final speech -> Ends Edo Tensei.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

Those spoilers are awesome guys. 
Now for my turn.



[sp=582: Izanami]

Tsunade faces five clones
Back in the days I knew nothing of the will of Fire
before my grandfather taught me what it was

scene switch to Itachi
Itachi say the Will of Fire burns through me
it ignites my soul... it gives me strength...

scene switch to Oonoki
fighting for my comrades gives me power

scene switch to Naruto
because protecting my precious people is what is important to me

scene switch to Itachi
and you have no idea what you stepped into! IZANAMI!!!
The blades on Itachi's eyes spin.
Kabuto get afraid and shake in boots What is this power???
Everything turns to white

Kabuto is talking to Tobi
Kabuto say I'll be on my then. We introverts prefer secluded places.
Tobi say Not so fast, you haven't me how to stop the technique

Itachi is watching from the trees
Kabuto say You need only gain control of ME. Force me to make the dog, horse, and tiger seals and say "release". With your sharingan for example.
Tobi say something and Kabuto leaves

Itachi follow
Kabuto land and say did we enjoy our little stroll down memory lane? It's time for me to get serious.
Kabuto make handsign about to use chakra

Itachi lands in front of Kabuto!
His eyes are glowing with red flames
I'm here to stop Edo Tensei. That's far enough, Kabuto-san.
Kabuto is sucked into Itachi's eyes!

Itachi holds his eyes and collapses, hand over face
Izanami... this power comes at a cost. My body...

Scene switch inside Itachi
Kabuto recognizes the area. This place, it's...
The ground grows up around him.
He looks at Itachi who is wrapped in ground too

Against my eyes... none of your jutsu...

End Chapter: Itachi and Kabuto! One is mortal, the other immortal. The fight for their bodies begins![/sp]


^ This is probably one of my few serious spoilers. Enjoy it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, I have a lot of homework today, what does this mean? That I will sleep possibly like up to 7 AM.

This mean that while of course I will read the manga, I may not be tomorrow for spoilers and chapter release time because I will be sleeping, thus I want to leave my prediction here:

1) Izanami doesnt kill Kabuto. But it may end edo tensei.

2) Kabuto now knows the secret of RS, thanks to seeing Izanami, Banbutsu no Sozo is Izanami and Izanagi in one, this prediction apply not only for next chapter but for all chapters in the incoming chapters, in short is something I predict will happen as an outome of what Itachi and or Sasuke will do. Its may or may not "that" jutsu.

3) If "that" jutsu isnt Banbutsu No Sozo, then its possibly an advanced version of soul transfer technique.

Having said that, I hope to see you in the day the chapter comes out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2012)

Personally I believe that it is too early even for ET to end as Madara should stick around for longer.

Kabuto dying like that without Sasuke having no time to shine after all those chapters he was absent also sounds ridiculous IMO.

Besides the fight lasted like 4 chapters or so. If it is meant to mirror The Naruto Vs Tobi fight then it should last at least 5 chapters more. And Sasuke should learn at least one more new jutsu in said fight.

On the other hand Kabuto learning Banbutso no Sozo thanks to Itachi sounds unlikely IMO. Even if he learned the key to BnS he would still need Sasuke as the Uchiha seems to be the key in his research to learn the truth behind ninjutsu. 

Basically I doubt that Kabuto(and possibly Tobi too) will live beyond his current battle but he may last as much as his counterpart(Tobi).


----------



## Marsala (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoilers for Medaka Box are apparently out. Though they were out ridiculously early last week too and we didn't get Naruto until the usual time.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Spoilers for Medaka Box are apparently out. Though they were out ridiculously early last week too and we didn't get Naruto until the usual time.



Lol with Medaka Box I wouldn't be surprised if the mangaka himself posted spoilers on 2ch.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Apr 10, 2012)

Got some early spoilers for you guys.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi solos


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Got some early spoilers for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be the name of the chapter


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2012)

This promises to be another entertaining week around here.

Kishi please do not disappoint, let izanami be fapsome.

If its half of what I imagine it to be, I'm so gonna enjoy the telegrams. I can already taste the threads.

Oh my..


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Koto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kishi wrote this while masturbating.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was glorious. There is not enough green in the world to adequately express how awesome your prediction was. 

And what's this I'm hearing about early spoilers? Something momentous must be about to go down if they're appearing this early.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

あなたはホモです
ベッドに移動します
イタチソロ
あなたのためのスポイラーません


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty sure it will start with the kages beating clones then end with izanagi or whatever hitting kabuto and itachi say your already in the jutsu.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> And what's this I'm hearing about early spoilers? Something momentous must be about to go down if they're appearing this early.



early sppoilers = Bad chapter or boring chapter is the norm. deal with it.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Itachi:* ....Sage Mode: Yatagarasu.





Mail this awsomness to kishi!




bearzerger said:


> Lol with Medaka Box I wouldn't be surprised if the mangaka himself posted spoilers on 2ch.



nice one bearzerger! I haven't lolled that hard on this forum since... a long time!


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

No Sage Mode for Itachi, the forums wouldn't be able to cope.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 10, 2012)

forums would explode if a uchiha gets sage mode


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> あなたはホモです
> ベッドに移動します
> イタチソロ
> あなたのためのスポイラーません



Seems like an interesting chapter.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> early sppoilers = Bad chapter or boring chapter is the norm. deal with it.



Really?  Man... 

I do remember Ohana used to give us early spoilers, though, whenever major Uchiha-related events were about to go down - and there was nja with his famous Monday shit-storm causing commentary.

I guess I'm waaay behind the times now. Early spoilers now equate to a boring chapter. Awesome.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2012)

Ohana Appeared : 
*キング?ソロ。*


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Really?  Man...
> 
> *I do remember Ohana used to give us early spoilers, though, whenever major Uchiha-related events were about to go down - and there was nja with his famous Monday shit-storm causing commentary.*
> 
> I guess I'm waaay behind the times now. Early spoilers now equate to a boring chapter. Awesome.



 those were the golden years 
Not anymore





Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ohana Appeared :
> *キング?ソロ。*



How do you know is her?
She is not giving spoilers.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 10, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ohana Appeared :
> *キング?ソロ。*



Correction:
ドラゴンソロ。


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> How do you know is her?
> She is not giving spoilers.



Because it sounds about right


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ohana Appeared :
> *キング?ソロ。*



use a master ball


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> No Sage Mode for Itachi, the forums wouldn't be able to cope.



Turrin, ?_Camorra_?, and any other "body/eye" theorist will get trolled too hard. not even kishi is that cruel!!!!!!!!

seriously, SM for uchiha would render 99% of all threads pointless since all of them are SM naruto/senju wank.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> Turrin, †_Camorra_†, and any other "body/eye" theorist will get trolled too hard. not even kishi is that cruel!!!!!!!!
> 
> *seriously, SM for uchiha would render 99% of all threads pointless since all of them are SM naruto/senju wank.*




more like: _"is this the same dude that once claimed that he will only get injured and barely tie at his Maximum best against Jirayia ?"_


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

You know, I really have no opinion on Itachi's strength when compared to Jiraiya's. I've read all of the arguments and theories. But if Itachi is a component Sage user, if Kishi takes it there, then I don't want to even see anyone debate it ever again.

The forums would become that much more dull for me.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> You know, I really have no opinion on Itachi's strength when compared to Jiraiya's. I've read all of the arguments and theories. But if Itachi is a component Sage user, if Kishi takes it there, then I don't want to even see anyone debate it ever again.
> 
> The forums would become that much more dull for me.



Then what's your opinion on Itachi vs Jiraiya?


----------



## Lovely (Apr 10, 2012)

Too much to expect early spoilers anymore.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

If Itachi gets Crow SM, I can only say: LET THE AWESOMENESS COMMENCE!

Yatagarasu, which Itachi's character was based on, is ridiculously powerful. He defeated an invincible beast with sheer willpower and strong conviction and fighting spirit..

ITACHI!!


----------



## Mateush (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> You know, I really have no opinion on Itachi's strength when compared to Jiraiya's. I've read all of the arguments and theories. But if Itachi is a component Sage user, if Kishi takes it there, then I don't want to even see anyone debate it ever again.
> 
> The forums would become that much more dull for me.



It'll never happen, otherwise I want to try Kishi's weed.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict Izanami is hopelessly broken and that it dies with Itachi, just like Koto Amatsukami and perhaps Tsukuyomi with temporal control.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 10, 2012)

Tommorow is fapping time .


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

early spoilers getting we


*Spoiler*: __ 




582：イザナミ！

イタチはイザナミを説明
それは永久に目を閉じ
一つは、千住とうちはの血を必要とする

カブトと大蛇丸のフラッシュバック
大蛇丸は彼の研究の要点を教える

カブトは、内側の独白を持っている
彼は全体的な障害を反映している
彼がたいが今失敗しない場合は、大蛇丸は、彼に尋ねる
カブトは言いません
大蛇丸はカブトを引き継ぐ

イタチはチャクラの色にショックである
サスケはそれで怒る
イタチは大蛇丸だと言う

章では、大蛇丸の狂ったように笑う声で終了


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Who is the poster, Yachiru?


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> early spoilers getting we
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hmmm, is this true you think? What's your take. I think it's fake xD


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> early spoilers getting we
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Is that for real?

Orochimaru returns?!


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Orochimaru returns? Get the fuck out! 

Yeah, it's clearly fake. Makes far too much sense in google. Damn you, Yachiru. You clearly made this up yourself.

I hope Itachi suffers from ninja-aids again, for this.


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2012)

Lawl if Orochimaru returns, NF is going to party xD I mean everyone wanted Orochimaru back, even the Itachi fans (well some of them).


----------



## Jad (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru returns? Get the fuck out!
> 
> Yeah, it's clearly fake. Makes far too much sense in google. Damn you, Yachiru. You clearly made this up yourself.
> 
> I hope Itachi suffers from ninja-aids again, for this.



True, isn't helmet code for Kabuto's name? xD Who ever uses the word "gist" after translating as well....


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who is the poster, Yachiru?
> 
> Orochimaru returns? Get the fuck out!
> 
> ...



I found this on a google research 

I typed in 'supoira' and the Japanese Kanji for Orochimaru and this was the first result on 2ch ._.

IT WAS OUT SINCE LAST NIGHT 

and just because something makes so much sense doesn't mean it's fake.. Oro was bound to return


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> Lawl if Orochimaru returns, NF is going to party xD I mean everyone wanted Orochimaru back, even the Itachi fans (well some of them).



Speak for yourself.




Yachiru said:


> I found this on a google research
> 
> I typed in 'supoira' and the Japanese Kanji for Orochimaru and this was the first result on 2ch ._.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Speak for yourself.



WHY YOU NO LIKE OROCHIMARU 

lolstomping brawl is preferred.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

If Orochimaru returns, I hope he stays for real because he was the most evil villain that Naruto should've been the one to take him down. Orochimaru found a perfect body and thats Kabuto who achieved Sage Mode and almost everything.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> If Orochimaru returns, I hope he stays for real because he was the most evil villain that Naruto should've been the one to take him down. Orochimaru found a perfect body and thats Kabuto who achieved Sage Mode and almost everything.



It makes so much sense 

Also since Izanami failed, Sasuke likely has to take on Orochimaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> forums would explode if a uchiha gets sage mode






Addy said:


> Turrin, †_Camorra_†, and any other "body/eye" theorist will get trolled too hard. not even kishi is that cruel!!!!!!!!
> 
> seriously, SM for uchiha would render 99% of all threads pointless since all of them are SM naruto/senju wank.



it would be the apocalypse 

the funniest part is: there is heavy foreshadowing about a possible sage mode related to uchihas, or uchiha powers actually having a "transformation" that goes beyond eye...you know, shape, susanoo could be the "root". 

But people simply ignore all the hints...only time will tell 

nobody can justify that tengu mode sasuke cover, nobody . Nor why Uchihas are as heavily linked to birds as jiraya was to frogs and orochimaru to snakes.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it would be the apocalypse
> 
> the funniest part is: there is heavy foreshadowing about a possible sage mode related to uchihas, or uchiha powers actually having a "transformation" that goes beyond eye...you know, shape, susanoo could be the "root".
> 
> ...



I know 

But this is Itachi's show right now.. Sasuke's time will come soon enough


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> It makes so much sense
> 
> Also since Izanami failed, Sasuke likely has to take on Orochimaru.



And Sasuke will get his ass beat by Orochimaru. 

Orochimaru was made to be Antagonist of the series.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I know
> 
> But this is Itachi's show right now.. Sasuke's time will come soon enough


saying for both 


if Itachi come up with a sage mode, we can have certain that Sasuke will too one day, since Sasuke himself was already displayed in a possible "mode" in a cover. 




Matrix XZ said:


> And Sasuke will get his ass beat by Orochimaru.
> 
> Orochimaru was made to be Antagonist of the series.



yeah right


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And Sasuke will get his ass beat by Orochimaru.
> 
> Orochimaru was made to be Antagonist of the series.



No way the Hawk will fail against the Snake 

No fucking way.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

If Oro returns, the party's on me... 

Disclaimer: May be a very short party if he gets one-panelled again. Also a non-existent party, since he's still in Totskua, so I don't think he'll be back unless Itachi breaks him out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> No way the Hawk will fail against the Snake
> 
> No fucking way.


they never learn.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And Sasuke will get his ass beat by Orochimaru.
> 
> Orochimaru was made to be Antagonist of the series.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

If Orochimaru returns.. oh the Part I nostalgia.. 

But this time you have Itachi and Sasuke on the same side.

ORO-SAMA MUST RETURN


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> No way the Hawk will fail against the Snake
> 
> No fucking way.



Kabuto has become a Dragon. 

And Orochimaru will be a Dragon as well.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

Oro is too boring to return. Besides that, Itachi one hit him the last time he showed up, so what would be the point?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto has become a Dragon.
> 
> And Orochimaru will be a Dragon as well.


parallels just go one way. Orochimaru's root will always be a serpent, just like Sasuke's will always be a hawk.


If Oro goes "dragon", Sasuke is still linked to: Garuda, Karura, Susanoo, Tengu. 


The best you can hope is that Orochimaru will escape.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> If Oro returns, the party's on me...
> 
> Disclaimer: May be a very short party if he gets one-panelled again. Also a non-existent party, since he's still in Totskua, so I don't think he'll be back unless Itachi breaks him out.



Oro's cells are in Kabuto's body


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2012)

Izanami...Oro...

That's the point: itachi turns kabuto into Oro with Izanami, Oro who cant use sage mode but can stop E.T.

=>Oro says: Hahahaha! Like I had planned, U revived me with Izanami to stop Kabu.....

Itachi: shut up biatch, "Tsukiyomi"

Sasuke: "Lol oro"

Left side text: Oro, or the legendary Uchiha's biatch (wich is another "art of run" style)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2012)

what is the point of oro coming back since kabuto surpassed him. he would just get one paneled again. compare to madara and tobi right now he is nothing


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what is the point of oro coming back since kabuto surpassed him. he would just get one paneled again. compare to madara and tobi right now he is nothing



Not if he takes Kabuto's body 

Oro is returning in this fight. ARE YOU READY?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

I love Orochimaru, but really, its better to leave him untouched. After Kabuto said that he surpassed him and he is still about to get defeated by Itachi and Sasuke, its better to leave Oro alone, if he comes back, he will only get defeated again, this is getting ridiculous.

Better make the snake escape at best, if he gets into full combat against any of these two he is bound to get defeated again.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 10, 2012)

If Oro returns just to be trolled for the fourth time... 
I think him staying in totsuka is for better for orochimaru and his fans.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> If Oro returns just to be trolled for the fourth time...
> I think him staying in totsuka is for better for orochimaru and his fans.


thats the point >.>



"kukukuku i finally got out of this bottl-"



at least inside of totsuka we know that oro is living a blissful dream full of naked sasukes...


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> thats the point >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, not the bottle.

Kabuto gonna be taken over by Oro. Oro will have SM, secrets to Rikudou and whatnot.. this will be awesome.

And since Itachi will have no Susanoo to fight Oro, Sasuke gonna take him on.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Oro's cells are in Kabuto's body



Oh, dem cells! 

Seriously, though, if Oro were to make a return and - this is important - _escape_ the Uchiha brothers, get his shit together and turn himself into a Rikudou, I would be cool with that.  On the other hand, if he appeared only to be one-panelled again, I'd facepalm, continue reading and move on, my memories of Part I Oro forever cherished in my heart as fond, but bygone, memories.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Oh, dem cells!
> 
> Seriously, though, if Oro were to make a return and - this is important - _escape_ the Uchiha brothers, get his shit together and turn himself into a Rikudou, I would be cool with that.  On the other hand, if he appeared only to be one-panelled again, I'd facepalm, continue reading and move on, my memories of Part I Oro forever cherished in my heart as fond, but bygone, memories.



If Oro returns, it's guaranteed he'll turn himself into a Rikudou.

It's a win/win for all
Uchiha fans get to keep the bromance between Itachi and Sasuke
Madara still can own shit
Oro is awesome again

Seriously, this is genius and MUST happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> No, not the bottle.
> 
> Kabuto gonna be taken over by Oro. Oro will have SM, secrets to Rikudou and whatnot.. this will be awesome.
> 
> And since Itachi will have no Susanoo to fight Oro, Sasuke gonna take him on.


well i think its pointless, mainly after kabuto revealed sage mode.

Orochimaru's cells in Kabuto might be pretty much the same case as hashirama's in danzou, they can take you over if you are not able to control them, but they wont really be Orochimaru or Hashirama. Orochimaru's soul is sealed...

If its to bring Orochimaru back, his soul must come too. Unless kishi makes the White snake the true villain.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well i think its pointless, mainly after kabuto revealed sage mode.
> 
> Orochimaru's cells in Kabuto might be pretty much the same case as hashirama's in danzou, they can take you over if you are not able to control them, but they wont really be Orochimaru or Hashirama. Orochimaru's soul is sealed...
> 
> If its to bring Orochimaru back, his soul must come too. Unless kishi makes the White snake the true villain.



Remember, since Susanoo is nonexistent with Izanami.. so is the bottle. 
Oro's soul returns and fuses with Kabuto's body that's taken over by Oro already.
AWESOMENESS.

Oh yeah, you could also add the Snake Sage at Ryuchido, Manda II.. The true villains with immunity to TnJ.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Remember, since Susanoo is nonexistent with Izanami.. so is the bottle.
> Oro's soul returns and fuses with Kabuto's body that's taken over by Oro already.
> AWESOMENESS.
> 
> Oh yeah, you could also add the Snake Sage at Ryuchido, Manda II.. The true villains with immunity to TnJ.


well if its really orochimaru coming and taking over, but really, *his soul*, then its worthy it 

with all the kukuku and stuff


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

If Oro returns Sasuke will solo him, so no.


----------



## auem (Apr 10, 2012)

oro was the best villain in this manga and kishi's over-ambition to troll him and make a better villain, only turned into failures....
i think kishi regret that and hence he has been trying to give oro some credits by showing him as a great researcher...twisted but brilliant...


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto has become a Dragon.
> 
> And Orochimaru will be a Dragon as well.



That's as likely as Itachi revealing that he actually has the EMS, right before they transform into the Rinnegan.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well if its really orochimaru coming and taking over, but really, *his soul*, then its worthy it
> 
> with all the kukuku and stuff



Oro was and is the only major villain of the series.

Tobi is a replica of sadness, bitterness and hatred
Madara is butthurt over Konoha

It's obvious that Kabuto was only the pedestal for Oro's return.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd be quite content for more Izanami Uchihas vs Kabuto, but y'all are getting my hopes up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> If Oro returns Sasuke will solo him, so no.


thats the problem, if oro pops up it will be only to go down y-y


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I'd be quite content for more Izanami Uchihas vs Kabuto, but y'all are getting my hopes up.



Fuck Kabuto. I bet even Orochibuto would prefer the real thing over the fake dragon bullshit 

Izanami is basically Kabuto being cornered with no escape.. weakened.. THATS when Oro takes over. Kabuto dies, everyone's happy that Oro is back.. 

it's a win/win for every fandom.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Oro was and is the only major villain of the series.



Orochimaru is butt hurt over his parents death, which somehow lead to him becoming an evil madman.

Wasn't explained well enough.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's as likely as Itachi revealing that he actually has the EMS, right before they transform into the Rinnegan.



You should know better Klue..

Itachi might respond "challenge accepted".


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru is butt hurt over his parents death, which somehow lead to him becoming an evil madman.
> 
> Wasn't explained well enough.



Oro tortured fuckloads of people, he experimented on babies..

Yep, he is the only true major villain.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

There is definitely a lot to be told about Orochimaru still, thats why i think that he will return.

I just didnt want him to return and get pwned right away, but if he does now and tries to take over Sasuke, he is bound to fail. Oro needs to stop with the Uchiha BS and move on.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> There is definitely a lot to be told about Orochimaru still, thats why i think that he will return.
> 
> I just didnt want him to return and get pwned right away, but if he does now and tries to take over Sasuke, he is bound to fail.



Returning now would ensure that we can keep the Uchiha bromance 

So yes, I'm all for him returning 

Finally a major villain without the TnJ bullshit


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Returning now would ensure that we can keep the Uchiha bromance
> 
> So yes, I'm all for him returning
> 
> Finally a major villain without the TnJ bullshit


>.>

i think that i get like that because i like Orochimaru so it pains me to see him getting pwned yet again, but well


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Oro tortured fuckloads of people, he experimented on babies..
> 
> Yep, he is the only true major villain.



But, why?

Regardless, I don't see him returning. Itachi's will use Izanami to end Edo Tensei, holla' at his bro and then disintegrate into the sun set.


----------



## Talis (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict Madara finally showing up to counter Izanami.
It's so obvious that Madara will be summoned next to Kabuto, because Madara left 25 clones behind for the kages, so the kages ends up ''fake beating'' Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

i have mixed feelings about this fight, by one side i wanna see awesome jutsu display, by the other, the fact that Itachi could deliver so much clarifing information during his talk with Sasuke makes me annoyed with the fight itself 


its like i am at the beginning of the party but the cake looks too delicious


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Izanami...Oro...
> 
> That's the point: itachi turns kabuto into Oro with Izanami, Oro who cant use sage mode but can stop E.T.
> 
> ...



 THIS. If Kishi uses the same dialogue, I will hand him some internets


----------



## Talis (Apr 10, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Izanami...Oro...
> 
> That's the point: itachi turns kabuto into Oro with Izanami, Oro who cant use sage mode but can stop E.T.
> 
> ...


 At Sasukes reaction.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

I just wanna see if Orochibuto and the crew either get mental breakdowns or get banned for flaming. The spoilers can't come soon enough


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I just wanna see if Orochibuto and the crew either get mental breakdowns or get banned for flaming. The spoilers can't come soon enough



I bet if Oro returns, he's gonna be all like "Yeh, fuck Kabuto. ORO ALL THE WAY!!"

The Uchiha crowd will go wild

the Edo squad crowd will rejoice

WIN/WIN


----------



## CA182 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have the time to write out a full prediction but I predict that Itachi's Izanami will end all the edo tensei except for Madara who will use Izanagi to counter and remain alive.

The cliffhanger will be a spread of Madara free of edo tensei.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *I bet if Oro returns, he's gonna be all like "Yeh, fuck Kabuto. ORO ALL THE WAY!!"*
> 
> The Uchiha crowd will go wild
> 
> ...



That would definitely be something. I can't imagine Orochibuto ever giving up the Kabuto appreciation gig. Winged pigs will go zooming past my window, I think. 

Your prediction is win/win, indeed.


----------



## vered (Apr 10, 2012)

should be a great chapter tomorrow.
hoping for an early Ohana appearance.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course we're going to receive an awesome chapter. We're bound to see Rikudou, in some manner.

Can't wait.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Of course we're going to receive an awesome chapter. We're bound to see Rikudou, in some manner.
> 
> Can't wait.



I wanna see the Itachi shitstorm commence 

It was awesome last week.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I wanna see the Itachi shitstorm commence
> 
> It was awesome last week.



If he has Senju DNA, I'm going to die laughing.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If he has Senju DNA, I'm going to die laughing.



An Uchiha at power.. but a Senju at body and spirit. That Itachi.. he never ceases to amaze me.

Neither does he cease to amaze everyone else on NF.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't realy care what happens I am just waiting for member reactions since they were priceless last time.

And rofl Klue that would be sick


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2012)

itachi will cause a meteor storm tomorrow for the haters

be prepared


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2012)

Whats your reaction going to be when Itachi starts talking about Mikoto's or Fugaku's senju heritage


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 10, 2012)

God damn. Haven been this excited since Nagato got sucked in a bottle


----------



## Mister (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If he has Senju DNA, I'm going to die laughing.



I may laugh too. Specially because it tarnish his being the pinnacle of generic Uchiha potential. 


Though it would make it questionable as to why he didn't implant Shisui's eye if he had the means to use it without the decade cool down.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> itachi will cause a meteor storm tomorrow for the haters
> 
> be prepared



Mindblowing revelation: Itachi is Uchiha-Senju and Sasuke is too, thus Sasuke meets all Rinnegan requirements 




Mister said:


> I may laugh too. Specially because it tarnish his being the pinnacle of generic Uchiha potential.
> 
> 
> Though it would make it questionable as to why he didn't implant Shisui's eye if he had the means to use it without the decade cool down.



Senju =/= Hashirama's chakra.

Also why use Shisui's eye if CROW MODE owns that shit?


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 10, 2012)

PLEASE ITACHI FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST DIE!


----------



## Mister (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Senju =/= Hashirama's chakra.



Same thing, essentially. Though Hashirama's would be more powerful.

If in this chapter Itachi reveals he had Senju DNA: it destroys his reputation as an Uchiha who got by using Uchiha talents. 
More so that he couldn't use such power to push back Tobi.

However I expect it to be revealed that Izanami doesn't require Senju cells... though there's a chance it might.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

pretty sure that they mean it more in a hereditary way than implanting hashirama's DNA, sasuke and itachi would be literally uchihas with some kind of senju heritance


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> PLEASE ITACHI FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST DIE!



He is already dead bro.


----------



## gaiver (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm just waiting for it to be revealed sasuke is named after sarutobi sasuke because its mikoto's senju grandpappy


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I bet if Oro returns, he's gonna be all like "Yeh, fuck Kabuto. ORO ALL THE WAY!!"
> 
> The Uchiha crowd will go wild
> 
> ...



I hold Oro and Kabuto as interchangable characters equal in tier of my favs. Basically if Oro wins or Kabuto wins is just as awesome to me. One of the resons I came to like Kabuto so much is that he is doing Oro justice.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Mister said:


> Same thing, essentially. Though Hashirama's would be more powerful.
> 
> If in this chapter Itachi reveals he had Senju DNA: it destroys his reputation as an Uchiha who got by using Uchiha talents.
> More so that he couldn't use such power to push back Tobi.
> ...



Not that he couldn't.. I can't imagine Itachi - who would have Senju powers -to just sit back while Tobi creates mayhem. Something *did* happen.

The thing is.. Itachi was never fully Uchiha to begin with. 
There's too much resemblance between him and the first Hokage.
Itachi himself says he belongs to *Konoha*.
He has an undying devotion that rivals Hashirama's. 
In terms of brotherhood - Itachi is everything Madara is not.

If you see it from this point of view, it makes so much sense that Itachi had Senju blood all along.




Orochibuto said:


> I hold Oro and Kabuto as interchangable characters equal in tier of my favs. Basically if Oro wins or Kabuto wins is just as awesome to me. One of the resons I came to like Kabuto so much is that he is doing Oro justice.



Oro is awesome. That's why Kabuto needs to get outta the way so that Oro can be awesome again like he was in Part I.

Izanami is part of the plan, my friend 
Oro takes over when his vessel is weak. You know what's gonna happen


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Not that he couldn't.. I can't imagine Itachi - who would have Senju powers -to just sit back while Tobi creates mayhem. Something *did* happen.
> 
> The thing is.. Itachi was never fully Uchiha to begin with.
> There's too much resemblance between him and the first Hokage.
> ...



What about Sasuke?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> What about Sasuke?



You know, if Itachi is not fully Uchiha, Sasuke isn't either. He resembles Madara so much, but in a different sense.

Madara stole Senju powers in order to awaken the Rinnegan.
Madara had EMS and got his brother's eyes.
Basically, Madara is an artificial Uchiha-Senju.

Let's look at Sasuke.
He has EMS via Itachi.
Due to Itachi being Uchiha-Senju by blood, *Sasuke is too.*
Sasuke is a natural Uchiha-Senju.
Since natural > artificial, Sasuke is destined to surpass Madara by gaining the *Rinnegan* naturally.

Itachi and Sasuke would be hereditary Rikudous due to their heritage.
Itachi's Uchiha-Senju nature would focus on his body rather than his eyes -> Crow SM
Sasuke's Uchiha-Senju nature focuses on his eyes -> Rinnegan

Orochimaru said that Sasuke has the superior *eyepower*.
Itachi has the superior mind and spirit.
Like Yin and Yang, Itachi and Sasuke complete each other.


----------



## Mister (Apr 10, 2012)

> Not that he couldn't.. I can't imagine Itachi - who would have Senju powers -to just sit back while Tobi creates mayhem. Something did happen.
> 
> The thing is.. Itachi was never fully Uchiha to begin with.
> There's too much resemblance between him and the first Hokage.
> ...



Itachi was fully Uchiha; he has a Senju will but I wouldn't go as far as to say like Hashirama. Tobi would've noted that. 

Itachi having Senju cells would still damage his rep as a talented Uchiha. Which I guess props up Sasuke who surpassed him.

Though this all hinges on the idea Izanami needs Senju cells.

Whether or not it does: we'll find out in a few hours.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh please, I hope Itachi doesn't have Senju cells. That would drive this forum nuts, and the Mary Sue hoppers will have more meat to wank with.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Oh please, I hope Itachi doesn't have Senju cells. That would drive this forum nuts, and the Mary Sue hoppers will have more meat to wank with.



It's his birthright. 




Mister said:


> Itachi was fully Uchiha; he has a Senju will but I wouldn't go as far as to say like Hashirama. Tobi would've noted that.
> 
> Itachi having Senju cells would still damage his rep as a talented Uchiha. Which I guess props up Sasuke who surpassed him.
> 
> ...



Tobi has always underestimated Itachi. Let's pass this judgement onto Madara. He will know if Itachi resembles Hashirama 

It wouldn't damage him, but rather heighten his reputation as the one who is both Senju and Uchiha - Uchiha in eye power, Senju in body, mind and spirit power.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Not that he couldn't.. I can't imagine Itachi - who would have Senju powers -to just sit back while Tobi creates mayhem. Something *did* happen.
> 
> The thing is.. Itachi was never fully Uchiha to begin with.
> There's too much resemblance between him and the first Hokage.
> ...



I think something will happen like how Bakura (Kabuto) was possesed by Yami Bakura (Orochimaru), basically a merger of Oro and Kabuto.

I dont think it will be a gross takeover but more like a merger.

And yes, Oro is the only true villain the manga ever had, everyone else has been like meh, Tobi, Pain neither of them can give me Oro's vibe.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

From where people are getting Itachi has senju blood again?  
Also Itachi brining oro back would be to mind fuck kabuto. The* ONLY PERSON *that could psychologically have an impact to Kabuto is Oro. 

You know Itachi is not that cruel.. wait

Oro Attacks Itachi
Oro is already in Itachi gen. 
Itachi what can I do:
A- kill him
B- Cut his hand so he cant perform jutsus anymore and live knowing he cant touch me

You know which one he choose.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> It's his birthright.
> .



Itachi, strongest Senju ever lived 

I wonder if his WOF will surpass Hashirama's tommorow


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

well, something, someway, leads itachi to believe that with EMS he would surpass Madara.

The only technical reason that could backup it beyond assumption is if sasuke and itachi have some kind of senju inheritance...

perhaps that would have been the origin of itachi's disease...i dont know though.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Itachi, strongest Senju ever lived
> 
> I wonder if his WOF will surpass Hashirama's tommorow



No, Madara will say when it has surpassed Hashirama's 

Right now Sasuke needs to get his ultimate challenge: Orochimaru.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Madara calling Itachi ugly? Haters rejoice


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys this needs to happen.

Itachi: Izanami! I decide your fate! You must end edo tensei

*Itachi left eye closes for good*

Kabuto: I will end edo tensei!

*Madara gets sucked in a coffin*

Itachi: There! I stopped edo tensei! At the cost of loosing two of my MS techniques!

Kabuto: Edo Tensei 

Itachi: Wait what!

*A coffin rises back at the kage battle field*

A:......fuck!]


End: What will Itachi do now that he is trolled!


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 10, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> End: What will Itachi do now that he is trolled!



Pull out another new ultimate Jutsu which doesn't rely on Sharingan?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Pull out another new ultimate Jutsu which doesn't rely on Sharingan?



Pulls out the Rin'negan


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Also a good likehood:

Itachi: Let Madara send his legions.. I'LL DESTROY THEM ALL!!
Sasuke: Nii-san.. is so badass!
*Hell entered the battlefield!!*


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Pulls out the Rin'negan



With tomoe. 

It'll be the perfect way for him to troll before leaving the manga forever.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

sharinnegan?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

how the fck can Itachi use that technique i he doesnt have senju blood? BS that is, not it's gonna be ret conned again?

How many super powers those eyes give you?

Ok Tsukiyomi and Materasu are pretty cool, Susanoo... I tough was a special ability that itachi had gotten, then fucking Izanagi??!! wtf? And now this bs?!

And ppl wonder why they dislike the uchiha yuuus.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Uchiha power ups are far from over, at this rate 



the icing on the cake is yet to come


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke are far from over


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

But really, did you guys really expect that Susanoo was the uchiha top power?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> But really, did you guys really expect that Susanoo was the uchiha top power?



Haha no, since EMS was introduced it was obvious that there would be another power.


----------



## Octavian (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> But really, did you guys really expect that Susanoo was the uchiha top power?



based on what we've seen so far, itachi's susano'o probably is. unless of course EMS grants the ability to use izanagi/ izanami without repercussions.

still waiting on madara or sasuke to show some original jutsus with EMS tho. i know they're there in kishi's shinto history books.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> But really, did you guys really expect that Susanoo was the uchiha top power?



Lol I thought MS would end at Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu. I always thought Susano'o wouldn't come because a Uchiha would have to sneeze and that would look retarded to activate Susano'o but Susano'o came along, then it started to stretch with Izanagi and now Izanami. What's Kishi doing, giving the Uchihas every Japanese diety to toy with?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict that when Madara is about to get sealed he will put a lot of resistance and Raikage will say "Hey sonny we can do this the easy way or the hard way", Tsunade will then KO him and she will say "the easy way".


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2012)

itachi revels his mother had an affair with a senju thus he is more special then other uchihas. and this is the main reason why sasukes father wanted to destroy kohona.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Lol I thought MS would end at Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu. I always thought Susano'o wouldn't come because a Uchiha would have to sneeze and that would look retarded to activate Susano'o but Susano'o came along, then it started to stretch with Izanagi and now Izanami. What's Kishi doing, giving the Uchihas every Japanese diety to toy with?



In Shinto, there are about 8 million deities.

No amount of  can describe their awesomeness.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

i mean, im trying to understand the reaction.


I always expected Susanoo because of Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi.

And i always expected that some superior powers would be called Izanagi and Izanami.

I guess that i simply read too much about shinto


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2012)

wonder if people would be angry if sasuke never learns izanami or izanagi because he is not itachi but instead gets the rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if people would be angry if sasuke never learns izanami or izanagi because he is not itachi but instead gets the rinnegan.


the logic right now is sasuke get the closest to a perfect Uchiha, everything will depend on what defines a better uchiha, izanagi+izanami, or rinnegan, or both, or sharinnegan


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> In Shinto, there are about 8 million deities.
> 
> No amount of  can describe their awesomeness.



I knew Uchihas were gods


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I knew Uchihas were gods



Only the big three (Itachi, Sasuke and Madara) are worthy.
Shisui and Obito were good too.

The rest.. throw them to the sharks.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2012)

i dont care what sasuke get sage mode rinnegan the juubis eye what ever as long as it allows him to fight current naruto on an even plain and not seem underwhelming compare to bijuu mode naruto. cause if the ems is just a suped up ms that does not make the users eye go blind  wont cut it imo.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

At this rate i wouldnt blink if Sasuke gets izanagi+izanami, and a "tengu mode" as a plus.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> At this rate i wouldnt blink if Sasuke gets izanagi+izanami, and a "tengu mode" as a plus.



Sasuke undoubtedly will use Izanagi+Izanami

And don't forget.. if Itachi pulls out Yatagarasu SM, Sasuke will get a Garuda SM


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Sasuke undoubtedly will use Izanagi+Izanami
> 
> And don't forget.. if Itachi pulls out Yatagarasu SM, Sasuke will get a Garuda SM


i think that its enough, perfect pair of jutsus.


I wouldnt be surprised if thats what the elder brother had xD

perhaps thats why in the pic his eyes have a crazy shape.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> In Shinto, there are about 8 million deities.
> 
> No amount of  can describe their awesomeness.



Yeah, but there are those main ones. Izanagi, Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi, etc.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that its enough, perfect pair of jutsus.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if thats what the elder brother had xD
> ...



So many hints 

Itachi and Sasuke are very special indeed


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Yeah, but there are those main ones. Izanagi, Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi, etc.


im expecting izanagi and izanami to be the top jutsus.

but i have a feeling that we will get amanozako and mikaboshi somewhere.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2012)

one thing that would disappoint me for sure is if indeed itachi dispelled edo tensei and madara goes out like that. without revealing what exatly happen in the VOTE and after he survived and took shodais cell and about tobi. and that he actually does not get a challenge. i want naruto and sasuke vs madara. so i hope kabuto had a back up plan just in case. or madara just revives himself.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> In Shinto, there are about 8 million deities.
> 
> No amount of  can describe their awesomeness.



MS Haxxed abilities, gotta cath 'em all !


----------



## Marsala (Apr 10, 2012)

Sasuke won't use Izanagi and Izanami since it would mean losing his eyes. Itachi can use them because he considers this to be his last mission and, with Edo Tensei, there's a good chance that the eye loss won't even stick. And no, EMS isn't immune to the vision loss, or else Madara would have spammed Izanagi and would never have lost to Hashirama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Juubi madara will happen, even if edo madara goes down, he is getting revived.


what rikudou left for naruto might be pretty much a "juubi", but, a new one, you know. 





Marsala said:


> Sasuke won't use Izanagi and Izanami since it would mean losing his eyes. Itachi can use them because he considers this to be his last mission and, with Edo Tensei, there's a good chance that the eye loss won't even stick. And no, EMS isn't immune to the vision loss, or else Madara would have spammed Izanagi and would never have lost to Hashirama.



you cant assume with so much certain, can you tell me how madara survived VotE so? 

Izanami and Izanagi could pretty well be used, not loose eye sight doesnt mean no side effects.

Also, Madara just revealed new Hashirama powers, he is bound to have something similar, but in uchiha version.

What could be closer to Hashirama's healing powers than Izanagi, for example?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

If the EMS allows Sasuke to use Izanagi and Izanami without fear of losing his light - then why would he ever bother using Susanoo again?

Worthless.

The only way to defeat him would be to force him to use up all of his chakra, just like Danzou. I don't like the sound of this, Jeanne.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> If the EMS allows Sasuke to use Izanagi and Izanami without fear of losing his light - then why would he ever bother using Susanoo again?
> 
> Worthless.
> 
> The only way to defeat him would be to force him to use up all of his chakra, just like Danzou. I don't like the sound of this, Jeanne.


not really, kishi can put as many limitations as possible, he just doesnt need the eye sight one .


Also, Sasuke's jutsu would last way less than Tobi's or Danzou's, it would be a "right in the moment" thing.


How do you guys think that Sasuke will counter bijuudama?


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> not really, kishi can put as many limitations as possible, he just doesnt need the eye sight one .
> 
> 
> Also, Sasuke's jutsu would last way less than Tobi's or Danzou's, it would be a "right in the moment" thing.
> ...



Yata's Mirror or Petra Path.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure Tobi will throw in another top Uchiha jutsu somewhere, I'm aiming for two. Might even see a new Rin'negan jutsu from him as well. He has to be haxxed  I don't want Nardo to win


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I'm sure Tobi will throw in another top Uchiha jutsu somewhere, I'm aiming for two. Might even see a new Rin'negan jutsu from him as well. He has to be haxxed  I don't want Nardo to win



Tobi's power will focus on the Rinnegan - the greatest doujutsu. It's the only reason why I'm even a bit interested in Kishi switching back to 'that' fight.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

ohana appeared.

イザナミが開始
ヘルメットは狂ったように笑う
ヘルメットと大蛇丸のフラッシュバック
大蛇丸を返します


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yata's Mirror or Petra Path.


Im not really against sasuke getting rinnegan, if you wanna know, as long as its like madara.

the thing is, with things being revealed as "uchiha's true power" coming around, like izanami, its hard to believe that kishi will give sasuke something older, unless said "older" thing actually allows him to use uchiha powers with perfection, rinnegan could be the way, after all we have yet to see an uchiha using a rinnegan full powered, nagato didnt seem to have access to EMS, so.



Yachiru said:


> ohana appeared.
> 
> イザナミが開始
> ヘルメットは狂ったように笑う
> ...


stop making up spoilers


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> stop making up spoilers



I don't even know what this one says.. 

something with Kabuto and Izanami..


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I don't even know what this one says..
> 
> something with Kabuto and Izanami..


yeah, and orochimaru's return


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, and orochimaru's return



REALLY? 

That is awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> REALLY?
> 
> That is awesome.




dammit, im too sleepy.

See you guys tomorow


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dammit, im too sleepy.
> 
> See you guys tomorow



huehuehue cya later Jeanne, I hope you awake to tears of fans.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> huehuehue cya later Jeanne, I hope you awake to tears of fans.


xD

who knows, as long as we get enough info to discuss


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2012)

Izanami is going to force Kabuto to undo Edo Tensei without realizing it; Itachi hits Sasuke with Tsukyomi, which begins a three chapter long discussion.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2012)

More Sueness from Itachi and Sasuke being a cheerleader


----------



## Mikon (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol guys imagine a chapter with the name " Itachi solos "
the forums would explode XD


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Lol guys imagine a chapter with the name " Itachi solos "
> the forums would explode XD



Kishimoto itches to do that.. he waited so long..


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Lol guys imagine a chapter with the name " Itachi solos "
> the forums would explode XD



first chapter "itachi solos"

next chapter "as expected"

next chapter "itachi's ultimate sharingan's true power"


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Something else.. Yatagarasu is called the *golden crow*. And what is Itachi's chakra colour? *golden*


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 10, 2012)

Heavenly Father I come to you tonight...as a humbled child of yours. Please forgive me for the many sins I've committed recently. Anyway, you know what I'm about to ask you for oh kind one.

I ask that we do not see more than 3 panels of Kabuto vs the Bros blink-fest. Show us a fight...cuz you know...we like to see people fight. Not talk and blink at oneanother.

But if you must show us the blink fest. Make it entertaining...it has been 3 chapters and we barely have any noteworthy action. The suffering must stop. Thank you for listening. Amen.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 10, 2012)

320+ post already? do we have early spoilers?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> 320+ post already? do we have early spoilers?



イザナミが開始
ヘルメットは狂ったように笑う
ヘルメットと大蛇丸のフラッシュバック
大蛇丸を返します

Have at you. I have no idea what it says.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> イザナミが開始
> ヘルメットは狂ったように笑う
> ヘルメットと大蛇丸のフラッシュバック
> 大蛇丸を返します
> ...


*Google Translate:*
"Izanami start
Laugh like crazy helmets
Flashback helmet and Orochimaru
Returns Orochimaru"

So Itachi initiates Izanami. There's some laughing (the word, apparently, can also mean "Smile"). And then Orochimaru returns... somehow. As for the crazy helmets, I'll file that into the same category as "Flying Bukkake Zetsu".


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Yuna said:


> *Google Translate:*
> "Izanami start
> Laugh like crazy helmets
> Flashback helmet and Orochimaru
> ...



IIRC, "helmet" seems to be a code word for Kabuto.. one of Ohana's habits.

So I'd say that Kabuto is laughing like crazy.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Lol guys imagine a chapter with the name " Itachi solos "
> the forums would explode XD



Will be so epic  

I do want


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> 320+ post already? do we have early spoilers?



naaaaa, just wanking and hyping itachi.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 10, 2012)

Kabuto translates into helmet.

Izanami starts.
Kabuto laughs maniacally, he has a flashback with Orochimaru.
Orochimaru returns.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Kabuto translates into helmet.
> 
> Izanami starts.
> Kabuto laughs maniacally, he has a flashback with Orochimaru.
> Orochimaru returns.


Seems legit


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> naaaaa, just wanking and hyping itachi.



so the usual


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 10, 2012)

If Oro returns I will shed tears


----------



## Mofo (Apr 10, 2012)

My take on what's going to happen. Itachi used Izanami so that Orochimaru could overpower Kabuto,  Itachi knows that Orochimaru  just like his apprentice has the knowledge to end ET, being  vulnerable to  Uchiha's ocular genjutsu makes him the perfect opponent for a  swap.
Pretty smart.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could see more 

Little do we know right now ._.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so the usual



Lets continue then, Long live the king 

Kabuto laughing = should be going into crazy mode.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Lets continue then, Long live the king
> 
> *Kabuto laughing = should be going into crazy mode.*



He had the death signs - flashback and sob story. 

Seems that his "death" came through Oro taking him over.

AAAAGH so many possibilities


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> If Oro returns I will shed tears



And they will be manly tears if he stays for more than a panel eer I mean a chapter. 
But it means EITHER 
A- Itachi is seen the past or
B- Itachi let Oro out, something that I doubt


----------



## Last shinobi (Apr 10, 2012)

orochimaru returning would be crazy... i just changed my avatar to him before i knew about this prediction, but this is probably bullshit too good to happen


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone

brace yourselves


----------



## Ibb (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Everyone
> 
> brace yourselves




Sorry


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Izanami is going to force Kabuto to undo Edo Tensei without realizing it; Itachi hits Sasuke with Tsukyomi, which begins a three chapter long discussion.


too good to be true


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

I for one will welcome our new snake-wielding overlords.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope Oro stays longer than a panel 

JEANNE WHY YOU NO SLEEPING?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I hope Oro stays longer than a panel
> 
> JEANNE WHY YOU NO SLEEPING?


my friend just phoned me saying that my teacher wont go tomorow morning , so i woke up


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> my friend just phoned me saying that my teacher wont go tomorow morning , so i woke up



The forum has a genuine love for Oro it seems


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

Oro is returning?


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 10, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> If Oro returns *I will shed tears*



Because he will get one paneled again?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2012)

Orochimaru?? Oh my...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The forum has a genuine love for Oro it seems


Orochimaru IS love.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Oro returning?  You guys/girls are crazy. 

I predict that Itachi's new ability will make it so that whatever Kabuto does it is completely ineffective.


----------



## gaiver (Apr 10, 2012)

i wonder if itachi will trigger the trap that was meant for tobi..
he did already trigger the one meant for sasuke


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oro returning?  You guys/girls are crazy.
> 
> I predict that Itachi's new ability will make it *so that whatever Kabuto does it is completely ineffective*.



You just explain IzaNAGI, so try again


----------



## Rawri (Apr 10, 2012)

Orochimaru returning? That would be awesome!


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure why people want to see Oro get trolled again, he was a great villian in P1, not so much in P2....

Let the snake rest in peace


----------



## Bringer (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys it is fake.

Last week spoilers that came out around this time had Tsunade turn old,Mei holding Tsunade or something like that?,Onoki dying,A betraying everyone.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

ahha look at the tag 



btw i share the opinion, if its for oro to get trolled again, leave him in peace.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

The spoiler lacks Uchihafest


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> You just explain IzaNAGI, so try again



Oh yeah, that does sound like Izanagi.  Anyways, the new technique will still make whatever Kabuto does be completely ineffective though perhaps in a different way. 



> ahha look at the tag



Can't believe that no one else added it before me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh yeah, that does sound like Izanagi.  Anyways, the new technique will still make whatever Kabuto does be completely ineffective though perhaps in a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe that no one else added it before me.


its finally enabled again 




in b4 Itachi Solos tag


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:
			
		

> in b4 Itachi Solos tag



Such a tag would be more than welcome depending on what the spoilers say.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

*Bring in Itachi, the bringer of hell! The slayer of Nagato and Champion of Konoha!*

Whoever notices the reference gets a rep


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 10, 2012)

kabuto will bypass izanami with a genjutsu. sasuke will help and use it to....tobi phasing hutsu is exploited. sasuke uses izanagito survive the encounter then unlocks ems final jutsu. kabuto is then defeated


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict Izanami explanation, a Danzo flashback, another ItaSasu flashback and Izanami failing towards the end.

I also predict Naruto and Tobi. Can't let it jynx me now...


----------



## KevKev (Apr 10, 2012)

There's no way Orochimaru is returning, if Itachi doesn't wanna get *soloed by a certain someone*, he better not let him out 

But if he is coming, Kishi has to be coming to NF and taking notes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like a fan fantasy.

Orochimaru returning would be even more idiotic than Kabuto summoning Madara.

This is _his_ fight.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict Itachi will use izanami and somehow Kabuto will avoid/block/stop it. Then Sasuke will show us the real power of the EMS


----------



## TheLostCause (Apr 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> *Bring in Itachi, the bringer of hell! The slayer of Nagato and Champion of Konoha!*
> 
> Whoever notices the reference gets a rep



Spartacus (Starz)


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict Izanami happening, maybe we get a scene or two of Tobi and Madara.

Then the chapter ends with Kabuto laughing it off, and Itachi stares on his shock.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict that Itachi will solo.





Eternal Goob said:


> Such a tag would be more than welcome depending on what the spoilers say.


For some reason I can't add tags. Anyone know how to do it? 

If I ask Gooba to change my name to Golden Goob, will he give me tag privileges?


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

> I predict that Itachi will solo.



It's a safe prediction to make.  



> For some reason I can't add tags. Anyone know how to do it?



Only the staff has the power to make new tags, we can only use the tags that the staff has made and only in a few sections.  Here's a  of the tags that we can use though by no means is it complete.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 10, 2012)

i predict Sasuke being useless.


----------



## dave512 (Apr 10, 2012)

Naruto 582 Spoiler Confirmed Summary
Naruto 582 – Itachi’s decision
Read Naruto Manga 582 Chapter Online

The panel shows Itachi and Sasuke facing Kabuto.

Kabuto: Izanami? I never heared of that.
Itachi: I’m not surprised. Only two Uchihas in the history were able to use it. And both of them did it in a great secret.
Kabuto: Who? Who use it?
Itachi: Uchiha Madara, and Uchiha Izuna.
Sasuke: Brother…what do we do next?
Itachi: Stay behind me Sasuke. I will stop Kabuto personally.*
Kabuto smiles: If you can.
Kabuto makes a handsign and launches countless snakes towards Itachi. Sasuke makes a jump, draws his sword and streams electricity through it. He slashes the snakes instantly. The next second he appears above Kabuto making handsigns.
Sasuke as he points his hand at Kabuto: Blaze Release! Personal inferno!
He launches from his palm a beam of dark flames. Kabuto just vanishes, thus avoiding the flames.
Kabuto laughs maniacally as he appears in the air.
Kabuto: You cannot defeat me! My senses are far better then yours!
Suddenly Sasuke appears in front of him. The panel only shows Sasuke’s Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan eyes with a determined look.
Sasuke: You still forget that my Sharingan can predict your movements.
Sasuke slashes Kabuto’s shoulder in one move. Kabuto falls on the ground wounded, but in the next second he already regenerated.
Kabuto: Heh…i also posses high regeneration powers. You simply cannot win, Uchiha Sasuke.
Itachi: Indeed. Not with those kind of attacks.
Kabuto: Oh, so you think that you could do better, Itachi?*
Itachi smiles: I already did. Come here Sasuke. It’s over.
Kabuto: What the..
He suddenly stops and gains a shocked expression on his face. He remains still and loses the focus in his eyes.
Sasuke surprised: What happend?!?
Itachi: Izanami…the power to decide one’s fate, at the cost of losing the light in my eye forever.
Itachi’s right eye slowly closes.
Sasuke:But what does it do?
Itachi: It’s exactly the opposite of Izanagi. It doesn’t turn the reality into an illusion…but the illusions into reality. If i imagine that Kabuto will lose a leg right now, in the next second his leg vanishes. It bends the reallity according to my imagination. As i previously said, only two people were able to use it before me. It requires a great deal of chakra, the eye sacrifice and a powerful will. Only the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan can use it once with losing the light in the eye.
Sasuke: And what did you imagine for Kabuto?
Itachi: Something simple..something that would allow me to control him. I caught him in a Tsukuyomi. And he can never evade it, because that’s how i imagined this Tsukuyomi. It’s the ultimate secret of the Sharingan. Now, i can use the Tsukuyomi to make him release all the Edos. It’s over.
Sasuke:You promised something, brother. This time you will keep your word.
Itachi: I guess so. What do you want to know, Sasuke?
Sasuke: Everything…
Itachi: Fine…as you know…i was a prodigy in our clan. Nobody could be like me. Our father, Fugaku…he planned a coup d’etat against Konoha. Shisui Uchiha suspected that something wasn’t right. And something was indeed wrong.From a calm and rational man, our father transformed into a man filled with hate, anger and disgust. He placed me into the ANBU in order to spy for him. But the elders were also suspecting something. They’ve made me a double agent and gave me the mission to eliminate the clan. I had no choice. The memories of the previous war…it’s horrible Sasuke. And in a war…they are all guilty. I didn’t wish that a civil war would emerge in Konoha. It would have destroyed us. I talked with Shisui. He understood quickly what it meant a civil war between the Uchihas and the other clans. The Third Hokage, tried to negotiate a pact but he failed. Our dad, was deaf to every proposition that the Hokage made to him…Sarutobi was a good man…he did everything he could to avoid a war. He protected you all these years…anyway…as the Hokage was trying to negotiate, Danzo took action. He managed to steal one Sharingan from Shisui, and he gravely injured him. Shisui came to me, half dead. He was beyond healing. He told me that if i killed him…as a friend…if i released him from the pain…i will gain a power beyond the regular Sharingan. I did as he asked me. And, as i gained the Mangekyou Sharingan, i was able to uncover why was our father acting so strange. It was Tobi…he orchestrated everything. He was controling our father so a war would break out. I tried to stop him but i was unable. He saw the power that i had and made a deal with me. If i killed all the Uchiha, he would leave Konoha alone. He was the man behind everything. Behind the Kyuubi’s attack, behind our clan’s massacre…everything was orchestrated by him. I killed our clan that night, and i went to the Akatsuki in order to spy them. That’s the truth Sasuke. It’s not the elders fault…but Tobi’s. He did it.
Sasuke: Thank you brother.
Itachi: Tell me something, Sasuke…how did you end up fighting Danzo?
Sasuke: It’s a long story. He had multiple Sharigans implanted in his right arm. He used Izanagi with each of them.
Itachi: And what happend to him?
Sasuke: He is dead. I killed him that day.
Itachi thinking: He is on another level…let’s see how he will answer.
Itachi looks at Sasuke with his remaining eye.
Itachi: And…what now Sasuke?
Sasuke with a determined look: Now? I will make them pay. The elders…and Tobi.!

The scene shows the Kages surrounded by Madara clones.

Madara looks at them and for a second his eyes loses their focus.*
Madara: Interesting. The caster is no longer holding us. I can break free from his control.
Madara suddenly releases his clones. The Kages are surprised.
Tsunade: What’s happening!?!
Madara: It seems that i don’t have to play with you anymore. Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan! Izanami!!!
Madara’s whole body slowly vanishes. A beam of light is seen and hos body is recomposed atom by atom. He is alive again and has the EMS in his eyes!
Gaara looks at him.
Gaara: Impossible! He is alive!
Raikage: He…he revived himself!!!
Tsunade shocked: That’s beyond any healing techniques!
Madara as he makes some complexe handsigns: Izanami…the power to make illusions reality…only me and my brother are able to use this jutsu. It’s the ultimate Uchiha secret!…hmpf..and now…it’s time to end this!!!

The scene it’s switched back to Itachi and Sasuke.

Itachi: So that’s your choice Sasuke?
Sasuke: Exactly.
Itachi turns around and looks at Kabuto. Kabuto, being under Itachi’s control makes a couple of handsings, releasing the Edos.
Itachi turns around and looks at Sasuke as he is starting to slowly vanish.
Sasuke: You…you released the Edo Tensei?
Itachi: I did…i will go in a few moments.
He looks sad at Sasuke with his only eye.
Itachi: And it seems that…there will be only darkness for me on the other side…farewell, Sasuke…there won’t be another next time…and i’m sorry…for everythig.
Sasuke: What do you mean that there won’t be any light for you?
Itachi ignores him, as he fades away and talks to himself: Izanami…the power to decide one’s destiny…maybe i’m just a fool…farewell Sasuke…and i’m sorry…but it’s worth the shot…Izanami!
Itachi thinking: It wasn’t the best life…but i did all that i could do…the rest is up to you Sasuke. I’m finally content…
Itachi’s left eye slowly closes itself, being sealed forever.
Sasuke gains a shocked expression on his face as Itachi unleashes the jutsu and in the next second he fades away.
Sasuke shocked: What have you done, brother?!?
He suddenly notices something.
Sasuke thinking: I must hurry!
He leaves the cave. The panel shows Kabuto on the ground still uncouncious.

The panel shows Madara unleashing several smaller meteors against the Kages. They are barely escaping the attacks. They are all five tired.

Madara keeps attacking them. Gaara manages to rise a wall of sand that he sends against the Uchiha. But Madara uses a fire jutsu and destroyes it. Onooki releases a dust cube at him, and Madara simply evades it. The Raikage attempts to strike him, but Madara simply catches his punch, spins him around, hits his chest throwing the Kage in air, and hits him with a full force fire ball. Mei jumps and catches him. Tsunade appears behind Madara and she tries to hit him, but Madara catches her leg and throws her on the ground. Madara slowly approaches her, drawing his sword.*
Madara: Senju Tsunade…it’s time to put an end to the Senju dinasty.
Madara makes a swing with the sword and moves it towards Tsunade’s neck, trying to decapitate her. It’s heared a clash and the panel shows each Kage shocked faces.
Madara also surprised: And who are you?
Tsunade with a shocked voice: I cannot belive this!
The panel shows Sasuke in front of Madara. He protected Tsunade by clashing his own sword with Madara’s.
Sasuke: I’m Uchiha Sasuke of the Leaf. And you will not kill the Hokage under my eyes!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> i predict Sasuke being useless.



He did pierce Kabuto's assnake chestsnake.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 10, 2012)

itachi solos. what else is there to predict


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2012)

dave512 said:


> Itachi: Fine…as you know…i was a prodigy in our clan. Nobody could be like me. Our father, Fugaku…he planned a coup d’etat against Konoha. Shisui Uchiha suspected that something wasn’t right. And something was indeed wrong.From a calm and rational man, our father transformed into a man filled with hate, anger and disgust. He placed me into the ANBU in order to spy for him. But the elders were also suspecting something. They’ve made me a double agent and gave me the mission to eliminate the clan. I had no choice. The memories of the previous war…it’s horrible Sasuke. And in a war…they are all guilty. I didn’t wish that a civil war would emerge in Konoha. It would have destroyed us. I talked with Shisui. He understood quickly what it meant a civil war between the Uchihas and the other clans. The Third Hokage, tried to negotiate a pact but he failed. Our dad, was deaf to every proposition that the Hokage made to him…Sarutobi was a good man…he did everything he could to avoid a war. He protected you all these years…anyway…as the Hokage was trying to negotiate, Danzo took action. He managed to steal one Sharingan from Shisui, and he gravely injured him. Shisui came to me, half dead. He was beyond healing. He told me that if i killed him…as a friend…if i released him from the pain…i will gain a power beyond the regular Sharingan. I did as he asked me. And, as i gained the Mangekyou Sharingan, i was able to uncover why was our father acting so strange. It was Tobi…he orchestrated everything. He was controling our father so a war would break out. I tried to stop him but i was unable. He saw the power that i had and made a deal with me. If i killed all the Uchiha, he would leave Konoha alone. He was the man behind everything. Behind the Kyuubi’s attack, behind our clan’s massacre…everything was orchestrated by him. I killed our clan that night, and i went to the Akatsuki in order to spy them. That’s the truth Sasuke. It’s not the elders fault…but Tobi’s. He did it.
> Sasuke: Thank you brother.



And thus, Itachi dies again, this time because he has just spoken more in five minutes than he has in 21 years.

It won't work that way though. Danzou has to be guilty, seeing as Sasuke basically killed him. If Danzou was innocent and Sasuke offed him, that will be problematic for his redemption.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

this is fake...Itachi speaks a giant paragraph...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 10, 2012)

dave the GAWWWD comes through again


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this is fake...Itachi speaks a giant paragraph...



He already spoke a giant paragraph in the Sasuke vs Itachi fight when he was explaining the MS and Madara, everyone speaks giant paragraphs when Kishi goes into retroactive flashback/exposition mode.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> He already spoke a giant paragraph in the Sasuke vs Itachi fight when he was explaining the MS and Madara, everyone speaks giant paragraphs when Kishi goes into retroactive flashback/exposition mode.


still fake .


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> still fake .



ur fake


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Fake.

"I'm Uchiha Sasuke of the Leaf"

FAKE.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm assuming that it is fake because it says that it is a confirmed summary when it isn't a summary at all.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm assuming that it is fake because it says that it is a confirmed summary when it isn't a summary at all.



Also the content isn't enough for 1 chapter.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

You should assume it's fake because it's a super detailed play-by-play when Ohana hasn't even posted her generic 2 line spoiler. 

I'd also say because shit don't make sense but that is par for the course in this manga.

I give props to whoever writes these fanfics week after week.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> You should assume it's fake because it's a super detailed play-by-play when Ohana hasn't even posted her generic 2 line spoiler.
> 
> I'd also say because shit don't make sense but that is par for the course in this manga.
> 
> I give props to whoever writes these fanfics week after week.



Itachi talks for like 3 hours here.

This is so fake.

Also, "Sasuke Uchiha of the LEAF" - REALLY? Didn't he say he would crush the leaf just a chapter ago? 

And where did Itachi go? Did he magically disappear?

Oh god.. this is ass. This is really ass.


----------



## geminis (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess the "supposed" summary/script is indicating that Itachi used his remaining eye to force Sasuke to help out Konoha but I doubt this would happen..... I'm thinking the whole chapter will be about Izanami and how Kabuto will counter. This fight seems too be too quick.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 10, 2012)

this is hilarious

that script is someone's prediction, and it was taken from this very topic.

trololo.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

^ and thus, someone's friend in japan returns. 

This thread is full of trolls.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 10, 2012)

Izanami will make a time null.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2012)

My heart stopped for a moment when I read that.. thank God it's fake.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

I"m in this bitch posted posted posted OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nadinkrah (Apr 10, 2012)

onc e again can't wait to take up to "itachi solos"


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 10, 2012)

naruto 582: Vengeful Laughter


*Spoiler*: __ 



itachi: it's no use, kabuto. i'm giving you one last chance.

kabuto: kukuku.... oh itachi... (kabuto's sage tattoos start spreading all over his torso)

sasuke: dude, he's not kidding man, just end edo tensei and he'll spare you!

kabuto: kheheheheh..... (kabuto's fingers and toes start morphing into razor sharp claws) 

itachi: last chance bro.... izanagi in 10...9...8...

kabuto: kukukuku.... ho ho ho ho.... kheh heh heh heh (kabuto's horns protrude like a demonic ram)

itachi: ...4....3...2...

anko: no! not that jutsu!

itachi: 1---

(uchiha bros are flung across the room simply by kabuto's chakra)

kabuto: HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA (ginormous wings sprout from his back)
JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA!!!!! (kabuto sheds his skin and morphs into a gigantic dragon)

sasuke:...

itachi: !!!

kabuto: (long tongue hanging out and his stomach appears to be swelling upwards) YAH YAH YAH YAH YAH!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! THIS IS A SPECIAL JUTSU THAT I'VE PREPARED JUST FOR YOU, SASSSSSSSUKE!!! HA HA HA HA!!!

(kabuto shoots out a giant katon gokakyu no jutsu and appears to regurgitate a purple, scaly, amorphous, wiggling mass).

itachi: i see.... he wasn't the one laughing, it was that purple thing...

(the flaming purple thing laughs crazily and morphs into a tall human body while kabuto's dragon body dissipates).

flaming purple man thing: KUKUKUKUKUUUUUU!!!! hisssssss.... so much  for having superior eyes, eh itachi-san?

sasuke: !? that voice!

yamato: that laughter!

itachi: NO! you can't be!

purple man thing:  KUKUKU BYYYIIIITCHESSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> naruto 582: Vengeful Laughter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why is Yamato there?


----------



## Painful Tank (Apr 10, 2012)

I predict that im so much more hyped up for the next OP than naruto sadly 

But yeah, itachi hax eye jutsu out of nowhere, I hope its not too overpowered


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why is Yamato there?



gratuitous fanservice


----------



## Stormcloak (Apr 11, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> naruto 582: Vengeful Laughter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol I like this one


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> naruto 582: Vengeful Laughter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I lol'd at 'yamato: that laughter!'


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> naruto 582: Vengeful Laughter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I personally really hope that there aren't going to be any more characters who puke up weapons and/or people.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 11, 2012)

we find out the source of kabuto's power was the horn that itachi cut off. kabuto dies, itachi is mad that edo tensei is still going so he uses izanami on sasuke


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto will release his Eight Branches at chapter's end. Time to get this fight over with.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 11, 2012)

Page 1:
Itachi makes Kabuto cancel ET and seals him away.

Remaining Pages:
Kabuto: Orochimaru-sama! I must tell you something!
Orochimaru: What!?
Kabuto: Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah Nyah! Now I am a Dragon!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

so i heard izanami is some voodoo shit


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Izanami, touching you without touching you.

Sounds like a super haxx Rinnegan ability. Can't wait to see the Rinnegan's version. You know it's connected to the Sage, Jeanne. 

NF gonna' be like: "Daaaaamn, I wish the Rinnegan wasn't so haxxed -" and , "Daaaaamn, Sasuke needs him sum of dat."


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Izanami, touching you without touching you.
> 
> Sounds like a super haxx Rinnegan ability. Can't wait to see the Rinnegan's version. You know it's connected to the Sage, Jeanne.
> 
> NF gonna' be like: "Daaaaamn, I wish the Rinnegan wasn't so haxxed -" and , "Daaaaamn, Sasuke needs him sum of dat."


sharinnegan here we go


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Mangekyou Rinnegan sharinnegan here we go



Itachi's eye is going to transform into this eye in this week's chapter. Kabuto is going to shit himself.

Sasuke's reaction: "Daaaaamn, I thought I surpassed you. "


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 11, 2012)

Man, the Sharinnegan seems almost pointless here. If you consider that Izanami and Izanagi are just elements of one of The Sennin's jutsus, you realize the potential powers of hybrids who have recreated his power-such as Tobi or Edo Madara. If they're pulling off near complete versions of these jutsus on top of other insane jutsus...things will get wild. 

We'll have to explore the depths of the Rin'negan and whatever elements the Sharinnegan brings to the table, considering this is probably the _"true power...my power..Uchiha Madara's power..."_ that Tobi spoke of. On top of this exploration of jutsus, Kishi will have to have believable counters or opposition for the heritage Naruto represents that supposedly manifest an "equal" part of a whole being mimicked.

Maybe we've got a world of crazy ahead of us. Or maybe most of that will be insufficiently explained, like Nagato.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi's eye is going to transform into this eye in this week's chapter. Kabuto is going to shit himself.
> 
> Sasuke's reaction: "Daaaaamn, I thought I surpassed you. "



I for one will enjoy the lulz in the Telegrams if that happens.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Uchiha Madara's true power is the Mangekyou Rinnegan. 




Eternal Goob said:


> I for one will enjoy the lulz in the Telegrams if that happens.



As would I, my good sir.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 11, 2012)

*Itachi reveals Izanami; Kabuto responds by laughing. 15 pages of Kage vs. Madara...the last two pages of the chapter Kabuto makes a hand seal, saying that while Izanami was a formidable illusion, its derivative was all the more superior:

Banbutsu Sozo.

Chapter ends. *


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Itachi reveals Izanami; Kabuto responds by laughing. 15 pages of Kage vs. Madara...the last two pages of the chapter Kabuto makes a hand seal, saying that while Izanami was a formidable illusion, its derivative was all the more superior:
> 
> Banbutsu Sozo.
> 
> Chapter ends. *



tl;dr 

itachi solo's


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Itachi reveals Izanami; Kabuto responds by laughing. 15 pages of Kage vs. Madara...the last two pages of the chapter Kabuto makes a hand seal, saying that while Izanami was a formidable illusion, its derivative was all the more superior:
> 
> Banbutsu Sozo.
> 
> Chapter ends. *



Kabuto using Banbutsu Sozo? That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2012)

He has no doujutsu or bijuu chakra....lol


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto using Banbutsu Sozo? That makes absolutely no sense.



*You know I wouldn't grant him clemency to use the true version of Creation of All Things. 

A limited version. Just like the idea that Hashirama wasn't as strong as the Rikudou Sennin, merely so strong that his power was considered a myth like the Sage's.*


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

according to this spoiler, all the edo return to the after life, but not madara and itachi


*Spoiler*: __ 



source:
t-bag


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Eh, that's too much. We all know Tobi wanted Nagato to revive Madara with the Rinne Tensei, that's obviously what it was for.

I want to see how or if he goes about reviving Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Eh, that's too much. We all know Tobi wanted Nagato to revive Madara with the Rinne Tensei, that's obviously what it was for.
> 
> I want to see how or if he goes about reviving Madara.



If Madara vanishes with Edo Tensei, he'll just get brought back with RT.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi uses izanami on sasuke and gives him SM


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Madara vanishes with Edo Tensei, he'll just get brought back with RT.



And he won't technically be as strong as before.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

any spoilers yet?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> And he won't technically be as strong as before.



how come?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

jacamo said:


> any spoilers yet?


We've had one or two really good japanese ones. I'm going with  right now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> how come?



His body will no longer regenerate.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> We've had one or two really good japanese ones. I'm going with  right now.



That sure is a pretty horrible spoiler. 



			
				Addy said:
			
		

> itachi uses izanami on sasuke and gives him SM



Well, it certainly won't be the worst possible way for Sasuke to get SM.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Just found this. Waay to long for it to be a chapter.

イタチは、究極のテクニックを投げかける
サスケは驚きで見つめてい
ヘルメットは笑うと江戸転生を解放します
イタチ目が閉じ
ナメクジにロープを係留。そこに膝の上五影
スポットは、まだ五影の前に立っている？る？


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> His body will no longer regenerate.



The only reason he's had to regenerate so far is because he just stands around and lets shit fall on top of him anyway.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That sure is a pretty horrible spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly won't be the worst possible way for Sasuke to get SM.



basically, izanami can give the opponent anything since it decides his fate. since itachi is an edo, it's unlimited:

itachi: orochimaru, you want a rennigan?
orochimaru: here is three 

itachi: sakura,  you don't want to suck?
sakura: yes 
itachi: sorry, not even izanami can do that 
sakura:


----------



## Monna (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict that this fight actually starts.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> We've had one or two really good japanese ones. I'm going with  right now.



i see what you did there


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> His body will no longer regenerate.



in my opinion having a real body would make him stronger in a sense. because he'd be a lot more careful/serious


----------



## Garfield (Apr 11, 2012)

Why not just use izanami to get Kabuto to become a Konoha lover?

That'll solve half the problems I guess.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 11, 2012)

adee said:


> Why not just use izanami to get Kabuto to become a Konoha lover?
> 
> That'll solve half the problems I guess.


You're mistaking Izanami for Koto Amatsukami.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

adee said:


> Why not just use izanami to get Kabuto to become a Konoha lover?
> 
> That'll solve half the problems I guess.


In that case Izanami would be an under-powered version of Kotoamatsukami. Everything here indicates that there is some time-control abilities related to it as well.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

adee said:


> Why not just use izanami to get Kabuto to become a Konoha lover?
> 
> That'll solve half the problems I guess.



Well, we don't know if Izanami can do such a thing and considering that there is already a MS jutsu has alters someone's mind I'll be willing to bet that Izanami doesn't do have the same ability. :/


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i see what you did there








T-Bag said:


> in my opinion having a real body would make him stronger in a sense. because he'd be a lot more careful/serious


That's wouldn't make a difference to the king.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Everything here indicates that there is some time-control abilities



sadly, im getting the same vibe... which is just 

like the rewind thing we saw Madara do in the video game clip

reminds me of this 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO2lwcTfIyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sagroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> In that case Izanami would be an under-powered version of Kotoamatsukami. Everything here indicates that there is some time-control abilities related to it as well.



What implies time control?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> We've had one or two really good japanese ones. I'm going with  right now.



but i want my spoilers


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's past? Things are looking bad for Itachi?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

> This week is about Kabuto's sad past.
> Because of Kabuto things are looking a little bad for Itachi.


as i and many predicted, itachi's jutsu fails.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 11, 2012)

Chapter prediction:  Itachi uses Izanami, Madara and tobi sense it through their sharingans. Most of the chapter is Sasuke talking to Itachi while he's using Izanami. chapter ends with Kabuto smiling because Izanami wont work on him.

Next chapter- Kabuto uses a jutsu to kill Itachi and negate the positive effects his edo tensei body gives him. Sasuke cries as Itachi fades away and Itachi apologizes as he fades into nothingness.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Kabuto's past? *Things are looking bad for Itachi?



anything less than orochimaru raping him or his parents is not acceptable  

seriously, he spent allot of time with orochimaru and now became almost an FV. anotehr kimimaro sort of past won't do him justice.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> anything less than orochimaru raping him or his parents is not acceptable
> 
> seriously, he spent allot of time with orochimaru and now became almost an FV. anotehr kimimaro sort of past won't do him justice.



Forget about all of that now, where is my Rikudou fapping? I've waited years for this moment. 

This week's chapter was suppose to be like chapter 510 all over again.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's past sounds pretty boring


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

son_michael said:


> Chapter prediction:  Itachi uses Izanami, *Madara and tobi sense it through their sharingans. *Most of the chapter is Sasuke talking to Itachi while he's using Izanami. chapter ends with Kabuto smiling because Izanami wont work on him.
> 
> Next chapter- Kabuto uses a jutsu to kill Itachi and negate the positive effects his edo tensei body gives him. Sasuke cries as Itachi fades away and Itachi apologizes as he fades into nothingness.



i guess seeing colors isn't enough


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

The fucckkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Kabuto I like you, but I don't give a shit about your past.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Rac said:


> Kabuto's past sounds pretty boring



Agreed.

Nobody cares about that four-eyed asshole's past. Give me new jutsu, Rikudou's Destruction of All Things or GTFO!


----------



## Rosencrantz (Apr 11, 2012)

damn flashback. guess Kabuto's dying. Hope not though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> damn flashback. guess Kabuto's dying. Hope not though.



Oh, he's finished alright.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto`s past means he is a goner


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Forget about all of that now, where is my Rikudou fapping? I've waited years for this moment.
> 
> This week's chapter was suppose to be like chapter 510 all over again.



RS will get a chapter or two and die into nothingness. seriously, kishi will show him in a flashback or some crap to give naruto strength or something. kind of like the last air bender but with more exposition.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's sad past, eh?

Did his pet die?


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 11, 2012)

things looking bad for the king? rip my king


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *Nobody cares about that four-eyed asshole's past*.



he was with orochimaru. i care 



> Give me new jutsu, Rikudou's Destruction of All Things or GTFO![/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phemt (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's sad past?

Hahaha. Who gives a crap about Kabuto's sad past.

And T doesn't even mention Izanami?

Is Izanami even in the chapter?

Oh well, Kabuto is certainly dying if he's having flashbacks about his sad past.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like another meh chapter, hopefully we'll learn some interesting thing about Kabuto. :/


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> things looking bad for the king? rip my king



sasuke killing kabuto would make sense because kishi has to hype sasuke before fighting naruto.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Of course Kabuto will have some sort of sad childhood, almost everyone does


----------



## Bonney (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto having a flashback to his past? 

Better be a horrible past for his actions. Kind of not really interested in this.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sounds like another meh chapter, hopefully we'll learn some interesting thing about Kabuto. :/



maybe we will learn about THE ASS SNAKE


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 11, 2012)

who cares about Kabuto's past


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

Reading _"Kabuto's sad past"_ in the spoiler thread really irked me


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's flashback ready? In any case RIP Kabuto


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a bit surprised I thought we would still have two or three chapters to see Kabuto's sad past.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

RIP Kabuto


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Flashback? Sad past? Kabuto's fate is basically sealed though obviously he will last a few chapters more so either he will show a new jutsu that will give Itachi some trouble or Itachi will vanish soon enough as ET is being cancelled.

Then we have a one-on-one between Sasuke and Kabuto with the former showing a new justu and/or getting some kind of new power up.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

Things are looking bad for Itachi?  I hope we don't have to read too much about Kabuto's sob story.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I'm a bit surprised I thought we would still have two or three chapters to see Kabuto's sad past.



last chapter had a cover of kabuto. his end was near.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2012)

Kishi wants people to cry when he dies.
Like with Danzo


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm expecting that this "looking bad" thing will just be Kishi making things worse than they seem before Itachi releases the roflstomp on Kabuto.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 11, 2012)

Does that mean that Izanami failed then or what?

The chapter can't be all about Kabuto's sad past. Izanami was released last chap last page, so wtf is going on? lolol.

If Itachi fails, then Sasuke will have the liberty to do wtf he wants.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke killing kabuto would make sense because kishi has to hype sasuke before fighting naruto.



yeah i know.

i will still shed tears when itachi falls. again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> last chapter had a cover of kabuto. his end was near.



First cover page we have had in ages, too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't get the spoilers, Kabuto's having sad flashbacks but things don't look good for Itachi?


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> maybe we will learn about THE ASS SNAKE



I would rather learn about that "old blood".


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Nobody cares about that four-eyed asshole's past. Give me new jutsu, Rikudou's Destruction of All Things or GTFO!



hey speak for your self. i'm actually really interested in his past 
(on how he got those glasses)


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

@ all kabuto flashback haters. 


i don't know. maybe it will be something new with a  twist!!!!! then again it's kishi  


anyway, seems like a good chapter but i am interested in "looking bad for itachi". loses an eye? jutsu does not work? kabuto regains control?


----------



## Phemt (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't get the spoilers, Kabuto's having sad flashbacks but things don't look good for Itachi?



It'd look bad for Itachi if Izanami failed.

But Sasuke will kill him anways no worries ahaha.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> First cover page we have had in ages, too.



i don't get why he doesn't do covers that much? i mean, he can just look a fanfiction and make one!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey gaiz

GAIZ!!





What if "looking bad for Itachi" meant that he is going blind again?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

I DON'T CARE IF IT'S TOO LATE. IT WAS BEING INKED.


*Chapter 582: Kabuto's Partner!?*

A predic-comic drawn by PikaCheeka, being inked by Jeanne (will be edited in).



*Spoiler*: __ 
















​


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey gaiz
> 
> GAIZ!!
> 
> ...



then it would be ironic


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey gaiz
> 
> GAIZ!!
> 
> ...


OHHHHHH  I see what you did there.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 11, 2012)

just a what if...

what if izanami fixes kabuto's sad path and suddenly makes him a good guy?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

lets hope the chapter is more interesting than the spoiler suggests

how will it look bad for Itachi? i wonder

maybe his eye doesnt regenerate after Izanami?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I DON'T CARE IF IT'S TOO LATE. IT WAS BEING INKED.
> 
> 
> *Chapter 582: Kabuto's Partner!?*
> ...



i can't read what he says


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

lol anticlimax...and i was hoping for izanami...fuck off with this lame 'past'...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Perhaps Izanami worked and things do not look well for Itachi as with ET undone he is about to vanish?

Or maybe the bad thing is that his sealed eye wont open?

Poor Kabuto...to have a sad past. What could have made him  the person he became? What a chapter!!


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

he meant its looking bad for kabuto lol


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

jacamo said:


> lets hope the chapter is more interesting than the spoiler suggests
> 
> how will it look bad for Itachi? i wonder
> 
> maybe his eye doesnt regenerate after Izanami?



it won'r be the first time. we saw kakuza's hearts not regenerating at all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

But this past thing worries me... I dont want Kabuto to die, Not yet, Not against sasuke. It has to be when Naruto is around, and by Naruto yeah... or even team seven. (Fck you Sai u are not included)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto flashbacks ? 

It was nice knowing you kabuto. Its been 550 chapters afterall


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

kabuto about to be done it seems.


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i can't read what he says



yup!..i never thought pika is a 4th grader...:amazed


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he meant its looking bad for kabuto lol



He said bad for Itachi, Dont you fking change it


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe pulling of izanami triggers Kabuto flashback which kills Itachi ?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's demise could possibly lead to the rebirth of Oro


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?


Not me. I'll be glad to see him go.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> Maybe pulling of izanami triggers Kabuto flashback which kills Itachi ?



the logic behind this is.......................... flawless 


Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?



depends on hos sad his flashback will be


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

remember when danzo and kisame got flashbacks?


----------



## Deana (Apr 11, 2012)

Inner Deana:  WTF?!  Kabuto's past can go f*ck itself!  I have been waiting for this chapter all week, and this is what will most likely take up all the pages!  Kishi, you troll like no other!

Itachi and Kabuto . . . it has been great seeing you both because I see death in your future.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?



I will care a hell of a lot more if Itachi is sealed/disappears after ET is deactivated.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?



Don't really care about him at all so I certainly won't be sad.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?



He wont die because if he does then the edo will go on forever. Worst case scenario the Edo will be closed.

However I was looking at a very interesting theory in the library, maybe the scroll that suigetsu holds has the key to seal edo's in mass or something.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

So much win in that. 

"Shutup."

"I summon my little brother Orochibuto!"

"Sasuke stand back. Is flamebaiting is greater then any Uchihas!"


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Kabuto's demise could possibly lead to the rebirth of Oro


You know it's funny people would say that.

Back when Oro got sealed people here hated him and thought he was a fail of a villain. And now we are celebrating his return. Doesn't it seem odd to you?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How many of you will be sad when Kabuto dies?



More sad than I would be if Sakura died


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

So...we learn why Kabuto wears glasses? Awesome.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

kabuto's glasses have a sad past?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

Poor Kabuto.


He just doesn't have that _it_ factor that draws in a lot of fans, despite him being powerful. He's more of an annoyance if anything.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> the logic behind this is.......................... flawless



I R genius


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

apparently someone pissed in kabuto's eyes


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 11, 2012)

Really, it has to do with the author doing fuck all with him instead of him being a total plot device and having probably the single worst fight in this series


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto is done for.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> You know it's funny people would say that.
> 
> Back when Oro got sealed people here hated him and thought he was a fail of a villain. And now we are celebrating his return. Doesn't it seem odd to you?



That's because Oro's storyline isn't over yet. He never had a flashback. Although he is not directly involved in the war, but you can clearly feel his presence. For instance, why is Kabuto gathering all of Orochimaru's chakra and calls himself Oro's vessel. All these parts point to Orochimaru's ultimate return. He might not be the strongest villain but by far the most menacing one.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Poor Kabuto.
> 
> 
> He just doesn't have that _it_ factor that draws in a lot of fans, despite him being powerful. He's more of an annoyance if anything.



no, it's because we know he is temporary. he didn't do anything at all. he was not foreshadowed as this mighty villain. we knew him only as a henchmen and then suddenly he has oro DNA but then he disappeared only to  BAGN HE HAS HAS EDO TENSE 

poor presentation.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, RIP Kabuto.


How old was he? Like 20? Most ninja's die that age anyways.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

you guys are mistaken kabuto isn't the one who's going to die. ***it will be itachi***
(well technically his already dead)
yohohohohohoho


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

> "Kabuto sad past week? Is edited. Itachi had likely feel some serious cats, homie with Kabuto"



:rofl awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Poor Kabuto.
> 
> 
> He just doesn't have that _it_ factor that draws in a lot of fans, despite him being powerful. He's more of an annoyance if anything.



I honestly like him a little more after these last few chapters. He finally tried to move out of the "Orochimaru v2". Granted he didn't get very far but at least they don't talk the same anymore. 

The main reason I disliked him was because he was more or less a carbon copy of Orochimaru and Kishi didn't seem to have put any thought into him (scratch that: he put thought into him until chapter 100 or so, then gave up until 2/3 weeks ago). Now he's moving out of that a little bit, which means he's not going to last much longer. Kishi has a habit of only giving characters any personality or characterization of their own right before they die.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> That's because Oro's storyline isn't over yet. He never had a flashback. Although he is not directly, but you can clearly feel his presence. For instance, why is Kabuto gathering all of Orochimaru's chakra and calls himself Oro's vessel. All these parts point to Orochimaru's ultimate return. He might not be the strongest villain but by far the most menacing one.


In that case I guess Kabuto is nothing more than Oro's hype machine.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto is done for.



his glasses only have a flashback. i think kishi is reading the forums on how stupid the glasses look


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> That's because Oro's storyline isn't over yet. He never had a flashback. Although he is not directly, but you can clearly feel his presence. For instance, why is Kabuto gathering all of Orochimaru's chakra and calls himself Oro's vessel. All these parts point to Orochimaru's ultimate return. He might not be the strongest villain but by far the most menacing one.



Uhh...he had a flashback to being a child? The white snake? Parents' grave?

Kishimoto has shown one thing: *he doesn't give a darn about Orochimaru* except to humiliate him constantly.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> That's because Oro's storyline isn't over yet. He never had a flashback. Although he is not directly, but you can clearly feel his presence. For instance, why is Kabuto gathering all of Orochimaru's chakra and calls himself Oro's vessel. All these parts point to Orochimaru's ultimate return. He might not be the strongest villain but by far the most menacing one.



TNPS remember we made a bet for 100 dollar about a year ago? about which villain will outlast the other between tobi and kabuto? you bet on  kabuto.

better get that money rdy for transfer soon.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 go re-read the manga.

Oro had a flashback, and if he comes back, he'll get owned in one panel yet again.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

well we know now that kabuto wont be the final villan.
Tobi or Madara?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

turns out that his glasses were designed to counter Izanami


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto was a killer child/child killer.. oh whatever, calling it now


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> well we know now that kabuto wont be the final villan.
> Tobi or Madara?


It's probably going to be Tobi. On the other hand, once Tobi gets the juubi he might bring Madara back. And the alliance will have to defeat Kabuto first and then fight Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

People need to give up on this Orochimaru-is-returning thing. 



vered said:


> well we know now that kabuto wont be the final villan.
> Tobi or Madara?



Come now. They're the same person.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> turns out that his glasses were designed to counter Izanami



i would laugh so hard at that 

kabuto: my glasses were made by.......... RS himself 

itachi: no wonder you look so shitty 

kabuto: than......... what?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's glassess protect him from Izanami?

If that is the case then perhaps everyone should wear glassess while fighting an Uchiha. After all no guy wearing glassess was ever killed on panel by an Uchiha LOL

Well... before he dies ET has to be dispelled though Madara may "survive" somehow(at least for a while).  

If Tobi does not kick the bucket then he may resurrect him later with Rinne Tensei.

Otherwise all villlains die in this arc and Sasuke takes over as the main and final villain.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto glasses must have such a sad past 

It just wanted to be the best glasses in the world


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

he uses those shits for reflection


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

even kabuto's glass has a secret....i salute kishi...


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Starr said:


> Kabuto was a killer child/child killer.. oh whatever, calling it now



nah, that was expected way back since part 1. he was with oro afater all.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly like him a little more after these last few chapters. He finally tried to move out of the "Orochimaru v2". Granted he didn't get very far but at least they don't talk the same anymore.
> 
> The main reason I disliked him was because he was more or less a carbon copy of Orochimaru and Kishi didn't seem to have put any thought into him (scratch that: he put thought into him until chapter 100 or so, then gave up until 2/3 weeks ago). Now he's moving out of that a little bit, which means he's not going to last much longer. Kishi has a habit of only giving characters any personality or characterization of their own right before they die.



He should have made Kabuto an appealing character back in Part 1, and have him be a little more likable so when something like this happens, everyone is excited for him, and if something were to happen to him, people will feel sympathy for him.


I like him, but he annoys me. We already have Orochimaru, we don't need a less charismatic one.

Kabuto looks like one of those kids in school you just want to fuck with. I know that sounds terrible but yeah.....


----------



## Mikon (Apr 11, 2012)

Dafuq Kabuto's glasses have some secrets?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

or perhaps those glasses are the evolution of the rinnegan


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi turns out to be one of Oro's experiment of Madara as Yamato is his experiment of the first.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> or perhaps those glasses are the evolution of the rinnegan



Kamina glasses?


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 11, 2012)

Next chapter Itachi's necklace has a flashback.

Calling it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

new translations make more sense.

Kabuto and Itachi were homies and they used to banged cats.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> new translations make more sense.
> 
> Kabuto and Itachi were homies and they used to banged cats.



damn cat fuckers


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict that after Kabuto is slain, Tobi and Madara do the fusion dance to become the elder son, who is then absorbed by Sasuke who becomes Perfect Sasuke.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Pika's call of "magical glasses" might end up being true


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

lol at the new spoilers!!!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

And then the cats murdered Kabuto's parents.


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

Kishi you bloody troll machine, you are getting worse then Kubo. Seriously, your gonna waste a flash back on Kabuto, and it's freaking about his glasses? What the fuck, go back to the Tobi and Naruto/Bee/Gai/Kakashi fight, you are butchering the Itachi and Kabuto fight.

"This week in Chapter 582, Kabuto gets his glasses at Walmart! Next week, did Kabuto actually get his hair cut at supercuts? Find out at chapter 583!"


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> And then the cats murdered Kabuto's parents.



because they mistook his parents for him thinking that they are the ones who rape cats.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> or perhaps those glasses are the evolution of the rinnegan



The glasses are made out of a bunch of Byakugan, Sharigan and Rinnegan.

Who needs hax eye powers when you have the legendary glasses!


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

there's probably way more than just flashbacks


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto: My beloved dog Chibi died

Kabuto: I cursed the world then, allied with a mad scientist, eventually became one myself, and swore to dissect every human being...especially Uchihas

If Kabuto was an full fledged Akatsuki then his death flag would have been triggered the moment he lost his cloak


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 11, 2012)

damn and I was wondering if things can go even more boring in this fight... kages fight compared to this fight was way more interesting >__<  so now we will get "dat glasses" 

so what now... kabuto will put down his glasses down and will start to shoot lasers from his eyes ?

when...when will this whole fight end... its talk talk talk..1attack and again talk talk talk


----------



## gershwin (Apr 11, 2012)

Story of Kabuto`s glasses instead of izanami explanation?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

I just hope we get killer cats this chapter. That would redeem this fight.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Story of Kabuto`s glasses instead of izanami explanation?



I'm hoping that was a joke?

I think the cat feels translation might be right, though.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Glasses>>>>>Izanami!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

I was interested in this fight, but not anymore.


Itachi, Sasuke, whoever, slam Kabuto so we can move on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

^ I keep thinking it's a deleted post and I immediately go "Okay where's the mod?" 



Tyler said:


> He should have made Kabuto an appealing character back in Part 1, and have him be a little more likable so when something like this happens, everyone is excited for him, and if something were to happen to him, people will feel sympathy for him.
> 
> 
> I like him, but he annoys me. We already have Orochimaru, we don't need a less charismatic one.
> ...



Kabuto was interesting a long time ago, back when we had glimpses of his ambivalence towards Orochimaru. Then Kishi stopped caring about him and he became boring. He went from someone who was strongly implied to be considering betraying Orochimaru to his groveling fanboy. Kishi had a good character and he dropped the ball with him. He's trying to turn that around now. Unfortunately, it's too late for the readerbase to take it seriously.

I'm not sure charismatic is quite the word for Orochimaru, but I see what you're getting at. 

As for the last comment - I'm pretty sure that's the whole point of Kabuto's character. Like so many other authors, Kishi equates glasses with social awkwardness. See Shino, Shiho, Karin, and Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Does anyone see this:
> 
> Tags
> 
> ...


Yup, and I can't add any tags, new or existing. 

super undead is a book CrazyMoronX wrote. Quite relevant to this chapter actually.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

It's clear.

Kabuto's glasses are getting a flashback because Itachi is going to take them out with Izanami!

Clearly Kabuto's power derives from such legendary glasses and without them, he becomes powerless.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait wait, Kabuto wearing glasses has a secret behind it?

...Is this the mythical "old blood" returning?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's glass is the counter to sharingan. called it first


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

I stopped caring about Kabuto when Genin Naruto handed his ass to him. Should have never happened. How can I take him seriously  ?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto in a nutshell?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I stopped caring about Kabuto when Genin Naruto handed his ass to him. Should have never happened. How can I take him seriously  ?


He's had more powerups since then. To be sure, Kabuto crippled Tsunade IIRC.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the new translation. 



> Yup, and I can't add any tags, new or existing.



Is there no Edit Tags link to the right of the section with the tags?  Or if there is, what messages do you get when you try to add a tag?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait wait, Kabuto wearing glasses has a secret behind it?
> 
> ...Is this the mythical "old blood" returning?



Didn't Kabuto use "old blood" on those genjutsu fodders after his glassess were off?

Old blood was retconned into the more powerful "Glassess of Might".


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Kabuto in a nutshell?





Please be this!!!

Also what was T saying about Itachi?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I stopped caring about Kabuto when Genin Naruto handed his ass to him. Should have never happened. How can I take him seriously  ?



dude how can you say that? he tanked the plot no rasengan


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love the translation.


Yah, it's a google translation 





> Is there no Edit Tags link to the right of the section with the tags?  Or if there is, what messages do you get when you try to add a tag?


It's not there. Even when it was there I tried to add some existing tags to a thread but it says there were errors adding them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Nothing cool happening this week, I can feel it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing cool happening this week, I can feel it.


With luck we might be getting ldblood smiley out of this.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

Magic glasses, cat rapists

Kishi is smoking weed before he makes these chapters, I just know it.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing cool happening this week, I can feel it.



Itachi is going to solo Kabuto's glasses, hence the flashback for them before they go.

How is that not cool!


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing cool happening this week, I can feel it.



kabuto's glasses are epic enough to cray this chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Magic glasses, *cat rapists*
> 
> Kishi is smoking weed before he makes these chapters, I just know it.


Now we know what happened to Kishi's cat.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I stopped caring about Kabuto when Genin Naruto handed his ass to him. Should have never happened. How can I take him seriously  ?



That and the fact that he never stopped being an Oro fangirl.

He would have been much more impressive if he successfully betrayed Oro and owned Naruto without breaking a sweat but deciding to spare him for the lulz.

His fight with Tsunade should also never happened as it made "the strongest Woman" look weaker than part 1 Kakashi.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

could those glasses some how be restraining his true power?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Magic glasses, cat rapists
> 
> Kishi is smoking weed before he makes these chapters, I just know it.



You know the cat comment could be relating to the even more mythical Tiger Mizuki...


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

so itachi doesnt solo already? 

wtf is this shit


----------



## Evilene (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's glasses were once worn by Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Blackgallon said:


> Itachi is going to solo Kabuto's glasses, hence the flashback for them before they go.
> 
> How is that not cool!



Now that I think about it, guess it is pretty cool.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

I think those glasses are some sort of chakra inhibitor.





BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyone hear that Ohana has been at the nail salon ever since chapter 576!
> 
> Damn her nails must be perfect now!


I wouldn't mind if the chapter is late if only it means that we get to see them.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Magic glasses, cat rapists
> 
> Kishi is smoking weed before he makes these chapters, I just know it.



seems more like meth


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Of course T tells us about Kabuto's glasses, like Itachi didn't use Izanami this week. 

What is going on here?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Now we know what happened to Kishi's cat.



he had a cat?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> so itachi doesnt solo already?
> 
> wtf is this shit



lol..... you should of expected this.
kabuto > itachi


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol..... you should of expected this.
> kabuto > itachi



Itachi forced Kabuto's flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> so itachi doesnt solo already?
> 
> wtf is this shit



It's called "stalling".


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

i wonder what kabuto did to itachi though.perhaps managed to hurt him for real this time.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol..... you should of expected this.
> kabuto > itachi



its not that. i mean like we should have had a spoiler by now saying itachi solos or someshit like that


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> he had a cat?


Yep. .


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

The tier for this battle goes

Glasses>>>>Itachi>>>>>Kabuto>>>>>>Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Of course T tells us about Kabuto's glasses, like Itachi didn't use Izanami this week.
> 
> What is going on here?



itachi: izanami

kabuto: oh shit....... better have a flashback before i die.

itachi: no, wait!!! 

kabtuo: too late 

*flashback takes entire chapter*

itachi: izanami was gonna give him a big hug......... but he was too fast


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, saw more backstory coming sooner or later.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder what kabuto did to itachi though.perhaps managed to hurt him for real this time.



i think he redirected izanami with the reflection of those glasses


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's glasses are designed to hold back his old blood


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> i think he redirected izanami with the reflection of those glasses



  

Yo, this has to be the funniest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanna see Tsunade feats!

INB4 the battle dome has Itachi crow vs Kabuto Glasses


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

What is this 'old blood' everyone's talking about again?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Kabuto's glasses are designed to hold back his old blood


And here we thought it was just a mis-trans all these years.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi not Soloing is like the Sun not rising wtf foreal


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What is this 'old blood' everyone's talking about again?



Something Kabuto said after dropping out of the Chunin Exams.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something Kabuto said after dropping out of the Chunin Exams.



is it the red eye thing?


----------



## Marsala (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like Itachi is using Izanami to take a tour of Kabuto's sad past. He did the same to Sasuke when he first used Tsukiyomi on Sasuke: before showing the massacre, Itachi looked at Sasuke's recent memories and talks with their parents at which Itachi wasn't even present.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

Rikudou is hiding in Kabuto's glasses to help him get revenge on the cats who killed his parents because Itachi framed him for sexual assault.

Calling it now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it the red eye thing?



Not sure, honestly.

I just took it as him referring to his "true-self", since he was hiding his strength.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Evilene said:


> Kabuto's glasses were once worn by Rikudou Sennin.



This, they're obviously Rikudou's glasses.  Anything worn by Rikudou is powerful on it's own terms.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not sure, honestly.
> 
> I just took it as him referring to his "true-self", since he was hiding his strength.



maybe the glasses are like a seal to his true powers? when they are destroyed, he gains the red eyes?

















screw you, kishi wrote sillier stuff


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait. Didn't ninja cats help Sasuke and his Hebi team?

Maybe Uchiha have a pack with Cats?

Kabuto grudge everyone!


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> screw you, kishi wrote sillier stuff


The silly factor is one of the reasons while I'm still following this to this day.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm making a ninja cats fanclub if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Well if those glasses really are chakra inhibitors like the story suggests, they must be really strong to hold back something like "Kabuto's old blood".


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What is this 'old blood' everyone's talking about again?



This is the comment.


Who knows what it is, but maybe his glasses keep him from going batshit insane like Juugo?



Cause look what happened to Kabuto when he lost his glasses here?

(This would be so awesome. )


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> This is the comment.
> 
> 
> Who knows what it is, but maybe his glasses keep him from going batshit insane like Juugo?
> ...



They don't show up.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Apr 11, 2012)

kabuto is losing his glasses 	
Remember that in the anime the eyes were portrayed red ?
Is it naive to think that kishi planned this 550 chapters ago ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> Is it naive to think that kishi planned this 550 chapters ago ?


It isn't naive at all. It's one of the longest foreshadowing in the manga.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Wait. Didn't ninja cats help Sasuke and his Hebi team?
> 
> Maybe Uchiha have a pack with Cats?
> 
> Kabuto grudge everyone!



Ninja cats that were summoned by Uchiha killed Kabuto parents.

Kabuto has a grudge on the Uchiha for summoning ninja cats to kill his parents.

I call it!


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Izanami possibly fails (Itachi's bad situation) but Kabuto receives a flashback. What is a reader to think?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll be impressed if Kishi will reveal what that red eye thing is all about.

That scene always felt quite random to me. Although I swear Kabuto's been without his glasses a couple times before and hasn't freaked out.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

is izanami even used in this chapter?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> This is the comment.
> 
> 
> Who knows what it is, but maybe his glasses keep him from going batshit insane like Juugo?
> ...



I edited them for the American viewers.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> is izanami even used in this chapter?



Doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the forumla, gentlemen: (Kabuto's secret glasses power) That Jutsu + Edo Tensei = Invincibility


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'll be impressed if Kishi will reveal what that red eye thing is all about.
> 
> That scene always felt quite random to me. Although I swear Kabuto's been without his glasses a couple times before and hasn't freaked out.



Maybe he wore contacts lens during the times he did not have his glasses!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What is this 'old blood' everyone's talking about again?



A stupid Japanese euphemism for "my true self" kabuto used a couple of hundred chapters ago that has been addressed and explained several times on this forum but noobs keep bringing back because they think it means more.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'll be impressed if Kishi will reveal what that red eye thing is all about.
> 
> That scene always felt quite random to me. Although I swear Kabuto's been without his glasses a couple times before and hasn't freaked out.



That scene was probably a hint or foreshadowing to his real strength.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> A stupid Japanese euphemism for "my true self" kabuto used a couple of hundred chapters ago that has been addressed and explained several times on this forum but noobs keep bringing back because they think it means more.



I knew it was something of this nature.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is the forumla, gentlemen: (Kabuto's secret glasses power) That Jutsu + Edo Tensei = Invincibility



"That jutsu" is the act of removing his glasses.




Kabuto is gonna be FV.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay guys, lay it off. I really want to discuss the chapter instead of Jinnobi.




PoinT_BlanK said:


> A stupid Japanese euphemism for "my true self" kabuto used a couple of hundred chapters ago that has been addressed and explained several times on this forum but noobs keep bringing back because they think it means more.


Yes, but it isn't the first time Kishi has tricked us with double meanings.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> "That jutsu" is the act of removing his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aizen wasn't final villain, why would Kabuto be?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

good god. Will kishi really try to show me a sobfest about a guy who just summoned a bunch of dead people to fight against their own beloved ones? -_-


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> good god. Will kishi really try to show me a sobfest about a guy who just summoned a bunch of dead people to fight against their own beloved ones? -_-


Yes.

After all, "the 'Truth' about Itachi" arc was one giant sobfest.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Aizen wasn't final villain, why would Kabuto be?



Buckbeard is just a place holder for when Aizen returns. 

Anyways back on topic.

Which eye will Itachi lose for Izanami's cost? The left or right MS eye?


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> good god. Will kishi really try to show me a sobfest about a guy who just summoned a bunch of dead people to fight against their own beloved ones? -_-



You can bet your life on him giving us a sobfest.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Buckbeard is just a place holder for when Aizen returns.
> 
> Anyways back on topic.
> 
> Which eye will Itachi lose for Izanami's cost? The left or right MS eye?



His right eye, Amaterasu's eye. He'll need his left eye for Tsukyomi, possibly.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto glasses = Kenpachi's eye patch 

I would laugh my ass off if Kabuto is like : Come at me bro, lets see your best shot !


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Yes.
> 
> After all, "the 'Truth' about Itachi" arc was one giant sobfest.



The formula is getting quite old. How about a non-sobby flashback that explains why Kabuto is the way that he is?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'm making a ninja cats fanclub if this turns out to be true.



and i'll be the first one to join


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> His right eye, Amaterasu's eye. He'll need his left eye for Tsukyomi, possibly.



Maybe but Genjutsu seems to be difficult to pull off on Kabuto.

Even more important question though is will Itachi lose Susanoo if he loses one of his MS eyes?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

Everyone has such a sad past in the Naruto world. It's like a Greek tragedy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

_"Dear diary...I never had a good eyesight, i always had to use glasses. One day discovered that rinnegan existed, and then I decided to summon a bunch of dead people for war, only to have the chance of getting those eyes for me..."_


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

So wait...Itachi is about to use Izanami and according to the spoilers, things are looking bad for him?

Wth what will Kabuto do?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> So wait...Itachi is about to use Izanami and according to the spoilers, things are looking bad for him?
> 
> Wth what will Kabuto do?



Take off his glasses


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> So wait...Itachi is about to use Izanami and according to the spoilers, things are looking bad for him?
> 
> Wth what will Kabuto do?



Wipe his glasses.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, glasses jokes already getting kinda old.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

i predict *that jutsu*


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's past will go something like this:

[YOUTUBE]UAxARJyaTEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Addition to the theory I already posted:

Perhaps the glasses will or have the capacity to serve as some sort of aritificial doujutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> The formula is getting quite old. How about a non-sobby flashback that explains why Kabuto is the way that he is?



We'll hopefully get at least one non-sobby flashback. I'm banking on Madara. Granted he had a lot of terrible things happen to him but his attitude doesn't exactly belie any angst.

Kabuto is that guy who has never felt a positive bond with anyone as far as we know. He's screwed when it comes to sob stories.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

really kishi

I'm all hyped and I wake up to some bullshit about kabuto's glasses


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Unless glasses > Izanami


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We'll hopefully get at least one non-sobby flashback. I'm banking on Madara. Granted he had a lot of terrible things happen to him but his attitude doesn't exactly belie any angst.
> 
> Kabuto is that guy who has never felt a positive bond with anyone as far as we know. He's screwed when it comes to sob stories.



Madara? The Uchiha Madara? Oh, don't kid yourself. His flashback will be the worst of all - I'm already prepared for it.

He will be revived, fight and die with a smile on his face: "Naruto, you..."


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, i enjoy villains more when they are way they just because it's 'fun' or they simply enjoy killing people etc.

I hate the sob story villains.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Will of glasses...


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm hoping Tobi is a non-sob story villain ultimately.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 11, 2012)

I pray the flashback won't take the whole chapter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

Izanami = Glasses.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep refreshing the spoiler tab waiting for the real spoilers


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Blackgallon said:


> Yeah, i enjoy villains more when they are way they just because it's 'fun' or they simply enjoy killing people etc.
> 
> I hate the sob story villains.



That's just as boring.

There is nothing wrong with villains that have a sketchy or rough past, but Kishi has done it more than enough times already.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

if a  dog and a glasses have a story


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara? The Uchiha Madara? Oh, don't kid yourself. His flashback will be the worst of all - I'm already prepared for it.
> 
> He will be revived, fight and die with a smile on his face: "Naruto, you..."



dont say this, you wanna kill cheeka?


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

The Uchiha could all still be alive today if they had only accepted glasses as their true savior


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont say this, you wanna kill cheeka?



You and I both know it's true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara? The Uchiha Madara? Oh, don't kid yourself. His flashback will be the worst of all - I'm already prepared for it.
> 
> He will be revived, fight and die with a smile on his face: "Naruto, you..."



Shut up, Klue.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara? The Uchiha Madara? Oh, don't kid yourself. His flashback will be the worst of all - I'm already prepared for it.
> 
> He will be revived, fight and die with a smile on his face: "Naruto, you..."



That would be hilarious if that happened.


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

There is just one sentence about Kabuto's glasses and i dont understand why people think they have something to do with his power,unless you are referring to other spoilers which im not aware of.

Probably these glasses will be a gift that someone dear to Kabuto had offered him in the past.

Kishi tends to recycle such bullshit and we know it.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 11, 2012)

Here come the cheesy glasses jokes!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> You and I both know it's true.


jesus ......


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> There is just one sentence about Kabuto's glasses and i dont understand why people think they have something to do with his power,unless you are referring to other spoilers which im not aware of.
> 
> Probably these glasses will be a gift that someone dear to Kabuto had offered him in the past.
> 
> Kishi tends to recycle such bullshit and we know it.



Of course, the guy that adopted him.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

In all seriousness, I'm betting they were his father's glasses or something.

That's of course assuming they have sentimental value.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> There is just one sentence about Kabuto's glasses and i dont understand why people think they have something to do with his power,unless you are referring to other spoilers which im not aware of.
> 
> Probably these glasses will be a gift that someone dear to Kabuto had offered him in the past.
> 
> Kishi tends to recycle such bullshit and we know it.



You may be right, but the glasses are revealed to have story and they are posted just before the spoiler saying things look bad for Itachi, the guy using or about to use Izanami, one can only wonder.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 11, 2012)

This Chapter should be named something like this :

_Kabuto_ and the story behind his Hipster Glasses.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Everyone has such a sad past in the Naruto world. It's like a Greek tragedy.



It is to be expected they're raised in land filled with war.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Im so disappointed, im going to sleep. So much for a good chapter this week..


Kabuto might be a Harry Potter fan or something.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna manage an entire week of glasses jokes.

Kishi, what have you done?


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

What's this glasses talk im hearing ? Kabutos glasses made out of the Rikudos windows ?


----------



## hAbbi (Apr 11, 2012)

Glasses!!! WTF


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope Itachi steps on his glasses.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> What's this glasses talk im hearing ? Kabutos glasses made out of the Rikudos windows ?



  

Do it Kishi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

worst flashback chapter since Nagato's ? 



Kishi don't


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> worst flashback chapter since Nagato's ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi don't


huh? don't even go there


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone made a Cyclops reference yet?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

^ Yeah, it was like over a dozen pages ago though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Has anyone made a Cyclops reference yet?



You just did. 

Then nobody can make fun of the Uchiha for having magical eyes anymore.


----------



## hAbbi (Apr 11, 2012)

cyclops had a hot chick beside him.. (tough she cheated him once or twice).... kabuto is a loner

even his glasses were way cooler than kabuto's.... no nerd looks,etc


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You just did.
> 
> Then nobody can make fun of the Uchiha for having magical eyes anymore.



Kabuto doesn't deserve lasers. I was hoping "lasers" were a doujutsu power of the Rinnegan's Asura Path.

A man can dream.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto has his snake.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's just as boring.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with villains that have a sketchy or rough past, but Kishi has done it more than enough times already.



It can be.

But i find them more enjoyable as villains because it's harder for the 'heroes' to talk them out of what they are doing.


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, glasses are perfect weapon, you can't underestimate them.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uK3wYrl3aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

i just wanted to know how izanami worked


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Pets/animals? Check
Old people? Check
Diseased people? Check
Transvestite? Check

And now he's intent on adding "4 eyes/Cyclops/dude with glasses" to his fatality list..

Dat Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Blackgallon said:


> It can be.
> 
> But i find them more enjoyable as villains because it's harder for the 'heroes' to talk them out of what they are doing.



Villains like that lack depth, and are fairly easy for an author to write.


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i just wanted to know how izanami worked



Glasses are more important.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Villains like that lack depth, and are fairly easy for an author to write.


In my experience the less backstory you can get away with giving a character, the better.

Not that revealing backstory is bad or anything.


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Villains like that lack depth, and are fairly easy for an author to write.



Probably why i like them more. 

I'm a simple person.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Pets/animals? Check
> Old people? Check
> Diseased people? Check
> Transvestite? Check
> ...


thats my boy


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> Glasses are more important.


And before you know it, visiting the local optometrist will give you a doujutsu in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> In my experience the less backstory you can get away with giving a character, the better.
> 
> Not that revealing backstory is bad or anything.



What do you mean? Like Orochimaru?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> And before you know it, visiting the local optometrist will give you a doujutsu in Naruto.


perhaps thats the truth behind rikudou's powers...


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

izanami's true power = take off kabuto's glasses.


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

So the new chapter is all about kabutos glasses? so life changing on my part.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you mean? Like Orochimaru?


Yes. Just enough to give depth, but not too much that it gets annoying.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto doesn't deserve lasers. I was hoping "lasers" were a doujutsu power of the Rinnegan's Asura Path.
> 
> A man can dream.



But the Asura path did shoot lasers, just not out of his eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> And before you know it, visiting the local optometrist will give you a doujutsu in Naruto.



The real reason Kabuto blackmailed Tobi is revealed.


----------



## Federer (Apr 11, 2012)

3D glasses? 


Seriously a whole chapter dedicated to Kabuto's glasses?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Yes. Just enough to give depth, but not too much that it gets annoying.



Really?

I thought that was the worst example, or maybe I just misunderstood - failed to grasp what Kishi was going for.

He yearned for immortality because of his parents' death, right? But how did that lead to him becoming the monster (emotionally) that he is known to be?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

efmp1987 said:


> So the new chapter is all about kabutos glasses? so life changing on my part.


Glasses can make one psychologically shy. Taking them off will be equivalent to Naruto's change after talking to his father.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

all i know is that we will see orochimaru in the flashback


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

Federer said:


> 3D glasses?
> 
> 
> Seriously a whole chapter dedicated to Kabuto's glasses?



Its gonna be the best chapter yet. So epic.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought that was the worst example, or maybe I just misunderstood - failed to grasp what Kishi was going for.
> 
> He yearned for immortality because of his parents' death, right? But how did that lead to him becoming the monster (emotionally) that he is known to be?



jiraya's logic: dead parents = evil.

my logic: he was just an evil son of a bitch


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought that was the worst example, or maybe I just misunderstood - failed to grasp what Kishi was going for.


Maybe I'm the one who misunderstood you then.



> He yearned for immortality because of his parents' death, right? But how did that lead to him becoming the monster (emotionally) that he is known to be?


Somewhere along the way he realized the futility of life if death is all that awaits us, and decided to do something about it. I'm assuming that wanting learn all jutsu came after that.

Forgive if I'm wrong. My head is feeling foggy atm.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought that was the worst example, or maybe I just misunderstood - failed to grasp what Kishi was going for.
> 
> He yearned for immortality because of his parents' death, right? But how did that lead to him becoming the monster (emotionally) that he is known to be?


Obsession + Genius intellect + Traumatic events is a recipe for disaster. To be honest it is a good thing that Naruto is a dumb shit because if he had sense he would develop a sense of elitism and wipe out the village for the pain they caused him.


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

We should be talking about Izanami now and how Kabuto is countering it (if)...

What have you done Kishi


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> We should be talking about Izanami now and how Kabuto is countering it (if)...
> 
> What have you done Kishi



Izanami probably didn't activate it yet.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> We should be talking about Izanami now and how Kabuto is countering it (if)...


From what we know so far it looks like that will be next week.



> What have you done Kishi


Kabuto happened.


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

I cant wait to see Itachi-sama (  ) whooping some ass.


----------



## Lolitalush (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and wait 'till I read the chapter to make a final opinion but... Kabuto's glasses. This just _sounds_ stupid.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> We should be talking about Izanami now and how Kabuto is countering it (if)...
> 
> What have you done Kishi



Isn't it obvious, he's countrering Izanami with his glasses.  Those are the younger son's anti-Mangekyou glasses that were passed down to him by Rikudou, and he used em against the elder son.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys, remember how last week we thought that Kabuto was done for? 





efmp1987 said:


> I cant wait to see Itachi-sama (  ) whooping some ass.


Same here.





Lolitalush said:


> I'm going to go ahead and wait 'till I read the chapter to make a final opinion but... Kabuto's glasses. This just _sounds_ stupid.


Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey guys, remember how last week we thought that Kabuto was done for?



And this week we got a flashback.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think "things looking bad for Itachi" has anything to do with Kabuto countering anything.

He is probably either referring to blindness or Itachi going along with Edo jutsu.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 11, 2012)

What is this?  I just woke up and read that the chapter is a flash back about glasses


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Isn't it obvious, he's countrering Izanami with his glasses.  Those are the younger son's anti-Mangekyou glasses that were passed down to him by Rikudou, and he used em against the elder son.


Anti-Mangekyou glasses? I wonder if ol' Hashi used them too. 





Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't think "things looking bad for Itachi" has anything to do with Kabuto countering anything.
> 
> He is probably either referring to blindness or Itachi going along with Edo jutsu.


Probably disappearing too.





KAKASHI10 said:


> What is this?  I just woke up and read that the chapter is a flash back about glasses



[sp]Sorry[/sp]


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi is in a bad situation = Kabuto prepares "that jutsu" on the final page.


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> And this week we got a flashback.



And when someone has a flashback, they die


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

It's final. When Kabuto takes of his glasses his disuse will disappear and he will turn into a dragon


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 11, 2012)

Need more spoilers...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

efmp1987 said:


> And when someone has a flashback, they die


Not always though. Sometimes flashbacks are used to give a protagonist power. Like last chapter.





Moon Fang said:


> It's final. When Kabuto takes of his glasses his disuse will disappear and he will turn into a dragon


He already is a dragon...


----------



## Kusa (Apr 11, 2012)

This is so Kishi style lol I hope his story is atleast really sad.


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Not always though. Sometimes flashbacks are used to give a protagonist power. Like last chapter.





No they die 
and kabutos not a protagonist


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow. Out of all the times I wake up to view spoilers, it's a flashback about glasses? Whatever. Anyway, Kabuto losing his glasses would be like Kakashi losing his mask. With the combination of a past flashback as well, sounds like Kabuto won't last longer.

Shame, I was just starting to enjoy him for some reason.


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi is in a bad situation = Kabuto prepares "that jutsu" on the final page.



MAKE IT HAPPEN !!!


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> He already is a dragon...



No a _actual_ dragon.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> No a _actual_ dragon.


Oh I see.

In that case Kabuto would be completely losing himself to Sage Mode's transforming ability.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Chapter cover:


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi: I just used Izanami, what will you do Kabuto?

Kabuto (take of his glasses):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz4K-0ytjVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Anti-Mangekyou glasses? I wonder if ol' Hashi used them too.
> 
> 
> 
> [sp]Sorry[/sp]



its cool 



efmp1987 said:


> And when someone has a flashback, they die



you should had use raikage panel they die for htat reply.


----------



## Jakeirako (Apr 11, 2012)

*read the spoilers* My prediction was way off. I have no idea what to expect now.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Chapter cover:



. chapter redeemed.


----------



## Helios (Apr 11, 2012)

Jakeirako said:


> *read the spoilers* My prediction was way off. I have no idea what to expect now.



To see the glasses?


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

last page/kishi speaks--this chapter is sponsored by zeiss..


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 11, 2012)

in the several  flash backs of how Kabuto was found, he was ALREADY wearing glasses.  or is kishi trolling harder this time?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

auem said:


> last page/kishi speaks--this chapter is sponsored by zeiss..



If so them means Kabuto already won, zeiss wants Kabuto to be in the manga to show glasses, zeiss = $$$, $$$ > anything, in Kishi's mind


----------



## Penance (Apr 11, 2012)

Hrm...Well I can't wait for this chapter...  Seriously...


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> in the several  flash backs of how Kabuto was found, he was ALREADY wearing glasses.  or is kishi trolling harder this time?



The picture of him as a kid?


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If so them means Kabuto already won, zeiss wants Kabuto to be in the manga to show glasses, zeiss = $$$, $$$ > anything, in Kishi's mind



better for you would be if kishi declares in last page that he has now taken up a glass...so a tribute chapter to all four-eyes..


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto is from a clan feared for their glasses, it's said the glasses can allow them to simulate doujutsu abilities


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> The picture of him as a kid?



seevral times when they spoke of Kabuto past. They show a kid that was the only survivor of a massacre in a town. In ALL of those flash backs he was wearing glasses already.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

hopefully j-preview will be out soon


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> hopefully j-preview will be out soon



j-preview:

page 1: izanami fails/wins.
page 2-17: kabuto's glasses.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




i call it the *GLASSENGAN*
the new evolution of a rinnegan!


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Removable Rinnegan? Epic.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Glasses: IMA FIRING MY LAZ0R!


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klue and orochibuto will be so happy.
Oro for kabuto development. Klue for getting some type of rinegan.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

come on j-preview. 

wanna see some more spoilers


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

If Rikudou isn't mentioned this week, then this chapter is doom to fail.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 11, 2012)

eh. When does the J-preview come out, or is it sort of random?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Amaterasu794 said:


> eh. When does the J-preview come out, or is it sort of random?



Like spoilers and the chapter release, it comes out randomly. 

No set time.


----------



## WT (Apr 11, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Kabuto is from a clan feared for their glasses, it's said the glasses can allow them to simulate doujutsu abilities



Kabuto and Aoba must be from the same clan. That is the reason why Kabuto recognized him and Aoba told Kabuto that he's fallen quite low.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahh-ha. Thanks Klue.


----------



## Jimnast (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say maybe the secret to kabuto's glasses is that he doesn't see very well, hence the glasses, like most people.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 11, 2012)

We could have had more Naruto/Tobi fight this week, but noooooo.

Instead we have glasses. God damn it Kishi.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, kabuto's not the first with the glasses doujutsu.   The code decipherer from Pain invasion arc had the elder son's doujutsu glasses.



Klue said:


> If Rikudou isn't mentioned this week, then this chapter is doom to fail.



oh, he will be mentioned, don't worry, they're his glasses after all.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Like spoilers and the chapter release, it comes out randomly.
> 
> No set time.



if remember right it came out this time a week ago so yes, it is random as you say.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 11, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> I'm just gonna out on and limb here and say maybe the secret to kabuto's glasses is that he doesn't see very well, hence the glasses, like most people.



Yeah. I'm thinking it's this, actually. nothing spectacular. Probably a big deal in his sob story past. I don't know.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

sagroth said:


> We could have had more Naruto/Tobi fight this week, but noooooo.
> 
> Instead we have glasses. God damn it Kishi.



I feel your pain, bro. I really do. 

It would be nice to see more of Naruto's new mode, or Tobi's rinnegan abilities.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> oh, he will be mentioned, don't worry, they're his glasses after all.



Hahaha.

I want to hear the tale of how Izanami relates to Rikudou's power of destruction; just like Izanagi is an application of his power to create.

He is known as a God that will create or destroy, after all.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Imagine if the glasses = that old blood shiz. 

Though I'm actually quite shocked about the "things are looking bad for Itachi" part. Well, admittedly not so much given the hint Kishimoto cave at the *very beginning* of this encounter.

This probably kills the Crow Mode or insta-kill Izanami ideas if things may actually look bad for Itachi.

Though if the glasses conceal some sort of special ability then it'll be that alongside Kabuto's base abilities, Orochimaru's abilities enhanced and his own modifications... . All of which can be can be rapidly enhanced by Sage Mode.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say maybe the secret to kabuto's glasses is that he doesn't see very well, hence the glasses, like most people.



If that's the case, I'm curious, does genjutsu work on a blind shinobi?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> lol, kabuto's not the first with the glasses doujutsu.   The code decipherer from Pain invasion arc had the elder son's doujutsu glasses.



 dude now that you mention it, could they be related?


----------



## sagroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I really do.
> 
> It would be nice to see more of Naruto's new mode, or Tobi's rinnegan abilities.



See, I like Itachi. I like Sasuke. I like Kabuto also. But this fight, aside from the one moment of awesome with Kabuto's Sage Mode, has been shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

If things became that bad for Itachi, you would think he would just enter Sage Mode.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

well it seems kabuto will die soon ... flashback = coming death 
so no kabuto is the final villan any more


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> If things became that bad for Itachi, you would think he would just enter Sage Mode.



crow mode can still happen


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> if remember right it came out this time a week ago so yes, it is random as you say.



even if J preview comes out we will have to wait....they are now mini-scanning all the pages with full trans in sides....as OP is done first,it will take time...


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Madara is no match for them!
Finally... an explanation for what happened here. 



Klue said:


> If things became that bad for Itachi, you would think he would just enter Sage Mode.



Maybe those Senju cells doubled his initial stamina statistic of 2.5.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

hussamb said:


> well it seems kabuto will die soon ... flashback = coming death
> so no kabuto is the final villan any more



As if anyone thought he actually had a chance.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

I support the theory of Oro being the final villain. Tobi will inevitably lose to Naruto and Bee, Madara will crumble once the edo tensei ends. Kabuto is not looking too good here either. So Oro is only the possible candidate for final villain aside Sasuke


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto never had a real chance at being final villain - he lacked that mystery Tobi has. Said mystery only became more mysterious when we learnt who he planned to revive with Rinne Tensei.

His goals of learning the secrets of the Sage give him a shot, but all his goal would do is allow Tobi to expand on things. See how Tobi can take over?
In a similar vein, Danzo's flare died when we learnt his involvement in the Uchiha massacre could be expanded on by Tobi.

Having said that is I don't see why Kabuto won't have a chance to exchange some words with Naruto. Though considering the pattern with flashbacks for one shinobi in battle... it does seem possible.
Then again why would Kishimoto have those Zetsu spores planted onto Kabuto if they weren't going to play a role?

At first it was hard to call- but arguably not it leans towards this being Kabuto's final battleground. Nothing's certain though; not as certain as this being Itachi's final battleground.


----------



## Jimnast (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think the glasses have anything to do with doujutsu or ninjutsu in general, it's probably just going to be part of the sob story where some kid punched kabuto in the eyes giving him 9/20 vision and then he had to go to the optometrist and get some glasses.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Madara is no match for them!
> Finally... an explanation for what happened here.



Looks to me like Kabuto looked at him that way so he could make him freeze long enough for Naruto to hit him...or it could be because of the glasses.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi isn't looking well. maybe orochimaru will come out


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone else feel like they are reading an RPG fight unfold atm?

Itachi is the healer / tank, the one who does all the work but will get no credit for it afterwards.

Sasuke is the dumb dps who has no clue what is going on atm.

And Kabuto is, _quite literally_ a Dragon in a cave.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> As if anyone thought he actually had a chance.



u dont know.. in a way i was hoping that oro will come back trough him.
at the end the manga after oro death shown a lot of signs that oro knew and did a lot of things.

BTW i am no Oro fan, but it is a fact that he is mentioned more that any other dead character in the manga


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

The Rikudou Sennin may not be mentioned, as when Danzo used Izanagi he wasn't mentioned. The Sennin was mentioned when Tobi used a superior version of Izanagi, so he may be mentioned when we see a by far superior version of Izanami.



Menacing Eyes said:


> Looks to me like Kabuto looked at him that way so he could make him freeze long enough for Naruto to hit him...or it could be because of the glasses.



His eyes?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

hussamb said:


> u dont know.. in a way i was hoping that oro will come back trough him.
> at the end the manga after oro death shown a lot of signs that oro knew and did a lot of things.
> 
> BTW i am no Oro fan, but it is a fact that he is mentioned more that any other dead character in the manga



Of course he is mentioned more than any dead character (bar Rikudou); Orochimaru is what ties Kabuto to the current plot.

Ask yourself, as a reader, why is it believable that Kabuto has come so far and seems to have had his hand in everything? Because he worked with Orochimaru as his right hand, for years.

How did Kabuto obtain White Snake powers? 
From Orochimaru.​How did Kabuto upgrade Madara prime using Hashirama's powers? 
From Orochimaru's data.​
You get the point.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

More like Itachi is the tank, healer and DPS and Sasuke is a random low level who decided to tag along and ended up being useless.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto never had a real chance at being final villain - he lacked that mystery Tobi has. Said mystery only became more mysterious when we learnt who he planned to revive with Rinne Tensei.
> 
> His goals of learning the secrets of the Sage give him a shot, but all his goal would do is allow Tobi to expand on things. See how Tobi can take over?
> In a similar vein, Danzo's flare died when we learnt his involvement in the Uchiha massacre could be expanded on by Tobi.
> ...



An alternate universe movie that is the first one that is being guided by Kishi himself is about Tobi winning.

It may be that this universe wont get Juubi and we will see it in the movie where Tobi will become Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> The Rikudou Sennin may not be mentioned, as when Danzo used Izanagi he wasn't mentioned. The Sennin was mentioned when Tobi used a superior version of Izanagi, so he may be mentioned when we see a by far superior version of Izanami.



Klue doesn't want to wait that long. Could be months before Kishi connects the two.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

but almost in every fight they talked about oro did that, oro knew that, oro made something like that... that why i was hoping that kabuto will not die, maybe lose the fight and some how oro get out from him.

actually if u think about it. oro death came by itachi when he  was fighting sasuke.. and i think it will be superb if oro rising again will happen when itachi is fighting with sasuke this time


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 11, 2012)

Orochimaru is not dead...more just incapacitated. It just seems that his resurrection is being set up here. Consistently being made relevant to the plot, even without it being related to Kabuto(scroll Suigetsu found), hes never technically been killed, only sealed twice and all of his former pupils are in one place along with the person who has the item Orochimaru is sealed in. Kishi may not choose to resurrect him but I don't see how one can deny that the current set-up points to it being a pretty strong possibility.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

hussamb said:


> but almost in every fight they talked about oro did that, oro knew that, oro made something like that... that why i was hoping that kabuto will not die, maybe lose the fight and some how oro get out from him.
> 
> actually if u think about it. oro death came by itachi when he  was fighting sasuke.. and i think it will be superb if oro rising again will happen when itachi is fighting with sasuke this time



And what would be the purpose of that? To give Itachi/Sasuke a harder time? Or for Kabuto to expand his power by absorbing Orochimaru?

If the latter is the case, then it would potentially extend Kabuto's time in the story. But if not, then Orochimaru must have a role to play - unlikely as it is, as the author could easily justify anything Orochimaru related, with Kabuto.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> An alternate universe movie that is the first one that is being guided by Kishi himself is about Tobi winning.
> 
> It may be that this universe wont get Juubi and we will see it in the movie where Tobi will become Juubi Jinchuuriki.



As Tobi has his pre-Rinnegan design, its more like how plan A would have gone. Plan A wherein Nagato didn't die and betray him. Possibly an alternate universe seeing as Itachi isn't in Tobi's freezer.

He seems more fixated on getting the Kyuubi, implying he's already got the Hachibi. None of this happened in canon.

Though what you say is possible, it is equally possible that this is an alternate universe. Which is kind of a bummer for Tobi fans as the very fact plan A is possibly featured in a film probably means that both plans were destined to fail. 

*However* we saw through last week that this board is capable of drawing conclusions from teeny-tiny things such as the name _Izanami_; the nature of these flashbacks probably will determine his fate.
If I see Naruto in one of those flashbacks - the one where he inspired Kabuto - then I'd say his chances of meeting the destined child are very bleak.

If not then. :ho



Klue said:


> Klue doesn't want to wait that long. Could be months before Kishi connects the two.



We waited ages to learn that Izanagi was the poor man's version of the RS' ability to create. 
We waited even longer to learn that CS = poor man's Sage Mode.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I want to hear the tale of how Izanami relates to Rikudou's power of destruction; just like Izanagi is an application of his power to create.
> 
> He is known as a God that will create or destroy, after all.



Yep, can't wait for that aspect of the details.  

Tho I doubt Rikudou himself ever used such power, or felt a need to, since he gave the world salvation, not destruction.   The elder son and Sasuke embodied the destructive capabilities of Izanami so Itachi using it was a surprise, but I guess Itachi is still an uchiha after all, capable of wielding both fire and water, as in he can protect yet at the same time destroy in order to protect, like he did with the uchiha massacre.   But the Izanami at full power I still feel will be used by Sasuke.   



TNPS1984 said:


> I support the theory of Oro being the final villain. Tobi will inevitably lose to Naruto and Bee, Madara will crumble once the edo tensei ends. Kabuto is not looking too good here either. So Oro is only the possible candidate for final villain aside Sasuke



Tho I do believe now that Orochimaru will be making his return, via Kabuto's demise somehow, kabuto doesn't have3 to end completely, maybe a new entity with Oro and Kabuto truly fused together will be reborn.   And you're underestimating Tobi and Madara way too much, I think they'll be joining forces and/or be fused into an entity of their own, one of Tobi, Jyubi, and Madara combined possibly, or least their powers.   We'll have 3 different powerhouses, one between Tobi and Madara has to go, they either merge and/or one takes over other completely or jyubi takes over the winner between those 2, lol.  It'll be fun.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

I hold Oro and Kabuto as interchangeable characters, if any of them win, in my book is a win.

The only problem I have with Oro returning would be "Kabuto surpassed Oro, no wait Oro surpassed Kabuto again" which would be dumb. Unless they merge or something.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> And what would be the purpose of that? To give Itachi/Sasuke a harder time? Or for Kabuto to expand his power by absorbing Orochimaru?
> 
> If the latter is the case, then it would potentially extend Kabuto's time in the story. But if not, then Orochimaru must have a role to play - unlikely as it is, as the author could easily justify anything Orochimaru related, with Kabuto.



Oro's storyline isn't done yet. And just why is Kabuto gathering all of Oro's chakra's if he had already surpassed him, not to mention that Kabuto is calling himself as Oro's vessel now. Besides, Oro never had a proper flashback when he's sealed. So by default, he will return.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Orochimaru is not dead...more just incapacitated. It just seems that his resurrection is being set up here. Consistently being made relevant to the plot, even without it being related to Kabuto(scroll Suigetsu found), hes never technically been killed, only sealed twice and all of his former pupils are in one place along with the person who has the item Orochimaru is sealed in. Kishi may not choose to resurrect him but I don't see how one can deny that the current set-up points to it being a pretty strong possibility.



Of course there is a strong possibility, but it doesn't have to happen for all of the Orochimaru revelations to make sense.

I doubt he is going to upstage Kabuto.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

no. kabuto died... sasuke get out of the cave ( itachi must died by then ) .. from the corps of kabuto oro rise again... 

and i know we already saw a flashback from oro past.


----------



## Trent (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Then again why would Kishimoto have those Zetsu spores planted onto Kabuto if they weren't going to play a role?



It could be just a way for Tobi to learn from another Zetsu that his ally in the war has fallen?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

hussamb said:


> no. kabuto died... sasuke get out of the cave ( itachi must died by then ) .. from the corps of kabuto oro rise again...
> 
> *and i know we already saw a flashback from oro past.*



this means nothing at all. kishi could have got rid of the cursed seal in many ways but he choose to seal orochimaru. he choose to bring orochimaru back from the dead. it's like kishi is saying "im hiding oro for now".


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

taking really freaking long for anything to appear this week

chapter must be all a kabuto flashback so no one cares enough to upload pics or spoilers. >_>


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> this means nothing at all. kishi could have got rid of the cursed seal in many ways but he choose to seal orochimaru. he choose to bring orochimaru back from the dead. it's like kishi is saying "im hiding oro for now".



at the end i am not sure what oro will want to do if he come back to life again... tobi want to have control over the world... oro must get a bigger thing in his mind if he want to be the final villain


----------



## calimike (Apr 11, 2012)

I wonder what happen to Kabuto's eyes?

Naruto is #2 on WSJ #20 Top 5


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Oro or kabuto?

For one Oro is more intimidating than Kabuto and he is the original snake plus the one who came with all those plans to become the ultimate being. However he failed so hard and was owned so many times that it is a bit hard to take him seriously anymore...

Kabuto on the other hand iss less intimidating but he didn't fail as much as his master did and apparently surpassed him in pretty much everything.

The problem is that they still seem to be way to obsessed with Sasuke who is a big part of their plans to become the ultimate being and learn the truth behind ninjutsu.

And since Sasuke wont be killed by neither of those two nor he will be possessed either then...


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

Why is it taking so long with the spoilers?

Maybe because Itachi got trolled and didn't want to give out details about Izamani failing?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> The Rikudou Sennin may not be mentioned, as when Danzo used Izanagi he wasn't mentioned. The Sennin was mentioned when Tobi used a superior version of Izanagi, so he may be mentioned when we see a by far superior version of Izanami.



ya, ur prolly right, maybe Rikudou's relationship to Izanami will be shown when Sasuke uses the obviously stronger version of Izanami. 

But thing is, Rikudou's story is shown when some1 knowledgeable about him goes into a narration mode, mainly Tobi, but Itachi seems to be/should be quite knowledgeable if he knows bout Izanagi, Izanami, and he's also read the tablet and so on.  So we may or may not find a little it more bout Rikudou, or maybe it'll be all revealed when the story of the 2 brothers is told in greater detail regarding their powers and such.


----------



## stevensr123 (Apr 11, 2012)

shit, the deadly flashback....RIP Kabuto


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why is it taking so long with the spoilers?
> 
> Maybe because Itachi got trolled and didn't want to give out details about Izamani failing?



or maybe kabuto's sad story is taking too much to translate. i mean, how many times can you use "my life sucks" in a translation


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy would be the person most pissed at Izanami, even more than I if it trolled Kabuto. Since Izanagi made his hatred for RS extreme, I dont want to think what Izanami will do and God forbid Banbutsu No Sozo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

If Kabuto doesn't at least survive once Itachi cancels Edo Tensei, I'm going to be rather disappointed. I need him to force Sasuke to exhaust his ocular power.

That is his role here.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

stevensr123 said:


> shit, the deadly flashback....RIP Kabuto



Hold on, it said things are looking bad for Itachi, meaning the possiblity Izanami has failed.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

So Izanami's effect is summoning forth a sad flashback for the opponent, thus sealing his fate.

a powerful jutsu indeed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG, it's like all flashback.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on, it said things are looking bad for Itachi, meaning the possiblity Izanami has failed.



Doesn't even look as if Izanami landed or took affect this week.

Itachi was definitely implied by Kabuto's jutsu though.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi in bad shape?

Uchihaters, prepare to laugh at Izanami. 

Actually... Watch it be a genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke used Amaterasu - did Kabuto dodge?


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi got impaled by kabuto.and kabuto countered amaterasu i think.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke's eye still bleeds when he casts Amaterasu.

And using Itachi's eyes doesn't change the techniques they're cast from, some people were wonderin' about that.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like Itachi escaped or Sasuke freed him from Kabuto's jutsu.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

More flashback, more Orochimaru influence. Kishi please bring him back already


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

Dem flashbacks. Farewell Kabuto.


----------



## Monna (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the most boring fight since the war started. Flashback chapter, then TnJ chapter, then another flashback chapter. Nothing has happened besides a Sage Mode that does nothing.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

and whats with sasuke design?he looks like a little kid.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This is the most boring fight since the war started. Flashback chapter, then TnJ chapter, then another flashback chapter. Nothing has happened besides a Sage Mode that does nothing.



Flashback feels out of sequence, doesn't it?


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

ugh, it doesn't even look like the flashback is over. next chapter  is probably more flashbacks.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

What a tension breaker. Here we were all hyped up about what Izanami could possibly be and this week we get nothing but Kabuto's flashback.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

ok sasuke used amaterasu to create a circle around them.since kabuto was about to attack them directly.
but itachi got impaled while using his susanoo to protect sasuke again.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

10 pages of flashback and no orochimaru  

the fuck is this shit


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> ugh, it doesn't even look like the flashback is over. next chapter  is probably more flashbacks.



Why do you say? The final panel returns to current time.


----------



## Monna (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback feels out of sequence, doesn't it?


At this point it can only be better than the out of place flashbacks we've been getting.


----------



## Ryopus (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto is dead within 2 chapters.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

What's the point of protecting Sasuke in that scenario? He can use Susanoo too, no need to worry about any vision, hearing, and movement impairing techniques this time.

*Itachi:* Makin' folks look bad when he doesn't even HAVE to...


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

where the hell is izanami?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm tired of this fucking fight.


Itachi, you're amazing and all, but Kishi should have given you another fight with more action. Tired of all of this bullshit talking and flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> where the hell is izanami?



I'm asking myself the same thing. What a lame chapter this week. Kishi hyped Izanami only to continue to hold off on it?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi...impaled : what's kishi's address?


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2012)

Addy, did u not learn from kishi... some how u will find out that every jutsu that itachi made was leading the way to it...


----------



## HawkMan (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like most of the "good stuff" is at the beginning, flashbacks=zzzzz for about anyone but a revealing character.





SaiST said:


> *Itachi:* Makin' folks look bad when he doesn't even HAVE to...


Ya, Kishi's laying it on a little thick here. This is reminiscent of Naruto's ineptitude and characterization during the Nagato fight, but almost worse in this case-considering the character. It's just feelin' a bit forced.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke...why you so weak, where is your new gained ems power.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's time is up, out of all the villains with a flash back Deidara survived longest and I'm pretty sure it was under 5 chapters.

He will live long enough to tie the volume up, I expect Itachi to end edo tensei and Sasuke to deal the finishing blow. Maybe now he will learn to tie up loose ends as if he murdered this crazed maniac when he had the chance none of this would be happening.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like glasses are from his mom. Also notice the helmet. Likely where the name Kabuto comes from(or is at least a joking reference).

Anyhow, shit chapter is shit, and it looks like more flashback next week.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

this is stupid. Sasuke is just being a hindrance in this fight. he already had to be saved twice....this is looking like a kage fighting alongside a genin and having to babysit him.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

Flashbacks don't mean the end of Kabuto, remember the flashbacks with Nagato, Yahiko and Konan during the Jiraiya vs Pain.

Just because they are now showing flashbacks of little Kabuto doesn't mean the end of him.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Orochimaru is not dead...more just incapacitated. It just seems that his resurrection is being set up here. Consistently being made relevant to the plot, even without it being related to Kabuto(scroll Suigetsu found), hes never technically been killed, only sealed twice and all of his former pupils are in one place along with the person who has the item Orochimaru is sealed in. Kishi may not choose to resurrect him but I don't see how one can deny that the current set-up points to it being a pretty strong possibility.



Agreed, I really think now that Oro's making a return in some form or another, and since every villain's goals (bar Sasuke) has been to lust after Rikudou's power, it would be a shame if Oro himself never got a hold of such power even if only for a moment.  I think Orochimaru will be the Godaime Rikudou.  Rikudou Sennin being first, Uchiha Madara being the second, Nagato being the third, Tobi being the 4th, and Oro being the 5th, and then finally Naruto as both the 6th hokage and the sixth Rikudou Sennin aka the true reincarnation of the Rikudou Sennin.   

If you think bout it, there's some very interesting parallels with the numbers.  Tobi pretended to be the niidaime Rikudou, Tobirama was the niidaime hokage.   Tobi if he's actually the 4th Rikudou, fought the fourth hokage in battle, both spacetime jutsu freaks.   Orochimaru couldn't be the 4th hokage or 5th, but another sannin Tsunade became the godaime hokage, and Oro could be the godaime Rikudou.   No matter what, I think we're gonna see another Rikudou either Oro/Kabuto entity with the rinnegan or Sasuke before Naruto awakens his own true rinnegan.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2012)

The 'sad' flashback back story already? Really?

So it will be over within a couple of chapters I suppose. God, this has been awful.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah how dare Kishi give Kabuto character development 

Cry more asshats


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke needs to leave, he is completely in the way right now.




Matrix XZ said:


> Flashbacks don't mean the end of Kabuto, remember the flashbacks with Nagato, Yahiko and Konan during the Jiraiya vs Pain.
> 
> Just because they are now showing flashbacks of little Kabuto doesn't mean the end of him.





Those were Jiraiya's flashbacks used to set up, what would come to be, Pain's secret.

Epic fail.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm asking myself the same thing. What a lame chapter this week. Kishi hyped Izanami only to continue to hold off on it?



is this chapter izanami and we don't know?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so kabuto outsmarted and out manuvered Itachi this time. Was this really necessary kishi ? 

Noe letme rant about how much shit this manga is for a week


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Flashbacks don't mean the end of Kabuto, remember the flashbacks with Nagato, Yahiko and Konan during the Jiraiya vs Pain.
> 
> Just because they are now showing flashbacks of little Kabuto doesn't mean the end of him.


It was Jiraiya's flashback and he died within the volume.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm asking myself the same thing. What a lame chapter this week. Kishi hyped Izanami only to continue to hold off on it?



Nah Izanami is already in progress. Izanami will rewrite Kabuto's past so that he never joined with Oro and learned about Edo Tensei in the first place.

What? You think that sort of paradoxon would kill the manga? Just watch and learn 

Jokes aside I too wonder whether the last chapter and this one should have changed places with each other.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi got impaled only because he used his susanoo to protect Sauske.that for some reason perhaps an after effect of the previous blinding jutsu of kabuto cant use it for some reason.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope just before they finish off this sniveling dweeb the focus switches back to Madara for a while.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yeah how dare Kishi give Kabuto character development
> 
> Cry more asshats



Nothing wrong with character development, but now of all times? After the last two weeks, both largely boring chapters?

Come on son.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi got impaled only because he used his susanoo to protect Sauske.that for some reason perhaps an after effect of the previous blinding jutsu of kabuto cant use it for some reason.


They've used Susanoo since then. That doesn't hold.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, there goes my hype for this chapter...


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yeah how dare Kishi give Kabuto character development
> 
> Cry more asshats


It's the timing and placement of it that's horrible.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

So much for Sasuke surpassing Itachi, he would be squirrel on a stick now if it wasn't for Itachi's Susanoo saving him twice in two chapters.


----------



## cell47 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing wrong with character development, but now of all times? After the last two weeks, both largely boring chapters?
> 
> Come on son.



There might be an explanation, Kishi is obviously making this fight last until the break of the golden week. In two weeks, there is no JUMP, so there is a high probability that next week's chapter is awesome, with a fucking final panel.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

My god look at Kabuto in that final panel... 

Also it looks like a bad week for Itachi fans.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

for some reason it seems more and more like the Naruto and Bee fight vs Nagato.
and Sasuke playing the role of Naruto.


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 11, 2012)

this is absolute bs,why itachi should protect sasuke while sasuke has his susanoo,and just where is izanami? or maybe all of the chapter is just genjutsu.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

don't worry people  im gonna edit the living shit out of this chapter so everyone can read it 

although making extra 10 pages will be hard work


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Btw can anyone read what is being said about Orochimaru on page 5?


----------



## slickcat (Apr 11, 2012)

too much talk.... well I guess thats kabuto for you, he cant shut up


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, Sasuke can't fight for shit, Kabuto is playing with these chumps. Also doesn't look like Sasuke has the concentration to do two things at once, seems he can't erect Sasunoo quickly as well.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They've used Susanoo since then. That doesn't hold.


Sasuke used a new Enton jutsu. You better make sure that kanji matches with "Kagutsuchi". Cause he says "Blaze release"


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

the whole things a flashback

this fight is fucking boring.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> this is absolute bs,why itachi should protect sasuke while sasuke has his susanoo,and just where is izanami? or maybe all of the chapter is just genjutsu.



Cuz Sasuke wasn't fast enough to react to the attack, if Itachi hasn't used his Susanoo protect Sasuke, Sasuke would have gotten imapled


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

If Kabuto had one Edo Tensei on his side, he would have murked both these guys in a real fight.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, wasn't expecting this...


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> If Kabuto had one Edo Tensei on his side, he would have murked both these guys in a real fight.



And if they were allowed to kill Kabuto, maybe he dies anyway.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> They've used Susanoo since then. That doesn't hold.



Sasuke's bad performance is excused.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Symptoms
> 
> More than 200 different symptoms have been associated with Permanent Mangekyou Sharingan, but the three most prominent symptoms are irritability, tension, and dysphoria (unhappiness).[1] Common emotional and non-specific symptoms include stress, anxiety, difficulty in falling asleep (insomnia), headache, fatigue, mood swings, increased emotional sensitivity, and changes in libido.[3] Formal definitions absolutely require the presence of emotional symptoms as the chief complaint; the presence of exclusively physical symptoms associated with the menstrual cycle, such as bloating, abdominal cramps, constipation, swelling or tenderness in the breasts, cyclic acne, and joint or muscle pain—no matter how disruptive these physical symptoms are—is not considered PMS.[4]
> 
> The exact symptoms and their intensity vary from woman to woman and even from cycle to cycle. Most women with premenstrual syndrome experience only a few of the possible symptoms, in a relatively predictable pattern.[5] Under typical definitions, symptoms must be present at some point during the ten days immediately before the onset of menses, and must not be present for at least one week between the onset of menses and ovulation.[4] Although the intensity of symptoms may vary somewhat, most definitions require that the woman's unique constellation of symptoms be present in multiple, consecutive cycles.[4]



I think aside from the tenderness in his breasts and the acne Sasuke showed most of these symptoms don't you? The mood swings, stress anxiety, the irritability etc. There were even a couple of panels where he looked kind of bloated


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> this is absolute bs,why itachi should protect sasuke while sasuke has his susanoo,and just where is izanami? or maybe all of the chapter is just genjutsu.



itachi noticed the activation of the jutsu first and reacted quicker so it seems from the panels.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> If Kabuto had one Edo Tensei on his side, he would have murked both these guys in a real fight.



>Implying that there is someone stronger than Itachi in the Edo Tensei army? i mean without including Madara and Nagato.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto would have taken over the world with Edo Tensei if Kishimoto didn't dumb them down the way he did, but we can't have that.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Apr 11, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke used a new Enton jutsu. You better make sure that kanji matches with "Kagutsuchi". Cause he says "Blaze release"


.......:ho



Kabutos past is boring.Just kill him without a flashback and everyones still fine.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

There is a panel of Naruto, I wonder what Kabuto or Itachi saying about him?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke used a new Enton jutsu. You better make sure that kanji matches with "Kagutsuchi". Cause he says "Blaze release"


天照 = Amaterasu.

I see no mention of Enton from those tiny pictures.



Shikamaru Nara said:


> .......:ho


Oh, my.

You two are in such a hurry to be proven wrong.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi..this guy


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol I remember someone saying Itachi and Sasuke were nerfed yet again into being unable to use amaterasu just to make things even.

Seems they were wrong huh?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke is going to lose a lot fan girls this week


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Goddamn, flashback *again*. 

Though makes you wonder how Izanami would be effective - in a battledome perspective. Considering that it takes ages to take effect and when Itachi probably wouldn't have made it far enough if not for Sasuke.


And yes: Kabuto's fate isn't sealed. Orochimaru wasn't covered nor was Naruto, it still looks like he'll make it.



Orochibuto said:


> I hold Oro and Kabuto as interchangeable characters, if any of them win, in my book is a win.



Schizophrenic Kabuto? 



Trent said:


> It could be just a way for Tobi to learn from another Zetsu that his ally in the war has fallen?



They were planted when Kabuto wouldn't tell Tobi the weakness of Edo Tensei.
And Zetsu was meant to guard Sasuke to ensure Kabuto doesn't take him before the war's end. Those are worth considering.



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> ya, ur prolly right, maybe Rikudou's relationship to Izanami will be shown when Sasuke uses the obviously stronger version of Izanami.
> 
> But thing is, Rikudou's story is shown when some1 knowledgeable about him goes into a narration mode, mainly Tobi, but Itachi seems to be/should be quite knowledgeable if he knows bout Izanagi, Izanami, and he's also read the tablet and so on.  So we may or may not find a little it more bout Rikudou, or maybe it'll be all revealed when the story of the 2 brothers is told in greater detail regarding their powers and such.





Though I had Tobi using Izanami in mind, rather than Sasuke. 



SaiST said:


> Sasuke's eye still bleeds when he casts Amaterasu.
> 
> And using Itachi's eyes doesn't change the techniques they're cast from, some people were wonderin' about that.



To be very honest I never saw any real reason why those two facts ever had a real chance of changing.
Especially when we were explicitly told that the EMS grants distinct ocular jutsu, grants an eternal light and going by Sasuke after his surgery, makes the user feel more powerful (reflected by the Susanoo change?).


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I remember someone saying Itachi and Sasuke were nerfed yet again into being unable to use amaterasu just to make things even.
> 
> Seems they were wrong huh?



The only thing they can't use is Itachi's Totsuga no Tsurugi


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I remember someone saying Itachi and Sasuke were nerfed yet again into being unable to use amaterasu just to make things even.
> 
> Seems they were wrong huh?



Doesn't look like Sasuke attacked him directly with it. He created a barrier to stop Kabuto's jutsu and to end his advance.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi twice in a 1vs2 situation.

I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

You kidding me, if Muu was on Kabuti's side, they would have wrecked the Uchiha brothers. I mean if this Ameratsu fails to kill Kabuto, what is their left for them to use?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> There is a panel of Naruto, I wonder what Kabuto or Itachi saying about him?



"he's the light" blah blah blah all that crap


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 11, 2012)

izanami= making your enemy suddenly remember their backstory and relive their entire life. side effects include too much talking


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> You kidding me, if Muu was on Kabuti's side, they would have wrecked the Uchiha brothers. I mean if this Ameratsu fails to kill Kabuto, what is their left for them to use?



Itachi's Totsuka.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

they can't use any lethal attacks ON Kabuto at all

if Itachi was allowed to simply kill kabuto and Sasuke wasn't there as a hindrance this "fight" would last like 2 pages at most.

even kabuto himself seems to recognize that, which is why he keeps reminding Itachi that he can't kill him or ET won't be stopped.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi twice in a 1vs2 situation.
> 
> I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.



Yakushi Kabuto and Andolivera are both in japan right now holding his family hostage. Next week we'll get the Golden Byakugam


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi twice in a 1vs2 situation.
> 
> I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.



Actually it was Sasuke that would have died twice if Itachi wasn't there to look after his ass.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi *twice *in a 1vs2 situation.
> 
> I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.



what?


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Why does Itachi look like he's fading at the start... ? 

Susanoo's side effect?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Why does Itachi look like he's fading at the start... ?
> 
> Susanoo's side effect?



Which page and panel?


----------



## Blackgallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Izanami is clearly an inferior talk no jutsu.

Still has far to go to reach Naruto's level.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi got impaled only because he used his susanoo to protect Sauske.that for some reason perhaps an after effect of the previous blinding jutsu of kabuto cant use it for some reason.



Figures. Once again Sasuke is proven to be Itachi's only weakness.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi got stabbed? Could someone fill me in?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> I wonder where Kishmoto is? *Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.*



You sure? Since only Kishi has the ability to randomly add a childhood flashback in the very centre of his battles.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Why does Itachi look like he's fading at the start... ?
> 
> Susanoo's side effect?



from what i can gather:
1- kabuto takes away a kunai (possibly the one with a fuda on it)
2- sasuke is srprised.
3- we see normal itachi again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Rikudou's shadow sits behind the image of Orochimaru. 

Thank you vered-sama for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

RSRSRSRSRSSRRS
shadow behind oro!!!!!


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

With these Orochimaru panels, I think there's a good chance he'll be appearing in the future.



Klue said:


> Which page and panel?



Third page, bottom right.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Why does Itachi look like he's fading at the start... ?
> 
> Susanoo's side effect?



No, he got hit by Kabuto's jutsu because he focused on protecting Sasuke.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> they can't use any lethal attacks ON Kabuto at all
> 
> if Itachi was allowed to simply kill kabuto and Sasuke wasn't there as a hindrance this "fight" would last like 2 pages at most.
> 
> even kabuto himself seems to recognize that, which is why he keeps reminding Itachi that he can't kill him or ET won't be stopped.



Sasuke already went for the kill. He used Amaterasu. If Kabuto simply wants to go for the kill. He just brings his Madara back and stand aside and watch them get destroyed without entering the battle himself.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

omgogmogmgomg RS!!!!!
kabuto talks about oro plans!!! RS shadow!!!


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> To be very honest I never saw any real reason why those two facts ever had a real chance of changing.


Well, when focus was placed on Sasuke's left Mangekyou Sharingan when he cast Genjutsu on one of the Zetsu clones, a few(especially some who thought he had Tsukuyomi before) were wondering if swapping his eyes for Itachi's switched around his douryoku.

As for the ocular bleeding, since the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan negates the deterioration of eyesight, and has clearly alleviated the strain of using Susanoo, suspecting the exchange might stop the bleeding was within reason.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Yakushi Kabuto and Andolivera are both in japan right now holding his family hostage. Next week we'll get the Golden Byakugam



Lol Ando


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> You kidding me, if Muu was on Kabuti's side, they would have wrecked the Uchiha brothers. I mean if this Ameratsu fails to kill Kabuto, what is their left for them to use?



What the hell ? 

Itachi has done nothing offensively so far. Except for cutting off Kabuto's horn and schooling him in cqc.
He has been protecting Sasuke most of the time.
If Itachi went all out this fight would have ended in a couple of pages.


----------



## Trent (Apr 11, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> this is absolute bs,*why itachi should protect sasuke while sasuke has his susanoo,*and just where is izanami? or maybe all of the chapter is just genjutsu.



Teamwork.

Sasuke was busy making a Amaterasu wall around them to mess with Kabuto's future attacks while Itachi gave him defensive support while he was doing so.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi got impaled by kabuto.and kabuto countered amaterasu i think.



What're the odds that it'll be anoher Itachi Karasubunshin, lol.   

It's funny how the pendulum swings, first it was Kabuto shining when he stabbed Itachi, then Itachi last week with Izanami, then Kabuto stabs Itachi again, now all the Itachi fans will be on the brink of suicide, until next week when Izanami is initiated.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi twice in a 1vs2 situation.
> 
> I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.



If he wasn't trying his foolish little brother he wouldn't be even scratched though.

Still Itachi has no need to concern himself over getting hurt anyway as he has the ultimate regen.

Just like Madara wouldn't use a metoeor to crash everyone alongside himself so wouldn't Itachi rely on more risky tactics either.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rikudou's shadow sits behind the image of Orochimaru.
> 
> Thank you vered-sama for bringing this to my attention.





vered said:


> RSRSRSRSRSSRRS
> shadow behind oro!!!!!



More validation that Orochimaru never truly cared for the Uchiha's power in its own right. Just like Hashirama's power, it was a piece to a much grander prize: the Sage of the Six Path's mysteries.

Granted it should've been worth mentioning since we learnt about the Danzo prototype, but now it at least gets a lot of validation. 

Maybe Kishi told us all along - Orochimaru's earrings sort of resemble the Sennin's Magatama.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> What're the odds that it'll be anoher Itachi Karasubunshin, lol.
> 
> It's funny how the pendulum swings, first it was Kabuto shining when he stabbed Itachi, then Itachi last week with Izanami, then Kabuto stabs Itachi again, now all the Itachi fans will be on the brink of suicide, until next week when Izanami is initiated.



No, Itachi got hit.

Sasuke's Amaterasu freed him from Kabuto's jutsu.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Sasuke already went for the kill. He used Amaterasu. If Kabuto simply wants to go for the kill. He just brings his Madara back and stand aside and watch them get destroyed without entering the battle himself.



he used amaterasu as a barrier dude. 

Sasuke isn't any help at all anyways. this situation would be much easier for Itachi if he was by himself.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So Kabuto has basically killed Itachi twice in a 1vs2 situation.
> 
> I wonder where Kishmoto is? Clearly he isn't writing this manga anymore.



Twice ? When was the first time  ?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't see RS shadow, what page is it at


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Which page and panel?



page 3 bottom right panel.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What the hell ?
> 
> Itachi has done nothing offensively so far. Except for cutting off Kabuto's horn and schooling him in cqc.
> He has been protecting Sasuke most of the time.
> If Itachi went all out this fight would have ended in a couple of pages.



Meh. Fanboyism isn't worth arguing with, honestly.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I don't see RS shadow, what page is it at



Page 5, middle panel.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 11, 2012)

Is that really the RS's shadow behind Oro?

(I've lost my glasses, which is ironic considering Kabuto's flashback.)


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> he used amaterasu as a barrier dude.
> 
> Sasuke isn't any help at all anyways. this situation would be much easier for Itachi if he was by himself.



If Itachi is there by himself. Kabuto would have murdered him already with Edo Madara.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict this weeks chapter is going to suck.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 11, 2012)

This chapter is filler. 

Something has to be up, 'cause there is literally know way known to end Edo Tensei.

If they do end Edo Tensei, I'll bet my bottom dollar it's going to be an even bigger asspull than Izanami. Just not sure if Sasuke or Itachi will be the one using the technique.

Either way, I have to give Kabuto his props for surviving the super-duper cheat eye jutsu, and Kishimoto for making this interesting finally.

I mean, how do they get out of this jam after the ultimate Uchiha jutsu has been used?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's Amaterasu freed him from Kabuto's jutsu.


Don't think Itachi was being bound, he used Amaterasu to stop Kabuto's advance, I think.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> If Itachi is there by himself. Kabuto would have murdered him already with Edo Madara.



Oh, no question.

But can he do it himself? With his own hands. 

Technically, he did though; regardless, if Itachi was hindered by his brother. Maybe he should have spent more time coaching him up before killing the clan.

lol, I kid.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

You know I have to give Naruto props, he tried attacking the Raikage whilst he was having a flashback. It is a shame Sasuke didn't go insane and just roast Kabuto alive mid speech.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Well, when focus was placed on Sasuke's left Mangekyou Sharingan when he cast Genjutsu on one of the Zetsu clones, a few(especially some who thought he had Tsukuyomi before) were wondering if swapping his eyes for Itachi's switched around his douryoku.



Oh I see.



> As for the ocular bleeding, since the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan negates the deterioration of eyesight, and has clearly alleviated the strain of using Susanoo, suspecting the exchange might stop the bleeding was within reason.



I see eyesight deterioration stopping. Though I'm not sure about effects like that of Susanoo. As you pointed out the Amaterasu effect is still there.
Rather than Sasuke clearly alleviating the strain of using Susanoo, perhaps his pain threshold has increases? Or if you look at it, he's not been using it for extended times like he was in the summit. Rather he's been using short effective bursts.



Klue said:


> No, Itachi got hit.
> 
> Sasuke's Amaterasu freed him from Kabuto's jutsu.



Anyone still wanna claim that Itachi could beat Kabuto's ass alone?


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is that really the RS's shadow behind Oro?
> 
> (I've lost my glasses, which is ironic considering Kabuto's flashback.)



im almost sure it is look at the shadowy hand holding a stuff.


----------



## Lishenron (Apr 11, 2012)

Flashbacks...oh the flashbacks...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oh, no question.
> 
> But can he do it himself? With his own hands.



Lol probably not. Looks like Kabuto has found Itachi's only weakness - Sasuke.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Meh.truth isn't worth arguing with, honestly.



Fixed


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> im almost sure it is look at the shadowy hand holding a stuff.



Yeah, I can see it too.

Rikudou's hand is holding a staff that is positioned to Kabuto left.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rikudou's shadow sits behind the image of Orochimaru.
> 
> Thank you vered-sama for bringing this to my attention.



Oh ho. So Orochimaru's goal is now fully retconned to wanting to become like Rikudou-sennin. Which does fit his talk about the first person to invent a jutsu.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

Edo-Tensei will end when Kabuto does it himself (Without Genjutsu) to get rid of Itachi. How that happens is a journey.

Itachi's eyes probably go dark and the Koto-whatever weakens and Kabuto regains partial control.

He ends Edo-Tensei, then tries to capture Sasuke.

Sasuke solos, never gets the talk with Itachi he wants, and is left ever more frustrated, emo and whiny.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Anyone still wanna claim that Itachi could beat Kabuto's ass alone?



are you aware that Itachi was in that situation because he had to babysit Sasuke right ? 

Come on, its now confirmed that Sasuke's existence was a big hindrance to Itachi from the start. 

What a relief.


----------



## Recal (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> More validation that Orochimaru never truly cared for the Uchiha's power in its own right. Just like Hashirama's power, it was a piece to a much grander prize: the Sage of the Six Path's mysteries.
> 
> Granted it should've been worth mentioning since we learnt about the Danzo prototype, but now it at least gets a lot of validation.
> 
> *Maybe Kishi told us all along - Orochimaru's earrings sort of resemble the Sennin's Magatama.*



That's an interesting observation. I wonder if Kishi really did plan that far back?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 11, 2012)

So, Itachi can't use any more jutsu?

Izanami had to have sealed his eyes. I can't see that well, but it looks like his eyes look abnormal = blind zombie?


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Izanami really is taking ages to take effect.  Even Jiraiya's imperfect Sage Mode didn't take so long.

This is probably the downside to using Izanami without being a Rikudou, I guess.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Anyone still wanna claim that Itachi could beat Kabuto's ass alone?




obviously

Sasuke being there is hindering Itachi, not helping.

Kabuto has gone all out and itachi has easily reacted and defended from all of his moves. (this last one he was forced to defend sasuke instead of himself)


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 11, 2012)

kishi: i could make a good chapter about izanami and some fighting action....but no, let me dedicate this chapter to glasses  oh glasses


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Oh ho. So Orochimaru's goal is now fully retconned to wanting to become like Rikudou-sennin. Which does fit his talk about the first person to invent a jutsu.



It wasn't really retconned. He needs an Uchiha body to discover the secrets to ninjutus - just like Kabuto.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fixed



Ignored. I remember when you used to post stuff almost worth reading.

Begone now, peon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

I will ask again. What is this talk about Itachi getting impaled? Could someone explain what happened?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sage Arts : Inorganic Soul Transmigration !
> 
> During the whole fight, Kabuto only talks about his Childhood.



So that's what Kabuto meant when he talked about the advantage of territory. He can control the cave as if it was his own body. Not with a doton but with natural energy.
All those stalagtites and stalagmites are effectively Kabuto's jaws.

That's a cool idea.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Shouldn't this shit be out by now?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Orochimaru always wanted the Rinnegan, ladies and gentlemen. Now all I need Kishi to do is confirm the name of the Juubi's eye.

Mangekyou Rinnegan! Suck it bitches! :ho


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I will ask again. What is this talk about Itachi getting impaled? Could someone explain what happened?



Sasuke happened.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Ignored. I remember when you used to post stuff almost worth reading.
> 
> Begone now, peon.



I don't remember you but, you should know that angry people don't live too long. Its not good for your health.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Kishi might as well bring Oro back already, he is being mentioned in every chapter recently


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke should have shot Kabuto in the glasses with his arrows.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I will ask again. What is this talk about Itachi getting impaled? Could someone explain what happened?



Kabuto performed a jutsu that caused the terrin to close in on the Uchiha brothers. Itachi used his Susanoo to protect Sasuke and as a result, he was implied.

Sasuke then used Amaterasu to create a barrier, countering Kabuto's jutsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I will ask again. What is this talk about Itachi getting impaled? Could someone explain what happened?



I did in the post right after yours. Itachi was impaled by the stalagmites and stalagtites Kabuto controlled with his Inorganic Soul Transmigration. Kabuto possessed the cave and moved it.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 11, 2012)

Inorganic Soul Transmigration? Possibly transfer his soul into Itachi's body?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

J-Preview's out.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

At least he has Edo regeneration.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Virgofenix said:


> Inorganic Soul Transmigration? Possibly transfer his soul into Itachi's body?



He uses it on the cave.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I DONT SEE A FUCKING REASON FOR ITACHI TO PROTECT SASUKE
> HE HAS SUSANO TOO! DAFUQ IS THIS SHIT



it seems itachi reacted quicker.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I DONT SEE A FUCKING REASON FOR ITACHI TO PROTECT SASUKE
> HE HAS SUSANO TOO! DAFUQ IS THIS SHIT


That's what I'm sayin'. Everybody keeps talkin' about Sasuke holding Itachi back, and I just don't see the point in him doing what he did at the beginning of this chapter.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi had to save Sasuke again?


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> are you aware that Itachi was in that situation because he had to babysit Sasuke right ?
> 
> Come on, its now confirmed that Sasuke's existence was a big hindrance to Itachi from the start.
> 
> What a relief.



I know you're reacting to every post which suggests Itachi probably couldn't fight alone, but I must say: chill.

Itachi was in the situation because he had to assist Sasuke, perhaps. Itachi only got as far as he did in the battle because of Sasuke's existence: that is an obvious fact.

It is shown through instances in this battle:

- the arrow which enabled Itachi to touch Kabuto's horn.

- the sword which helped Itachi deflect Kabuto coming towards him with his Sage enhanced medical palms.

- now it looks like Amaterasu quite clearly prevented Kabuto's from moving forward, possibly.



You can blame Sasuke for putting Itachi in this position. Likewise you cannot ignore that Itachi only got so far because of his brother.

Itachi's talk about doing things alone will lead to failure was a clear sign that he couldn't beat Kabuto's ass alone. Especially when it was he who asked Sasuke to help when Sasuke entered the scene.



Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> That's an interesting observation. I wonder if Kishi really did plan that far back?



I would imagine so: Orochimaru's comments in Hiruzen's flashback always seemed 'off' if you applied it to his desiring an Uchiha body. It make less sense when you saw he was also going for other strong bodies (not just eyes). If he just wanted the Sharingan, branding Sasuke with the CS didn't seem to have a point. 
Though when you consider the Rinnegan/Sage's legend of being able to create/destroy. It all falls into place.

You can argue it is best symbolised in this chapter wherein Kabuto's there, behind him is a bigger silhouette, Orochimaru, behind that an even bigger silhouette.

The bigger silhouettes represent the driving force of the person in front of them.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Uh no Sasuke didn't even react to impending attack. If he is fast enough, Itachi won't protect him repeatedly. Itachi is no idiot you know


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

i think kabuto attacked sasuke on purpose to lure in itachi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> I know you're reacting to every post which suggests Itachi probably couldn't fight alone, but I must say: chill.
> 
> Itachi was in the situation because he had to assist Sasuke, perhaps. Itachi only got as far as he did in the battle because of Sasuke's existence: that is an obvious fact.
> 
> ...




Are you aware that Itachi got impaled because he protected Sasuke right  ? 

Because it seems to me that you are kind of missing some certain parts of the manga.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I DONT SEE A FUCKING REASON FOR ITACHI TO PROTECT SASUKE
> HE HAS SUSANO TOO! DAFUQ IS THIS SHIT



Sasuke's brain suddenly became slow.



Klue said:


> Kabuto performed a jutsu that caused the terrin to close in on the Uchiha brothers. Itachi used his Susanoo to protect Sasuke and as a result, he was implied.
> 
> Sasuke then used Amaterasu to create a barrier, countering Kabuto's jutsu.



Good, I was afraid Itachi had actually failed to avoid it.



bearzerger said:


> I did in the post right after yours. Itachi was impaled by the stalagmites and stalagtites Kabuto controlled with his Inorganic Soul Transmigration. Kabuto possessed the cave and moved it.



I didn't see the post.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Apr 11, 2012)

I love how mister missed the entire point of Grimmjows post. I'll repeat his statement
*Are you aware that Itachi got impaled because he protected Sasuke right ?*


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 11, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I DONT SEE A FUCKING REASON FOR ITACHI TO PROTECT SASUKE
> HE HAS SUSANO TOO! DAFUQ IS THIS SHIT



Itachi is an ET, Sasuke is mortal. He loves his brother. It's not like that attack would kill him, so what's the big deal?

Calm down, everyone.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol it looks like Itachi was affected by Naruto's tnj.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Uh no Sasuke didn't even react to impending attack. If he is fast enough, Itachi won't protect him repeatedly. Itachi is no idiot you know



Sasuke can afford to look a little bad, as he and Naruto progress as a pair: he's bound to get a decent power up in the future. Akin to Naruto.

Itachi on the other hand, probably will look like he's got no chance at all *until* Izanami comes in. It will make us appreciate Izanami a lot more. 

Further Kabuto knows of Sasuke and Itachi's MS powers. He wanted to avenge Orochimaru by getting Sasuke, is it much of a surprise that the MS doesn't seem as impressive in this battle?
It is very likely Kabuto prepared for the MS akin to how Sasuke prepared for Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

RS controlled natural energy confirmed i think.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

The Sage of the Six Paths is a confirmed Sage. 

Wait....


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke, Sasuke being the hindrance, Kabuto would have won this fight by now.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi no longer deserves his Uchiha name. From now on he is to be called Uzumaki Itachi.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Are you aware that Itachi got impaled because he protected Sasuke right  ?



You're only looking at things from one angle, and one angle alone. 

Itachi got impaled because of Sasuke, perhaps. However it is a general mistake to assume that Itachi would've gotten this far *without* Sasuke. 

For example, lets say Sasuke wasn't in this chapter to cast Amaterasu on Kabuto. That would've been the end of Itachi right there.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like Kabuto's technique is a possible Yōton technique the way he describes it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi no longer deserves his Uchiha name. From now on he is to be called Uzumaki Itachi.



How fitting....


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Sage of the Six Paths is a confirmed Sage.
> 
> Wait....





vered said:


> RS controlled natural energy confirmed i think.



It would make sense seeing as the title of 'Sage' has only denoted uses of Senjutsu. Although ... where's the confirmation? Which page and panel?


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> You're only looking at things from one angle, and one angle alone.
> 
> Itachi got impaled because of Sasuke, perhaps. However it is a general mistake to assume that Itachi would've gotten this far *without* Sasuke.
> 
> For example, lets say Sasuke wasn't in this chapter to cast Amaterasu on Kabuto. That would've been the end of Itachi right there.



No it wouldn't because again...Itachi used Susanoo on Sasuke

How would it be the end of "Itachi" if he would have used Susanoo on himself? Or protected himself without worrying about Sasuke.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 11, 2012)

Whats happening with Sasuke ? Why is he so slow ?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto, cute kid, but no one gives a fuck. Srsly.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> It would make sense seeing as the title of 'Sage' has only denoted uses of Senjutsu. Although ... where's the confirmation? Which page and panel?



Kabuto explaining that his current existence makes him more like the Sage than anyone else.



			
				Yakushi Kabuto said:
			
		

> All the laws and principles of the natural world that Orochimaru-sama gathered and studied are now all amassed within me. From man to snake, from snake to dragon ... The closest being in this world to the Rikudou Sennin is me.


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

I wander what Orochibuto threads are going be like this week xD


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

I must admit kabuto is even more badass than I thought.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

So ugh... Kabuto has amnesia and doesn't know who he is?

I take back what I said earlier.

Clearly he is going to remember and turn into a good guy and end Edo-Tensei.

Then Sasuke is going to shove his sword through his face, and EvilSasuke will be back on.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> You're only looking at things from one angle, and one angle alone.
> 
> Itachi got impaled because of Sasuke, perhaps. However it is a general mistake to assume that Itachi would've gotten this far *without* Sasuke.
> 
> For example, lets say Sasuke wasn't in this chapter to cast Amaterasu on Kabuto. That would've been the end of Itachi right there.



uh, no

if Sasuke wasn't in this chapter Itachi would not have been hit to begin with.

Sasuke has been of no help whatsoever thus far, unless you think cutting off that horn means something.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> It would make sense seeing as the title of 'Sage' has only denoted uses of Senjutsu. Although ... where's the confirmation? Which page and panel?



page 05.from what kabuto says we can conclude safely that RS indeed control natural energy among other things.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2012)

So then why does Itachi apologize to Sasuke?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi no longer deserves his Uchiha name. From now on he is to be called Uzumaki Itachi.



Is that an insult or a compliment?

Eventually everyone will be converted to narutoism so better sooner than later.

Tobi and Kabuto will most likely convert on their death bed.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2012)

Here we go again with Kishi and his stupid inconcistencies. Why fucking protect Sasuke when he can use susanoo to? The he wasn't quick enough to react isn't a valid excuse. He's reacted to much quicker things before in this manga. This chapter is such a fail by Kishi.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

SaiST said:


> That's what I'm sayin'. Everybody keeps talkin' about Sasuke holding Itachi back, and I just don't see the point in him doing what he did at the beginning of this chapter.


Logically you are correct but you have to see things from the point of view of a protective older brother. He underestimates what Sasuke is capable of (expressing shock that he could use Susano) and his natural instinct is to protect Sasuke. 

It is not surprising that he would put himself in harms way especially when he knows he has regen.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So ugh... Kabuto has amnesia and doesn't know who he is?
> 
> I take back what I said earlier.
> 
> ...



This, unfortunately.


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

I wander if The Sage of the Six Paths could just wave his hands and control whatever the fuck he wanted to do. Even without hand seals.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Sasuke can afford to look a little bad, as he and Naruto progress as a pair: he's bound to get a decent power up in the future. Akin to Naruto.



I don't buy that, man. From the moment Naruto learned KCM which became BM later on, the asskicking delivery didn't stop.

The only moment he ever looked bad was when he twisted his ankle after attacking Kisame. And that barely counts as looking bad.

If they parallel each other, Sasuke should be looking like a different character in terms of power now that he has EMS, much like Naruto did when he got Kyuubi chakra mode.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> Looks like Kabuto's technique is a possible Yōton technique the way he describes it.



good point, I didn't notice this the first time.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

So, Sasuke spun around as he was casting Amaterasu to create that barrier, no Keitai Henka.

I was wondering if Kishimoto missed a perfectly good chance to prove me right.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> You're only looking at things from one angle, and one angle alone.


am I ? Maybe you should read what you type here 





> Itachi got impaled because of Sasuke, perhaps. However it is a general mistake to assume that Itachi would've gotten this far *without* Sasuke.


He would have. Sasuke's assistence so far was completely unnecessary.




> For example, lets say Sasuke wasn't in this chapter to cast Amaterasu on Kabuto. That would've been the end of Itachi right there.



Are you aware that Itachi was impaled because he had to protect Sasuke rite ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto's jutsu is pretty haxx.

This only bodes well for izanami. It's so gonna own.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Logically you are correct but you have to see things from the point of view of a protective older brother. He underestimates what Sasuke is capable of (expressing shock that he could use Susano) and his natural instinct is to protect Sasuke.
> 
> It is not surprising that he would put himself in harms way especially when he knows he has regen.


Ah... Good point, I can accept that.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto explaining that his current existence makes him more like the Sage than anyone else.



Poor Kabuto, he doesn't even realize that he's nothing but a bad copy of Naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Rikudou must have been an animal, really speaking the Juubi didn't stand a chance. We saw Naruto literally man handle the Kyuubi, yet Rikudou would be Naruto + Shodai + Madara.


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Are you aware that Itachi was impaled because he had to protect Sasuke rite ?



Whatever helps you sleep at night xD


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Ichiurto (Apr 11, 2012)

And Kabuto considering himself closer to Rikudo than Tobi and Madara while not having the Rinn'egan kinda confirms to me that Naruto will never get it.

He's going to take the Kabuto path.

Probably find out the Rinn'egan was the reason for Rikudo's death, a curse from Juubi or something.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

the title of the chapter is "nothing". how appropriate 

itachi already activated iznami  

i just love how itachi admits his failiurs unlike a certain blond


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 11, 2012)

Kabuto says he is closer of becoming the Six Paths Sage and he is about to call Uchiha shit compared to the Six Paths Sage.

If Kabuto has becoming close to Six Paths Sage wouldn't that mean the same for Naruto?


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't buy that, man. From the moment Naruto learned KCM which became BM later on, the asskicking delivery didn't stop.
> 
> The only moment he ever looked bad was when he twisted his ankle after attacking Kisame. And that barely counts as looking bad.
> 
> If they parallel each other, Sasuke should be looking like a different character in terms of power now that he has EMS, much like Naruto did when he got Kyuubi chakra mode.



What the fuck are you talking about? Against Kisame he was clumsy, against Nagato he made foolish mistakes and was close to getting his soul removed. Against Tobi's paths his performance was ok, but Bee still had to back him up. Only when he joined hands with Kurama did his power explode. Once Sasuke has his final one on one with Kabuto and reveals his fourth Dōjutsu, his power will explode in a similar matter.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Is that an insult or a compliment?
> 
> Eventually everyone will be converted to narutoism so better sooner than later.
> 
> Tobi and Kabuto will most likely convert on their death bed.



I'm not sure myself. I knew Itachi felt that way, but I didn't expect him to lay it on so thick.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night xD



Nothing can help you sleep at night


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Rikudou's shadow sits behind the image of Orochimaru.
> 
> Thank you vered-sama for bringing this to my attention.



Awesome.   This just makes it more clear that Oro will be returning and he will gain Rikudou's power.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

seems like kabuto words also imply RS could control the nature around him like the thing he does with the cave?
as if RS wasn't haxed enough as it was.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I'm not sure myself. I knew Itachi felt that way, but I didn't expect him to lay it on so thick.



Fuck this conversions really....
Fucking destroyed Itachi/Nagato's characters.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 11, 2012)

fuck wheres the american chapter!


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 11, 2012)

The flashback is dreadfully boring. The only consolation is that it means that Kabuto is as good as dead. Bring on Izanami already.

Also, Senpou - Muki Tensei is cool.


----------



## Mister (Apr 11, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> No it wouldn't because again...Itachi used Susanoo on Sasuke
> 
> How would it be the end of "Itachi" if he would have used Susanoo on himself? Or protected himself without worrying about Sasuke.





Hiei312 said:


> uh, no
> 
> if Sasuke wasn't in this chapter Itachi would not have been hit to begin with.
> 
> Sasuke has been of no help whatsoever thus far, unless you think cutting off that horn means something.





Grimmjowsensei said:


> am I ? Maybe you should read what you type here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to disappoint you guys: you guys overestimated Itachi, vastly and heavily, from the very beginning. 
Now its come back to bite you: you can blame Sasuke all you want. I've told you that.

However Itachi himself would disagree with you, he calls himself a failure for trying to do things alone. The way he said it in this chapter translates to all situations regarding Itahci. In other words, if he tried to do this battle alone: he'd lose.

Itachi didn't read Kabuto well enough: he thought he'd go for Sasuke. Itachi was wrong. 
In fact who do you think used his Enton to prevent Kabuto from advancing further?

I didn't respond to you individually because you're all doing the same thing: finding excuses as to Itachi's impotence in this chapter, based on your gross overestimation of the man. 

It may be hard to fathom but: Itachi having the ability to beat Kabuto's ass alone never was an option.



Klue said:


> Kabuto explaining that his current existence makes him more like the Sage than anyone else.



Well then guess its official that 'Sage' = Senjutsu user.

Though... he does lack ocular powers.



vered said:


> page 05.from what kabuto says we can conclude safely that RS indeed control natural energy among other things.







SaiST said:


> So, Sasuke spun around as he was casting Amaterasu to create that barrier, no Keitai Henka.
> 
> I was wondering if Kishimoto missed a perfectly good chance to prove me right.



Or maybe jutsu don't have to be named all the time like a certain Tsukuyomi.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 11, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kabuto says he is closer of becoming the Six Paths Sage and he is about to call Uchiha shit compared to the Six Paths Sage.
> 
> If Kabuto has becoming close to Six Paths Sage wouldn't that mean the same for Naruto?



come on now the bijuu's already confirmed naruto as that guy.Kabuto is another self proclaimer.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 11, 2012)

*Naruto 582*

Read Online Naruto 582


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 11, 2012)

its out now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

If you're from the United States, use a proxy to view the chapter.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Sorry to disappoint you guys: you guys overestimated Itachi, vastly and heavily, from the very beginning.
> Now its come back to bite you: you can blame Sasuke all you want. I've told you that.
> 
> However Itachi himself would disagree with you, he calls himself a failure for trying to do things alone. The way he said it in this chapter translates to all situations regarding Itahci. In other words, if he tried to do this battle alone: he'd lose.
> ...



The point in bold QFT, such is why Kabuto commented on his action. Thus is why we see no attack actually targeting Sasuke at all.

The great Itachi simply miscalculated, he's an Edo so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mister said:


> Sorry to disappoint you guys: you guys overestimated Itachi, vastly and heavily, from the very beginning.
> Now its come back to bite you: you can blame Sasuke all you want. I've told you that.
> 
> However Itachi himself would disagree with you, he calls himself a failure for trying to do things alone. The way he said it in this chapter translates to all situations regarding Itahci. In other words, if he tried to do this battle alone: he'd lose.
> ...


Looks like you are ignoring everything again because it doesn't work with your little line of logic. As a result, it pains you so you do whatever you can to deny evidence to suit your point.

You never explained how he would "lose" at all in a ONE VS ONE situation. Kabuto(in the latest chapter) confirmed himself that he used susanoo to protect sasuke. As a result, he  couldnt protect himself at all at the same time.

And i'm pretty sure most of the "itachi beating kabuto's ass" statements refer to both of them going for the kill.in which case, Kabuto has nothing for his full susanoo. If itachi didnt use susanoo on /sasuke, he would have used it to protect himself. end of story. You didn't put forth any evidence on how he is losing by himself alone.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2012)

Sasuke's face looks way young.


----------



## Whiteportion (Apr 11, 2012)

*Oh my god*

Ive just waited a week for this piece of shit, Sasuke still a littlebitch, Itachi still just talking, and Kabuto is fucking batman, and then.. Flashback about Kabuto.. Who the fuck cares about Kabuto? Most useless chapter ive read in years..


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Did it occur to you that the flashback is leading up to something? The last panel was Kabuto after his flashback, who explained the flashback to make what he is about to do next more meaningful.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Quit your eternal bitching.

Things are about to heat up.


----------



## MassacreAngel (Apr 11, 2012)

Whiteportion said:


> Ive just waited a week for this piece of shit, Sasuke still a littlebitch, Itachi still just talking, and Kabuto is fucking batman, and then.. Flashback about Kabuto.. Who the fuck cares about Kabuto? Most useless chapter ive read in years..




:rofl 
But i like sasuke.


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 11, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Quit your eternal bitching.



this          .


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't agree with this type of thread, but I really want to see Izanami. 

Fuck you Kishi - making me wait another week.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously TNJ From Itachi? Kishi sets a new standard for low.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2012)

chapter sucked, you don't throw in a long cliche copy-pasted sob story flashback right in the middle of a fight .. this has always sucked before when Kishi did it, it sucks now


but if this was all Izanami at work (for whatever asspulled reason) I might forgive some of it


----------



## Doge (Apr 11, 2012)

TNJ better not work.  Otherwise I've given up on the villains completely.  It would basically be canon no main protagonist dies throughout the war.  THUS, instantly putting them all on unkillable tier and making everything that will happen in the future futile because they all will have the "will" to survive, negating any adverse effect.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 11, 2012)

Quit the manga.


----------



## SoleAccord (Apr 11, 2012)

Whiteportion said:


> Ive just waited a week for this piece of shit, Sasuke still a littlebitch, Itachi still just talking, and Kabuto is fucking batman, and then.. Flashback about Kabuto.. Who the fuck cares about Kabuto? Most useless chapter ive read in years..



Are you paying for this?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Summers (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Did it occur to you that the flashback is leading up to something? The last panel was Kabuto after his flashback, who explained the flashback to make what he is about to do next more meaningful.



Its leading to....more flashbacks.


----------



## takL (Apr 11, 2012)

itachi: I didnt know who I was either.  I now get that to know yourself isnt to achieve everything by yourself or to be perfect. its to know what you can do and what you cannot do.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 11, 2012)

this capter was bs, we were supposed to see wat inzanami could do


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Apr 11, 2012)

All people want is the fights they care nothing for the story and character development 

Go read DBZ.


----------



## Viper (Apr 11, 2012)

Shit will go down soon, be patient.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2012)

Unwanted transtional chapter is hella unwanted


----------



## Whiteportion (Apr 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Did it occur to you that the flashback is leading up to something? The last panel was Kabuto after his flashback, who explained the flashback to make what he is about to do next more meaningful.



The only thing flashbacks during fights lead up to is the possibility to be defeated by TnJ, I would sooooo love to see that, rather then watching a fight and more epic Sharingan hax, reaaaaally.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 11, 2012)

Im glad that One Piece calmed me down after reading this piece of shit


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 11, 2012)

still no word from Orochibuto? did he jizz himself to death?


----------



## Gino (Apr 11, 2012)

He's too busy being in the chapter itself to post


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2012)

Helmet was a cute child pek


----------



## Mariko (Apr 11, 2012)

As a conclusion: sasuke needs a certain power up to face Naruto.


----------



## Man-Kind (Apr 11, 2012)

*Too Much Talking*

iF YOU KNOW WTF IM TALKING ABOUT, than I got nothing else to say.

Less Talkng More Jutsu -_- = LSMJ

hate thread. 

sincerely, Man-kind


----------



## ovanz (Apr 11, 2012)

Tobi vs Naruto will be even more talking. Tnj vs Tnj

That's why gai is there, to make everyone else shut up.


----------

